# The Official AVS 3D Blu-ray Release Schedule



## Lee Stewart

3D Blu-ray Release Schedule


Same key as the current 3D movies thread:


S3D = True Stereoscopic 3D source


S3DR = Rendered Stereoscopic 3D source


2D-3D = 3D conversion

 

2D-S3DR = 3D conversion of a 2D CGI movie



2010

June 22 - CLOUDY WITH A CHANCE OF MEATBALLS [S3DR]

September 14 - MONSTER HOUSE [S3DR]

October 5 - MY BLOODY VALENTINE  [S3D] *Best Buy Exclusive*

November 2:


IMAX: DINOSAURS ALIVE! [S3D]


IMAX: WILD OCEAN [S3D]


IMAX: GRAND CANYON ADVENTURE  [S3D]

November 16:


A CHRISTMAS CAROL [S3DR]


CATS & DOGS: THE REVENGE OF KITTY GALORE [2D-3D]


CLASH OF THE TITANS [2D-3D]


THE POLAR EXPRESS [S3DR]


IMAX: DEEP SEA [S3D]


IMAX: UNDER THE SEA [S3D]


IMAX: SPACE STATION [S3D]


OPEN SEASON [S3DR]


THE LAST AIRBENDER [2D-3D] Best Buy Exclusive


Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Film in 3D [S3D] *NOTE: ONLY plays in 3D*

December 7


ALICE IN WONDERLAND - [2D-3D]


UNIVERSE: 7 WONDERS OF THE SOLAR SYSTEM [??]

December 14 - DESPICABLE ME - [S3DR]

December 17 - LEGEND OF THE GUARDIANS - [S3DR]

December 21 - STEP UP 3D - [S3D]

December 28 - RESIDENT EVIL: AFTERLIFE [S3D]


2011

January 4 - CORALINE [S3DR]

January 11: - PIRANHA 3D [2D-3D]

January 25 - SAW: THE FINAL CHAPTER [S3D]

February 22:


Grizzly Adams - Friends for Life (2D - 3D)


Grizzly Adams - The Fabric of Time (2D - 3D)

March 1


IMAX: DINOSAURS - GIANTS OF THE PATAGONIA [S3D]


IMAX: THE ULTIMATE WAVE - TAHITI [S3D]

March 22 - YOGI BEAR [S3DR]

March 29


IMAX: MUMMIES - SECRETS OF THE PHARAOHS [2D-3D]


IMAX: ULTIMATE G'S: ZAC’S FLYING MACHINE [S3D]


TANGLED - [S3DR]


KENNY CHESNEY: SUMMER IN 3D [S3D]


IMAX: Hubble 3D *Best Buy Exclusive* [IMAX 3D]

April 5 - TRON: Legacy [S3D]

April 19 - GULLIVER'S TRAVELS 3D [2D-3D]

May 3 - THE GREEN HORNET [2D-3D]

May 24 - GNOMEO & JULIET [S3DR]

May 31 - DRIVE ANGRY [S3D]

June 7:


IMAX: LEGENDS OF FLIGHT [IMAX 3D]


SANCTUM [S3D]


IMAX: OCEAN WONDERLAND 3D [IMAX 3D]


IMAX: SHARKS 3D [IMAX 3D]


IMAX: DOLPHINS AND WHALES 3D [IMAX 3D]


CIRQUE DU SOLEIL: JOURNEY OF A MAN - 3D [S3D]


Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2011: The 3D Experience

June 28 - DEEP OCEAN EXPERIENCE 3D [Unknown]

August 2:


ICE AGE: DAWN OF THE DINOSAURS 3D - [S3DR]


RIO - [S3DR]


THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER - [2D-3D]

August 9 - MARS NEEDS MOMS [S3DR]

August 16:


THE FINAL DESTINATION [S3D]


HOODWINKED TOO! HOOD vs. EVIL [S3DR]


PRIEST [2D-3D]

August 23 - A HAUNTING IN SALEM 3D [S3D]

August 30


THE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS [2D-3D]

September 11:


MONSTERS vs. ALIENS - [S3DR] BB Exclusive


HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON - [S3DR] BB Exclusive


MEGAMIND - [S3DR] BB Exclusive

September 13 - THOR - [2D-3D]

September 20 - 3D SAFARI AFRICA [S3D]

October 4


THE LION KING 3D - [2D-S3DR]


BEAUTY AND THE BEAST 3D - [2D-S3DR]

October 14 - GREEN LANTERN [2D-3D]

October 18 - PIRATES OF THE CARIBBEAN: ON STRANGER TIDES [S3D]

October 25:


CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE FIRST AVENGER [2D-3D]


Peter Gabriel's New Blood 3D [S3D]

October 30: SHREK: THE COMPLETE COLLECTION 3D [S3DR] Best Buy Exclusive

November 1:


TOY STORY [S3DR]


TOY STORY 2 [S3DR]


TOY STORY 3 [S3DR]


SHREK 1, 2 & 3 [3DR]

November 8


CARS 2 - [S3DR]


BOLT - [S3DR]


CHICKEN LITTLE - [S3DR]


G-FORCE -


MEET THE ROBINSONS - [S3DR]

November 11:


HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS: PART 1 & PART 2 [2D-3D] *Best Buy exclusives*

November 15:


IMAX: SEA REX: JOURNEY TO A HISTORIC WORLD - [IMAX3D]


CARMEN IN 3D [S3D]

November 22: CONAN THE BARBARIAN [2D-3D]

November 29:


CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS - [S3D]

December 2: THE SMURFS 3D [2D-3D]

December 6:


IMAX: ARABIA [IMAX3D]


KUNG FU PANDA [S3DR] Best Buy Exclusive

December 13:


FRIGHT NIGHT 3D [S3D]


KUNG FU PANDA 2 [S3DR]

December 20:


Glee: The 3D Concert Movie [S3D]


DOLPHIN TALE 3D - S3D

RELEASE DATE UNKNOWN: IMAX 3D Triple Feature: Galapagos, Into the Deep, Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs

*2012*


January 3 - Shark Night 3D [S3D]

January 17 - JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH [S3D]

January 24 - WWII in 3D

January 31 - TRANSFORMERS: DARK OF THE MOON [S3D]

February 7:


DAY OF THE DEAD 3D [2D-3D]

A VERY HAROLD & KUMAR CHRISTMAS 3D [S3D]

February 24: - PUSS IN BOOTS [S3DR]

February 28 - HUGO [S3D]

March 6: - THE IMMORTALS [2D-3D]

March 13


THE THREE MUSKETEERS 3D [S3D]

THE ADVENTURES OF TINTIN [S3DR]

March 27 - THE LION OF JUDAH [S3DR]

April 10 - THE DARKEST HOUR [S3D]

April 17


IMAX: BORN TO BE WILD [IMAX 3D]

James Cameron’s Ghost of the Abyss [IMAX 3D]

May 1 - UP [S3DR]

May 15 - A&E HV's TITANIC - 3D [UKN]

May 31 - EARTH 3D [UKN]

June 5:


JOURNEY 2: THE MYSTERIOUS ISLAND [S3D]

JOHN CARTER [2D-3D]

 

June 12 - GHOST RIDER: SPIRIT OF VENGEANCE [2D-3D] 

June 19 - FLYING MONSTERS 3D [S3DR]

June 26 - WRATH OF THE TITANS [2D-3D]

 

July 18 - LOSER 3D [?]

 

August 7 -  DR. SEUSS' THE LORAX 3D [S3DR]

 

August 28 - THE PIRATES! BAND OF MISFITS  [S3DR]

 

August 31 - GO FOR IT! [?]

 

September 1 - JCVD: Bloodsport [2D-3D]

September 10 - TITANIC [2D-3D]

 

September 17 - AMAZING NATURE 3D [S3D]

 

September 18 - BAIT (III) 3D [S3D]

 

September 25 - THE AVENGERS [2D-3D]

 

October 1 - CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON (B&W) [S3D] Amazon UK - Region Free

 

October 2 - CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON (B&W) [S3D] NOTE: Part of a 8 movie box set.

 

October 9:

DIAL M FOR MURDER [S3D]

PROMETHEUS [S3D]

 

October 16 - AVATAR [S3D]

 

October 23:

I ROBOT [2D-3D]

ABRAHAM LINCOLN: VAMPIRE HUNTER [2D-3D]

TINKER BELL: SECRET OF THE WINGS [S3DR]

 

October 25 - Adventure Coral Reef 3D - Under the Sea of Egypt [IMAX 3D]

 

November 6:

 

RESCUE 3D [IMAX 3D]

A&E HISTORY IN 3D [???]

A&E THE UNIVERSE 3D [???]

ARTHUR CHRISTMAS 3D [S3DR]

 

November 9 - THE AMAZING SPIDERMAN [S3D]

 

November 13 - BRAVE [S3DR]

 

November 20 - NITRO CIRCUS: THE MOVIE [S3D]

November 27 - PARANORMAN [S3DR]

 

December 4:


UP [S3DR]

FINDING NEMO [2D-S3DR]

 

December 11 - ICE AGE: CONTINENTIAL DRIFT [S3DR]

 

 

*2013*

 

January 22 - PINA-3D [S3D]


----------



## taz291819

This is exactly why I started the discussion on 3D Media. There are plenty of films ready to go on 3D BD, but they are holding back. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Anthony1

I guess this is what you would call a "soft" launch. You don't really get any "softer" than this, lol. I mean, it's almost like they are deliberately trying to fail or something. The thing is, we know this isn't the case, because Sony, Samsung and Panasonic are behind this 3D push in a major way. They all want to see the 3D thing succeed. (Mits, Toshiba and Vizio as well I'm guessing...)


But what I can't understand is why anyone would want to buy a 3D Blu Ray player right now. There isn't anything to watch. It doesn't make much sense. I can't see anyone spending $400 or more on a Blu Ray player to watch 1 freaking movie!


On the plus side, at least gamers can be relatively entertained. Sony does have their 3D firmware coming in the summer which should allow a bunch of PS3 games to work in 3D. There is likely to be way more 3D gaming content, than movie or TV content in 3D. If you have no interest in games, then yeah, it sucks major. The only case I can make for the industry, is that they are basically looking at 2011 as the "real" launch of 3D, and they aren't going to make any serious efforts until then. Who knows... maybe their strategy is 4th quarter 2010. It's going to be a slow burn thru most of 2010 though.


----------



## GregLee

Maybe they think people will hate 3D once they see it, and they need the chance to sell all the sets they can before we wise up.


----------



## Joseph Clark

I suppose if one were in the market for an HDTV, it would be a good time to buy a 3D HDTV instead of a normal one. That way, you'd be ready for next year. Otherwise, there's little incentive to jump in. Still, it's one of the oddest things I've ever seen. Tons of hype, lots of press, important industry types making all kinds of noise about 3D - and nothing to watch. Get everyone hot and bothered - and make them wait. I do expect several titles by the holiday buying season, but if that doesn't happen, I'm at a complete loss to understand why 3D has unfolded the way it has.


And despite what's been said, I'd be surprised if Avatar in 3D doesn't hit just in time to spur on sales of 3D HDTVs for Christmas. Even if it's in theaters for a second run, I'll be shocked if it's not released for the 2010 holidays.


----------



## monstosity12

theres some others that are going to be released in 3d as well.


For instance, the clash of the titans (new one in theaters) and Harry potter and the deathly hallows are going to be in 3D. As the directors has said so, at least I read I did on some site. Not sure if they'll stick to their word or not.


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18327188
> 
> 
> theres some others that are going to be released in 3d as well.
> 
> 
> For instance, the clash of the titans (new one in theaters) and Harry potter and the deathly hallows are going to be in 3D. As the directors has said so, at least I read I did on some site. Not sure if they'll stick to their word or not.



There are quite a few movies in 3D coming out in theaters this year, but we're talking about in the home. That's kind of the point of this whole thing.


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/18327394
> 
> 
> There are quite a few movies in 3D coming out in theaters this year, but we're talking about in the home. That's kind of the point of this whole thing.




All fake as far as i'm aware.




Avatar was so good because it was filmed in stereo, all these other movies are being converted.



To me they look like an old popup book, just depth of field for random 2d images. Looks stupid, and it's definitely a FAD.


----------



## Verge2

This article sums up my sentiment nicely.

http://gizmodo.com/5493832/the-movie...os-big-3d-scam


----------



## Steve P.

While there are some conversions in the pipe, the majority of the upcoming 3-D movies are native stereo, even SAW 7!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18328109
> 
> 
> While there are some conversions in the pipe, the majority of the upcoming 3-D movies are native stereo, even SAW 7!



LOL - but the question is . . .


Will they be released on 3D BD?


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verge2* /forum/post/18328010
> 
> 
> This article sums up my sentiment nicely.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5493832/the-movie...os-big-3d-scam



The article says: "It [using two cameras] also doubles much of the visual effects work as you have to render everything twice." I don't believe this. Also, the article is apparently about the theater experience, rather than 3D at home.


----------



## walford

Lee,

Good idea starting this thread. I think that as a result the handfull of us that are now regulars on thiese forums have alll learned a lot more about HDTVs, BR players and BR recordings that meet and/or support the new Blu-Ray FullHD specification requirements and also about those that do not.


Here are some of my thoughts:


1. The TV and player vendors(especialy Sony) are trying too hard to identify their new products as FullHD 3D products instead of as new top of the line TV and BR player products which now support the new BR 3D spec in adddition to having features not avialble in their lower level models in their product line. As an example of such features the HD Guru's testing link clearly pointed out that the 3D panasonic also had better PQ with 2D content then any 2D panasonic plasma he had previosly tested.


2 The Blu-Ray group is doing nothing to point out why their new 3D disks are any better then any other Blu-ray disks that identify on the package that they have 3D content. The simple logo with differnt font for the term "3D" certainly does nothing to estabish a distinctive brand. Nor has the Blu-Ray group AFASIK stated how they want to have their disks referred to. For exampe you use the abreviation "3D BR" and I prefer to use the abreviation "FullHD 3D BR disk". Hopefully those of us in this forum can agree on a set of names/abreviations that are not ambiguios and can then list them in a sticky for our own use and as glossary for those visiting these forums to refer to in order to understand the available SS3Dor should se say S3D products better.


3. The CEA should get involved and should say what names vendors of any SS3D/S3D products can use. The CEA certainly did not do this for HDTV and what a mess it caused when they allowed any digital display which contained 720 or more pixels per row as a 720p HDTV. What a mess this caused when Plasma 16:9 screen aspect ratio TV decided to release 1024x768 native resolution models with rectangular pixels in order to reduce their manufacturing costs. Another example is that the CEA did not establish how amnorphic DVDs should be labeles so each studio decided on it's own unique name.


4. As mentioned by other's I think the studio and player vendors are making a hudge mistake by not making new FullHD 3D BR disks avaialble at retail without any player restirtions even for a limited time. This IMHO will significasntly reduce the number of FullHD 3D BR disk compatible HDTVs and Players sold by the end of this calendar year since so list only about 5-8 lablels will be available by November.


Hopefully others will also respond to your request for thoughts on the "Current state of 3D HD" and a discussion of them can result in reducing the confusion that is now present.


----------



## Lee Stewart

^^^^


All good points Walford.


I was hoping we would have a unified effort on launching 3D BD, which due to the format war with HD DVD didn't happen with BD. We haven't heard from the BDA on 3D BD since they announed the specs were completed for 3D BD 3 months ago.


The studios themselves are another puzzling part of the state of 3D BD today. It appears from first glance that Dreamworks Animation is giving support to 3D BD, just from the fact that they have 5 annouced titles.


What about these titles and these studios?

*Coraline* - Universal

*My Bloody Valentine 3D* - LionsGate

*Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D* - New Line/WB

*Final Destination: Death Trip 3D* - New line WB


Does every title have to be a CGI cartoon? There are three live action 3D titles right there.


----------



## monstosity12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *taz291819* /forum/post/18327394
> 
> 
> There are quite a few movies in 3D coming out in theaters this year, but we're talking about in the home. That's kind of the point of this whole thing.



Sorry Taz. I read the article really fast and didnt correlate 3d movie vs 3d blu ray. I should of read the article more slowly that I had read.


Just dont go tazmanian devil on me







(sorry couldnt resist)


----------



## DualEdge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18329076
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> All good points Walford.
> 
> 
> I was hoping we would have a unified effort on launching 3D BD, which due to the format war with HD DVD didn't happen with BD. We haven't heard from the BDA on 3D BD since they announed the specs were completed for 3D BD 3 months ago.
> 
> 
> The studios themselves are another puzzling part of the state of 3D BD today. It appears from first glance that Dreamworks Animation is giving support to 3D BD, just from the fact that they have 5 annouced titles.
> 
> 
> What about these titles and these studios?
> 
> *Coraline* - Universal
> 
> *My Bloody Valentine 3D* - LionsGate
> 
> *Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D* - New Line/WB
> 
> *Final Destination: Death Trip 3D* - New line WB
> 
> 
> Does every title have to be a CGI cartoon? There are three live action 3D titles right there.



I remember reading something around CES (I _think_ from CNET) that Warner Bros had a 3D reel running at Panasonic's booth that showcased Journey to the Center of the Earth and The Polar Express on Bluray 3D. When the clips ended, it said that both titles were planned for release sometime this year. I have yet to see a press release confirming that though. I'm especially interested in Journey because it currently lacks a lossless audio track here in the States, plus I thought the movie was a lot of fun in 3D (yeah it's gimmicky with stuff popping out at you, but I don't care).


----------



## taz291819




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18329297
> 
> 
> Sorry Taz. I read the article really fast and didnt correlate 3d movie vs 3d blu ray. I should of read the article more slowly that I had read.
> 
> 
> Just dont go tazmanian devil on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry couldnt resist)



No worries, I do it also, on a daily basis on this forum!


----------



## bleehart

Back in the late 90's as HDTV was making it's debut I remember seeing a similar trend as we see today with 3D. All of the manufacturers were jumping on the HD bandwagon and content providers, primarily TV stations, were making announcements with little, or no, content to back it up. Back then it seems like Discovery was one of maybe two HD stations and, even then, most of the programming was still filmed in SD and simply up-converted.


Today, with 3D, we have a similar trend where all of the main manufacturers are investing millions to back up a technology whose content, frankly, is extremely limited right now. Having seen the 3D at CES personally I believe that the technology is good enough now that people will be willing to invest in it but, like HD, it will take some time before it is adopted on a large scale. We should have a pretty good idea, come December, as to whether or not HD3D is going to take off but it's content, not technology that is going to sell it.


----------



## Joel802

Yeah all this really makes 3d less compelling. Thus is the peril of early adoption. You get the newest, hottest tech and very limited content. Comes with the territory. However the amount of content appears to be limited further more by attaching exclusivity of titles with which manufacturer you purchase your set with. Wow..... However upon reading the handout they gave me at Best Buy, it indicates that the Samsung displays has its own 3d processor built in which would allow 3d rendering of 2d content. I wonder how effective that is? I suppose that could tide some one over until content is more widespread.


Cheers


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18328561
> 
> 
> The article says: "It [using two cameras] also doubles much of the visual effects work as you have to render everything twice." I don't believe this. Also, the article is apparently about the theater experience, rather than 3D at home.




When he references "render" he is talking about the actual rendering of the 3d scene. With how complex these scenes are, it takes a very long time to render them. In stereo, you have to render each frame 2x, one for each camera.



Treebeard alone in LOTR took 28 hours to render a single frame. In stereo, each "frame" would have to be rendered twice, so you are looking at 56 hours PER frame.


----------



## bdraw

I think this concern is a little premature. I don't think anyone expected 3D to be out before this Summer and Samsung and Panasonic both shocked us by shipping in March.


I believe we'll see 3D Blu-ray Discs on the shelf for sale either this Summer or the Fall. By then all the manufacturers should have their 3DTVs on the market and the studios will feel better about producing all those discs.


----------



## Joe Bloggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verge2* /forum/post/18333849
> 
> 
> When he references "render" he is talking about the actual rendering of the 3d scene. With how complex these scenes are, it takes a very long time to render them. In stereo, you have to render each frame 2x, one for each camera.



But it's still not "double the visual effects work". Rendering another viewpoint later may take a lot of time, but it will be mostly automated. The time consuming part for the visual effects people will be the animating etc., and the effects people won't need to do double the amount of animating or 3d modelling.


> Quote:
> Treebeard alone in LOTR took 28 hours to render a single frame. In stereo, each "frame" would have to be rendered twice, so you are looking at 56 hours PER frame.



You could use double the amount of computers to halve the time, and/or use more/faster processors - and computers will have got faster than when they made those films.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joel802* /forum/post/18333252
> 
> 
> Yeah all this really makes 3d less compelling. Thus is the peril of early adoption. You get the newest, hottest tech and very limited content. Comes with the territory. However the amount of content appears to be limited further more by attaching exclusivity of titles with which manufacturer you purchase your set with. Wow..... However upon reading the handout they gave me at Best Buy, it indicates that the Samsung displays has its own 3d processor built in which would allow 3d rendering of 2d content. I wonder how effective that is? I suppose that could tide some one over until content is more widespread.
> 
> 
> Cheers



One poster in some thread around here said PS3 games (2D to 3D) looked great on the Samsung sets.


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joe Bloggs* /forum/post/18334185
> 
> 
> But it's still not "double the visual effects work". Rendering another viewpoint later may take a lot of time, but it will be mostly automated. The time consuming part for the visual effects people will be the animating etc., and the effects people won't need to do double the amount of animating or 3d modelling.



Correct, but if you have 3 months of dedicated rendering time, you now have 6 months.



> Quote:
> You could use double the amount of computers to halve the time, and/or use more/faster processors - and computers will have got faster than when they made those films.



Yes it is an old example, but it puts things into perspective. They had several thousand computers, doubling them wouldn't have been cheap... that would have cost in the millions.


Computers have gotten faster, but so have rendering processes and complexity. As the computers get faster, the scenes have just gotten more complex... neither is really gaining ground right now.


----------



## georule

It's an inevitable effect of marketing and retail sales that the price of your product will go down over time, and bricks and mortar stores will give new releases promotional and placement advantages over old product. There aren't enough 3D sets out there yet to make it worthwhile to launch your entire catalog now, and then suffer the price and placement erosion while waiting for the installed base to increase.


We saw the same phenomenon with Blu-ray releases initially. Yes, the content providers have to provide enough content to give the early adopters something to watch. . . but they are going to hold back on their major assets until there are more people out there who will be excited to buy and watch them *on the day of release*, and not 6 months or a year later.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *georule* /forum/post/18335515
> 
> 
> It's an inevitable effect of marketing and retail sales that the price of your product will go down over time, and bricks and mortar stores will give new releases promotional and placement advantages over old product. There aren't enough 3D sets out there yet to make it worthwhile to launch your entire catalog now, and then suffer the price and placement erosion while waiting for the installed base to increase.
> 
> 
> We saw the same phenomenon with Blu-ray releases initially. Yes, the content providers have to provide enough content to give the early adopters something to watch. . . but they are going to hold back on their major assets until there are more people out there who will be excited to buy and watch them *on the day of release*, and not 6 months or a year later.



Agreed - but there are NO 3D BD's being sold to the general public. No tech reason for this. They would play fine in 2D in legacy BD players.


They are releasing a new format with new equipment and no content


How well would BD have done if all they did was release players and no movies? What? Use it as a upconveting player for DVD until there was a healthy population of BD players?


----------



## R Johnson

Business Plan?

It takes time to get past the Chicken/Egg question.

Anxious early adopters will buy anything that says 3D.

Then every year or so, they'll buy the new and improved model.

Maybe at some point the bugs will have been worked out and enough content will be available to entice the semi-early adopters.

Maybe we can make a few bucks before 3D is a commodity.


Blu-ray followed this pattern.


In the meantime, cold showers are advised.


----------



## AJSJones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verge2* /forum/post/18328001
> 
> 
> All fake as far as i'm aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar was so good because it was filmed in stereo, all these other movies are being converted.
> 
> 
> 
> To me they look like an old popup book, just depth of field for random 2d images. Looks stupid, and it's definitely a FAD.



We need to start popularizing a term like "Full 3D" or "True 3D" for those shot with 3D cameras *not containing any 2D conversions*. So totally rendered (for 2 camera positions) 3D CGI would qualify, but Alice and Clash wouldn't. Harry Potter and hallows would be "some scenes in Full 3D"


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AJSJones* /forum/post/18337719
> 
> 
> We need to start popularizing a term like "Full 3D" or "True 3D" for those shot with 3D cameras *not containing any 2D conversions*. So totally rendered (for 2 camera positions) 3D CGI would qualify, but Alice and Clash wouldn't. Harry Potter and hallows would be "some scenes in Full 3D"



FHD3D = Full HD (1920x1080) per eye


HHD3D = Half HD (1920x540 or 960x1080) per eye


2D3D = 2D converted to 3D


S3D = Stereoscopic 3D - stereo camera rig used.


So . . .


Avatar on 3D BD would be S3D FHD3D


Alice In Wonderland on 3D BD would be 2D3D FHD3D


The Masters on CBL would be S3D HHD3D


----------



## Quetzalcoatl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18337800
> 
> 
> FHD3D = Full HD (1920x1080) per eye
> 
> 
> HHD3D = Half HD (1920x540 or 960x1080) per eye
> 
> 
> 2D3D = 2D converted to 3D
> 
> 
> S3D = Stereoscopic 3D - stereo camera rig used.
> 
> 
> So . . .
> 
> 
> Avatar on 3D BD would be S3D FHD3D
> 
> 
> Alice In Wonderland on 3D BD would be 2D3D FHD3D
> 
> 
> The Masters on CBL would be S3D HHD3D



Are we trying to turn 3D blu into the federal gov with the alphabet soup of acronyms.


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18328109
> 
> 
> While there are some conversions in the pipe, the majority of the upcoming 3-D movies are native stereo, even SAW 7!





The majority, where did you get this information?


----------



## Steve P.

All the CGI "cartoons" are rendered in stereo, and this compromises much of the upcoming slate. Nativey shot projects such as the Kenny Chesney (sp?) concert, SAW VII, RESIDENT EVIL 4, DRIVE ANGRY, STEP UP 3-D, etc are also in various stages of production. SCAR still hasn't been released in the US either.


As for conversions; we know PRIEST and CABIN IN THE WOODS are happening, along with HARRY POTTER and PIRANHA (but that one was intended from inception to be a conversion). It could change, but at this moment most of the 3-D movies in the pipe are not conversions.


We've already seen the release of natively shot movies like JOURNEY TO THE CENTER OF THE EARTH, MY BLOODY VALENTINE, a few major concert films, an X GAMES movie, THE FINAL DESTINATION, AVATAR, even CALL OF THE WILD released since the digital rollout began. THE SHOCK LABYRINTH was released in Japan, and there have even been a couple of 3-D movies shot by the Asylum for disc release in the US (one awful, one OK.) There has been more real 3-D out there than fake 3-D...so far.


----------



## Lee Stewart

The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .


1. No new titles have been announced


2. Still no title(s) for sale


3. Samsung 3D BD player owners manual available for DNLD


4. Amazon is selling the Samsung 3D BD player


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18340153
> 
> 
> All the CGI "cartoons" are rendered in stereo, and this compromises much of the upcoming slate. Nativey shot projects such as the Kenny Chesney (sp?) concert, SAW VII, RESIDENT EVIL 4, DRIVE ANGRY, STEP UP 3-D, etc are also in various stages of production. SCAR still hasn't been released in the US either.



Nothing that really pins your ears back.


----------



## trumperZ06









My guess is that the Indrustry is waiting for the Sports networks to

introduce 3D to the general public.


ESPN and Direct TV will begin limited 3D broadcasting ~June/2010.


Verus(sp)/Sony/IBM say they will be broadcasting 2 hrs/day of 3D content for this year's Masters Golf tournament.

Are they planning to broadcast additional 3D content this year?


If 3D sports catches on, we are likely to see a flood of 3D software released.


Meanwhile we all wait.....


----------



## Lee Stewart

*UPDATE:*


I have added CORALINE to the list. I missed it in my origial research











> Quote:
> Mary Daily of Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment said that the company's first 3D Blu-ray title would be Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs, out in April. (A flier in the store said that purchasers of the 3D TV and Blu-ray player bundle would get both that disk and Coraline by mail.)


 http://blogs.pcmag.com/miller/2010/0...first_full.php 


I have searched and found nothing about any further info on CORALINE. It is a Universal release and I would think there would be some kind of presser from Universal as this would be their first 3D BD.


I wonder if it is just the BD version in Anaglyph 3D.


----------



## Lazarus Dark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18392624
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is just the BD version in Anaglyph 3D.



thats what I think it is.


I saw Coraline in 3d three times at the theater, it looked fantastic, almost as good as Avatar (a different technique of filming, so really you can't compare the two). The anaglyph bluray is unwatchable, so Coraline along with Avatar are the two films keeping me from even looking at a 3dtv. When both are available on real Bluray 3d, I'll look into a new display.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/18393187
> 
> 
> thats what I think it is.
> 
> 
> I saw Coraline in 3d three times at the theater, it looked fantastic, almost as good as Avatar (a different technique of filming, so really you can't compare the two). The anaglyph bluray is unwatchable, so Coraline along with Avatar are the two films keeping me from even looking at a 3dtv. When both are available on real Bluray 3d, I'll look into a new display.



Yeah man, Coraline is a very good 3D movie and I can't wait to get a 3D BD copy. I pre-ordered a Samsung plasma and have received the Samsung 3D BD player and the glasses bundle. Two boxes waiting to be opened when the TV arrives (whenever that is).


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lazarus Dark* /forum/post/18393187
> 
> *thats what I think it is.*



If that is the case - that has got to be the duumbest idea I ever heard of.


People just spent $3000+ for a brand new 3DTV, 3D BD player and 3D glasses. 3DTV is being sold on "just like at the movies 3D!"


Cripes! I hope Ice Age 3 is either delivered first or opened first by those that get it. Can you imagine their reaction after spinning up the Anaglyph 3D version of CORALINE?


"Here we go honey! Got your glasses on?"


"Sure do! Can't wait to see Avatar-like 3D right in our own home."


"Here we go!"


"WTH? I paid $3000 to see this?"


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18392624
> 
> 
> ...I have searched and found nothing about any further info on CORALINE. It is a Universal release and I would think there would be some kind of presser from Universal as this would be their first 3D BD.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it is just the BD version in Anaglyph 3D...



If it _were_ the existing anaglyph version, they could just bundle it with the hardware. There would be no reason to mail it out later.


----------



## HokeySmoke

I think the studios are short sighted and want as much short term profit as possible. Only when when they've exhausted our wallets in the theater will they let us enjoy 3D movies at home. I even hear that Avatar will be re-released theatrically to get more money out of the theater chains. Meanwhile, the 3D ticket prices go up:

http://money.cnn.com/2010/03/25/tech...n_bin&hpt=Sbin 


Perhaps the consumer electronics companies are out of sync with the studios, even more so due to the recent upswing in 3D movie popularity.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18393952
> 
> 
> If it _were_ the existing anaglyph version, they could just bundle it with the hardware. There would be no reason to mail it out later.



Here is a pretty comprehensive reporting of what was annonced at CES:

*16. What 3D movies are coming out this year on home video? 3D TV channels? 3D games?*



> Quote:
> Blu-ray movies announced this year in full-HD 3D include "Monsters vs. Aliens," "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs," "Disney's A Christmas Carol," "Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs," and all three "Shrek" movies. More 3D movies are sure to be announced soon, among them the first non-animated titles. If you're curious about "Avatar," for example, latest word is that the 3D version won't come out in 2010.
> 
> 
> In a USA Today interview, DreamWorks Animation CEO Jeffrey Katzenberg said "Monsters vs. Aliens" (available in March, officially the first 3D Blu-ray to use the new technology) and "Shrek" (4th quarter of 2010) would be exclusive to Samsung for a year, which we assume means that they'll only be included in the starter kit. In the same article Samsung's Bookeun Yoon, president of the company's visual display business, predicted that 70 3D Blu-ray titles would be available by the end of the year.


 http://news.cnet.com/3d-tv-faq/ 


And Coraline is definitely a Universal release:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0327597/companycredits 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/2415/coraline.html 


And there is nothing whatsoever about Universal releasing any 3D BDs.


As far as them mailing it out and not getting it right on the spot? The retailer would have to provide a copy. This way Panasonic is providing it through some third party like they did during the format war - a coupon that has to be sent in ot maybe goes along with registering your products.


----------



## walford

Lee,

Do you have any conacts at Samsung? If so are they aware of all the really bad press the C7000 is getting and would they linke to comment on it and/or send teams to all of the stores to make sure that the demo units are at the latest rev level,set up correctly and are not in an environment that could cause ghosting?


----------



## Joseph Clark

Yes, I'd like to think the Samsung sets are capable of reduced ghosting, with an upgrade of some kind or some tweaking of the viewing environment. I like the 7000 in just about every respect, except for the ghosting - at least as much as I can with just Monsters vs Aliens playing in it. I'd love to see the Panasonic demo disc playing on the Samsung. Right now, it's unlikely I'll be able to convince anyone to take a Panasonic player over to a Samsung display. I might just ask, though. The Best Buy guys are starting to know me around here. I can't resist going back, when I think of something else I want to check out on one of these sets.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18394368
> 
> 
> Lee,
> 
> Do you have any conacts at Samsung? If so are they aware of all the really bad press the C7000 is getting and would they linke to comment on it and/or send teams to all of the stores to make sure that the demo units are at the latest rev level,set up correctly and are not in an environment that could cause ghosting?



No - no contacts at Samsung. I am sure they are aware of what's what. It's a new product launch (format really) with multiple product lines (TV and disc player) and they have three different lines in their 3DTV series:


LED LCD

PDP

CCFL LCD


I think they are working on the "shotgun/throw enough stuff against the walls in hopes that some of it sticks" approach.


I am anxiously waiting for the arrival of their 3D PDPs. I believe (right or wrong) that some of the issues are associated with the different display techs - LCD versus PDP with LCD being hamstrung with it's lousy response times. While others are a product of bad or incorrect setups and bad environment.


----------



## Lee Stewart

The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .


1. No new titles have been announced


2. Still no title(s) for sale


3. Stil no manuals for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player


----------



## Lee Stewart

The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .


1. No new titles have been announced


2. Still no title(s) for sale


3. Stil no manuals for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player


----------



## guapote

I sure wish they would bring out some of the old 50's SciFi that was made in 3D, movies like It Came From Outer Space and The Creature From the Black Lagoon. Boomer's like me who remember these would love to ba able to see them in 3D and we have the bucks to buy the toys....


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18432664
> 
> 
> The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .
> 
> 
> 1. No new titles have been announced
> 
> 
> 2. Still no title(s) for sale
> 
> 
> 3. Stil no manuals for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player



Im sure there will be plenty of titles soon availble Lee.


----------



## bdraw

Yeah, the Samsung and Panasonic displays were really a soft launch. I still expect the full onslaught in June. By then there will be more 3D models available from both Pannasonic and Sammsung, at the same time Sony & LG will be in the mix. 3D channels will launch, and movies will hit the shelves.


----------



## nineteen70

In my opinion 3d will move as fast as sports will take it and just bundling 3D movies with 3d hdtvs is kind of dumb just put them all on the market and let the best 3d hdtv win.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18434961
> 
> 
> Yeah, the Samsung and Panasonic displays were really a soft launch. I still expect the full onslaught in June. By then there will be more 3D models available from both Pannasonic and Sammsung, at the same time Sony & LG will be in the mix. 3D channels will launch, and movies will hit the shelves.



So here we are - first week in April - and June is two months away. Don't studios usually announce new OD titles months in advance?


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18432664
> 
> 
> The Sunday Night Report on; ...



Are there to be reports only weekly? There could be a crucial development that we would miss out on for six whole days!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregLee* /forum/post/18438239
> 
> 
> Are there to be reports only weekly? There could be a crucial development that we would miss out on for six whole days!



If ir comes - it will be posted here, then included in the weekly report. Like Post #33


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18435259
> 
> 
> So here we are - first week in April - and June is two months away. Don't studios usually announce new OD titles months in advance?



It really depends, sometimes we get a big headsup of months like with LOTR, but other times it is just 5 weeks like with Avatar.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18441755
> 
> 
> It really depends, sometimes we get a big headsup of months like with LOTR, but other times it is just 5 weeks like with Avatar.



But Avatar was discussed numerous times wih numerous release dates before the actual official announcement.


Such is not the case with any 3D BD titles, other than those listed in the OP.


----------



## Art Sonneborn

I'm interested in how poorly BD catalog has sold and now how will BD 3D catalog sell ?


I guess there will be 2D on the disc ?


Art


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/18446286
> 
> 
> I'm interested in how poorly BD catalog has sold and now how will BD 3D catalog sell ?
> 
> 
> I guess there will be 2D on the disc ?
> 
> 
> Art



I hope so I guess they will have 3D+2D+DVD+digital Copy. I guess they will charge more.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18446321
> 
> 
> I hope so I guess they will have 3D+2D+DVD+digital Copy. I guess they will charge more.



What would be the reason to include a 2D BD version of a 3D BD movie? Not necessary - already on the 3D BD with the AVC-MVC codec.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/18446286
> 
> 
> I'm interested in how poorly BD catalog has sold and now how will BD 3D catalog sell ?
> 
> 
> I guess there will be 2D on the disc ?
> 
> 
> Art



I'm not sure I'm interpreting your question correctly. Are you asking if the 3D versions of catalog titles (and Avatar) will include 2D versions? If that's the question, then the answer is that older, regular Blu-ray players will see only the left eye view of the MVC 3D stream - making for a remarkable degree of compatibility with legacy players. 3D can be defeated in new 3D Blu-ray players if you want to watch the movie in 2D. That would need to happen, for instance, if you don't have enough 3D glasses to go around for a get together.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Art Sonneborn* /forum/post/18446286
> 
> 
> I'm interested in how poorly BD catalog has sold and now how will BD 3D catalog sell ?
> 
> 
> I guess there will be 2D on the disc ?
> 
> 
> Art



3D BD catalog IMO will sell very well. The films to be offerred have never been available to consumers as 3D versions other than in Anaglyph if ever offered.


Not like the case of just adding resolution and HD audio versus the existing DVD version.


2D is already on the 3D BD with AVC-MVC


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446391
> 
> 
> 3D BD catalog IMO will sell very well. The films to be offerred have never been available to consumers as 3D versions other than in Anaglyph if ever offered.
> 
> 
> Not like the case of just adding resolution and HD audio versus the existing DVD version.
> 
> 
> 2D is already on the 3D BD with AVC-MVC





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446375
> 
> 
> What would be the reason to include a 2D BD version of a 3D BD movie? Not necessary - already on the 3D BD with the AVC-MVC codec.



Ah ok so you can watch the movie without having to wear the glasses?


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446391
> 
> 
> 3D BD catalog IMO will sell very well...



In fact, a 3D catalog title might sell even _better_ than it would in 2D.


----------



## Joseph Clark

Absolutely. What person who buys a 3D TV isn't going to want to watch those classic movies in high quality 3D? If they're smart, they're working feverishly on preparing those old 3D titles for release. Especially since there is such a dearth of 3D titles available now.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18446433
> 
> 
> Ah ok so you can watch the movie without having to wear the glasses?



Sure - on a HDTV with a legacy BD player.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18446433
> 
> 
> Ah ok so you can watch the movie without having to wear the glasses?



Sure. You see the left eye view of the 3D image - the right eye image is discarded during 2D playback. As I said, people will find themselves in this unenviable position when they don't have enough 3D glasses to go around.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446507
> 
> 
> Sure - on a HDTV with a legacy BD player.










that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446507
> 
> 
> Sure - on a HDTV with a legacy BD player.



Or a 3D HDTV with a 3D Blu-ray player, if you need to defeat the 3D, for whatever reason.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/18446525
> 
> 
> Or a 3D HDTV with a 3D Blu-ray player, if you need to defeat the 3D, for whatever reason.



I'm hoping my players will get the 3D update.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18446555
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my players will get the 3D update.



The PS3 will - but no other BD player, except the new Sony S470 and S570 as they are 3D ready players.


----------



## JamesN

Lee,

Might I suggest that the list of 3DBD titles in the first post be made into a separate sticky thread and updated as new information becomes available?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18446955
> 
> 
> Lee,
> 
> Might I suggest that the list of 3DBD titles in the first post be made into a separate sticky thread and updated as new information becomes available?



Until they start announcing other titles on a regular basis, I don't see the need.


This thread will be added to on at least a weekly basis so it won't fall off the front page of this forum.


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18447094
> 
> 
> Until they start announcing other titles on a regular basis, I don't see the need.
> 
> 
> This thread will be added to on at least a weekly basis so it won't fall off the front page of this forum.



Suit yourself.


The need, as I see it, would be to give folks an easy to locate target to check for 3DBD updates without having to remember that the information is buried at the very beginning of _this_ thread and then try to find it.


It also seems to me that 3DBD updates will occur more frequently than "3D Myth" updates, which _is_ a sticky.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18447134
> 
> 
> Suit yourself.
> 
> 
> The need, as I see it, would be to give folks an easy to locate target to check for 3DBD updates without having to remember that the information is buried at the very beginning of _this_ thread and then try to find it.



As of today, there have been no additional announcements on 3D BDs and none are availble for purchase to the general public. So what good is a sticky with the same old info?



> Quote:
> It also seems to me that 3DBD updates will occur more frequently than "3D Myth" updates, which _is_ a sticky.



That thread is IMO, a unique thread. It offers informative info on 3D. It was created to help people seperate fact from fiction when it comes to "most things" 3D.


And yes, updates will be much slower now that I have covered most of the myths concerning 3D and 3D equipment. But that is not to say there won't be any additional ones added.


Working on one now BTW.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18447134
> 
> 
> Suit yourself.
> 
> 
> The need, as I see it, would be to give folks an easy to locate target to check for 3DBD updates without having to remember that the information is buried at the very beginning of _this_ thread and then try to find it.
> 
> 
> It also seems to me that 3DBD updates will occur more frequently than "3D Myth" updates, which _is_ a sticky.




I second this.


Even if you don't "sticky" it, a separate thread titled "3DBD releases" or something to that effect would be MUCH more convenient/helpful than having it as part of this thread.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/18447385
> 
> 
> I second this.
> 
> 
> Even if you don't "sticky" it, a separate thread titled "3DBD releases" or something to that effect would be MUCH more convenient/helpful than having it as part of this thread.



LOL - so what are you going to put in the thread?

*Monsters vs. Aliens*


That's it! That is the ONLY 3D BD that anyone has seen. And you can't just walk into a BB or go on Amazon and buy it.


IMO - too early to have a sticky on a non-existant product.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18447415
> 
> 
> LOL - so what are you going to put in the thread?
> 
> *Monsters vs. Aliens*
> 
> 
> That's it! That is the ONLY 3D BD that anyone has seen. And you can't just walk into a BB or go on Amazon and buy it.
> 
> 
> IMO - too early to have a sticky on a non-existant product.




Using your logic, it's too early to have this thread - or even this section of the forum. Yet, here they are. And here we are talking about it.


A thread that clearly and conveniently outlines the 3DBD options and announcements (or lack thereof) would be beneficial for people like me who want to know this information - which is available, but buried in another thread (i.e., this one).


It's taken you more time and effort to ridicule our requests than it would have been to create said thread.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446567
> 
> 
> The PS3 will - but no other BD player, except the new Sony S470 and S570 as they are 3D ready players.



Damn! I'm just going to have to wait awhile.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/18447736
> 
> 
> Using your logic, it's too early to have this thread - or even this section of the forum. Yet, here they are. And here we are talking about it.
> 
> 
> A thread that clearly and conveniently outlines the 3DBD options and announcements (or lack thereof) would be beneficial for people like me who want to know this information - which is available, but buried in another thread (i.e., this one).
> 
> 
> It's taken you more time and effort to ridicule our requests than it would have been to create said thread.



There are *NO* 3D BD options. There is a single title that is not for sale. The other 7 announced titles - 6 are also not for sale.


What am I going to put in the thread?


"Here are 7 announced titles - you won't be able to buy 6 of them and the 7th is going to be released in Q4" ???


----------



## Lee Stewart

I started this thread because we are seeing something that is truly puzzling. The CEMs are releasing 3D BD players but the studios are not releasing 3D BD movies. That didn't happen when LD was launched, nor DVD, nor HD DVD nor BD.


What good is a 3D BD player if there is no content? And there is NO content.


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18447836
> 
> 
> There are *NO* 3D BD options. There is a single title that is not for sale. The other 7 announced titles - 6 are also not for sale.
> 
> 
> What am I going to put in the thread?
> 
> 
> "Here are 7 announced titles - you won't be able to buy 6 of them and the 7th is going to be released in Q4" ???



Yes.


Actually, if you simply copied the information you have listed in the first post of this thread without the editorial commentary (which is, of course, appropriate for the purposes of this thread but not that one), that would suffice.


Since you obviously don't see the need for such a thing, allow me to try to make a case for you:


1. Bluray 3D players and 3D-HDTV's are available right now, and more are scheduled to be released shortly. There are TV ads and other marketing directed at promoting this technology, and there is an associated interest.


2. Since these items are being sold in electronic stores RIGHT NOW, there is an implication that movie titles are available - or at least soon will be.


3. However, as you have pointed out, there is (very) limited content to play on these new items and, furthermore, what content is available (or has been announced to be) appears to be exclusively tethered to these new hardware items.


4. This information IN AND OF ITSELF is worthy of a sticky, as it constitutes a very unusual situation, and should be conveniently accessible to anyone interested in 3D-HDTV and/or 3DBD technology (i.e., the people searching this forum).


5. Furthermore, since these titles are being tethered exclusively to certain hardware, it could influence purchasing decisions related to obtaining 3D technology in the home. For instance, I might be more likely to purchase a Samsung product (and maybe get MvA and Shrek 1-4) than a Panasonic (and get Ice Age and Coraline). Or, I might decide to wait on the Samsung until Shrek 1-4 is available as opposed to getting MvA now.


6. You're taking the time and effort to provide weekly "release updates" on this thread, when they would be more fitting on a thread dedicated to release updates (even if there are none).


7. So, since you thought it was worthwhile to make a thread that, among other things, (a) lists 3DBD titles that are available or have been annonced and (b) provides weekly updates, whether or not there are any - why not just have a thread dedicated to that purpose, particularly when a few people have specifically requested it?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/18448552
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> Actually, if you simply copied the information you have listed in the first post of this thread without the editorial commentary (which is, of course, appropriate for the purposes of this thread but not that one), that would suffice.
> 
> 
> Since you obviously don't see the need for such a thing, allow me to try to make a case for you:
> 
> 
> 1. Bluray 3D players and 3D-HDTV's are available right now, and more are scheduled to be released shortly. There are TV ads and other marketing directed at promoting this technology, and there is an associated interest.
> 
> 
> 2. Since these items are being sold in electronic stores RIGHT NOW, there is an implication that movie titles are available - or at least soon will be.
> 
> 
> 3. However, as you have pointed out, there is (very) limited content to play on these new items and, furthermore, what content is available (or has been announced to be) appears to be exclusively tethered to these new hardware items.
> 
> 
> 4. This information IN AND OF ITSELF is worthy of a sticky, as it constitutes a very unusual situation, and should be conveniently accessible to anyone interested in 3D-HDTV and/or 3DBD technology (i.e., the people searching this forum).
> 
> 
> 5. Furthermore, since these titles are being tethered exclusively to certain hardware, it could influence purchasing decisions related to obtaining 3D technology in the home. For instance, I might be more likely to purchase a Samsung product (and maybe get MvA and Shrek 1-4) than a Panasonic (and get Ice Age and Coraline). Or, I might decide to wait on the Samsung until Shrek 1-4 is available as opposed to getting MvA now.
> 
> 
> 6. You're taking the time and effort to provide weekly "release updates" on this thread, when they would be more fitting on a thread dedicated to release updates (even if there are none).
> 
> 
> 7. So, since you thought it was worthwhile to make a thread that, among other things, (a) lists 3DBD titles that are available or have been annonced and (b) provides weekly updates, whether or not there are any - why not just have a thread dedicated to that purpose, particularly when a few people have specifically requested it?



I believe I have shown a desire to start threads that have been requested by me (and others) to become sticky threads as their purpose is to provide informative infomation to help either understand 3D (my 3D Myths thread and the 3D Basic & FAQ thread - started by someone else and added to by me) and also to assist in buying decisions on equipment like 3DTVs and 3D BD players.


There is almost no information concerning 3D BDs at this time. We have a simple fact; Buy the 3D starter kit from Samsung and you get th 3D BD Monsters vs Aliens. No other way to acquire it and yes - I am not including those which are being sold on Ebay.


The Panasonic promotion is not throughly understood. It looks like just the NYC store that sold the first Panasonic 3DTV/3D BD bundle was offerring a mail in of Ice Age 3 3D BD. And we don't even know if Coraline was a new 3D BD pressing or the existing Anaglyph 3D BD.


I have recently heard a rumor that when the DMP-BDT350 is released this month, instead of including the 3D BD demo disc, which is included in the BDT300, it will include Ice Age 3, the 3D BD instead. But I can get no verification of this.


SHREK 4 isn't scheduled to be released in theaters until May 21st. So all we have is a statement that Samsung will get exclusive rights to the 2D to 3D re-rendered SHREK 1, 2 and 3 3D BD movies for one year but there is no release information.


Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs is a Sony title. They have said (at CES) they will be using it to sell Sony 3DTV's which aren't supposed to arrive until June 10th.


And last is the Disney 3D BD mentioned at CES which will be A Christmas Carol but will not be released until Q4. No other info.


The thread would be nothing more than a rumor thread IMO.


I would hope that anyone who is curious about 3D BD, would look over the three different 3D forums to glean information about what is available. So here is what I am going to do . . .


I am going to add a Hyperlink to my BUYERS GUIDE: 3D BD Players which will link to this thread so anyone who is looking at 3D BD players can see . . .

*What is going on with 3D BD?*


----------



## ks76

Would movies shot with digital cameras such as Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 better lend themselves to 2D-3D conversion. I am hoping that given the right amount of time, we can look forward to amazing 3D bluray experiences at home from existing catalog movies converted to 3D as well as newer movies shot with 3D cameras.


After seeing the Panasonic and Samsung displays, I am totally sold on getting a 3D tv for movies and gaming.


The Panasonic demo had a clip of a racing game, looks like Ridge Racer in 3D and it was unbelievable. I hear the Sony demo of Motorstorm and Wipeout also looked fantastic.


Monsters vs Aliens on the Samsung looked better than in the the theater, and looking at the grand canyon on the Panasonic felt like looking out of a window, at one point the water from the rapids even splashes into your glasses. Amazing.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ks76* /forum/post/18449376
> 
> 
> Would movies shot with digital cameras such as Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 better lend themselves to 2D-3D conversion. I am hoping that given the right amount of time, we can look forward to amazing 3D bluray experiences at home from existing catalog movies converted to 3D as well as newer movies shot with 3D cameras.



Alice in Wonderland was shot with Digital Cameras (Panavision Genisis HD) while Clash Of The Titans was not - shot in Panavision 35mm film format (anamorphic).


There are a number of directors talking about re-releasing their 2D movies converted to 3D. Some are; Star Wars, 300, Titanic and Jurassic Park. They would play in 3D theaters first. Sony did mention/announce at CES that they were thinking of doing a few 2D to 3D conversions for 3D BD. Ghostbusters was mentioned (I think there were 3 titles)



> Quote:
> After seeing the Panasonic and Samsung displays, I am totally sold on getting a 3D tv for movies and gaming.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic demo had a clip of a racing game, looks like Ridge Racer in 3D and it was unbelievable. I hear the Sony demo of Motorstorm and Wipeout also looked fantastic.
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens on the Samsung looked better than in the the theater, and looking at the grand canyon on the Panasonic felt like looking out of a window, at one point the water from the rapids even splashes into your glasses. Amazing.



Native 3D will always look better then 2D converted to 3D. Just like native HD always looks better than SD converted to HD.


Gaming may be like 100% CGI "cartoons." Easily re-rendered from 2D to S3D because there are no cameras involved, just computers.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ks76* /forum/post/18449376
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens on the Samsung looked better than in the the theater, and looking at the grand canyon on the Panasonic felt like looking out of a window, at one point the water from the rapids even splashes into your glasses. Amazing.



I agree with both comments. I'm really leaning toward getting a large plasma display for a secondary room. Long term, nothing beats a big screen, but the sharpness and contrast of the Panasonic plasma make it extremely appealing to me. I really want to see Avatar on a 3D plasma display. I'll have to get really close, but I think the experience will be amazing.


----------



## ks76

I saw both Alice in Wonderland in 3D and Clash of the Titans in 3D. IMO Alice looked 100 times better in 3D than Clash of the Titans did. I'm hoping we won't see many more 2D-3D conversion rush jobs, cause Alice proved to me that 2D-3D can look great if done the right way. I even thought it was shot in native 3D until after seeing the movie and reading the forums.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ks76* /forum/post/18450064
> 
> 
> I saw both Alice in Wonderland in 3D and Clash of the Titans in 3D. IMO Alice looked 100 times better in 3D than Clash of the Titans did. I'm hoping we won't see many more 2D-3D conversion rush jobs, cause Alice proved to me that 2D-3D can look great if done the right way. I even thought it was shot in native 3D until after seeing the movie and reading the forums.



It's my understanding that the live action stuff was shot in 2D. The CGI was rendered stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## cybereality

You know, its really sad that the CEMs/studios decided to go with this exclusive non-sense. As if it wasn't going hard enough to sell 3D to the public, now we have to go muddying the waters. I mean, as if we have content to spare. Its just outrageous. Hopefully there will be no more deals like this otherwise 3D BluRay will surely fail. Seriously, who wants to pay all that kind of money to watch one movie (especially if that one movie isn't even Avatar)?


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18447836
> 
> 
> There are *NO* 3D BD options. There is a single title that is not for sale. The other 7 announced titles - 6 are also not for sale.
> 
> 
> What am I going to put in the thread?
> 
> 
> "Here are 7 announced titles - you won't be able to buy 6 of them and the 7th is going to be released in Q4" ???



Upcoming titles with there release date. It's a start!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18450355
> 
> 
> Upcoming titles with there release date. It's a start!



There are NO release dates!


----------



## deArgila




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18450440
> 
> 
> There are NO release dates!



I guess that depends on your definition of a "release date."


To me, Q4 (A Christmas Carol) is a release date, as is June 2010 (Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs). In a way, even knowing Avatar 3D won't happen in 2010 is sort of a "release date."


At the very least, it's "release information."


Anyway, I did start a thread that has the information Lee has provided. It's titled "3D Bluray Release Information." I guess we'll see whether or not that proves to be useful - but it's there.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18450440
> 
> 
> There are NO release dates!



Ok not too worry. I was under the impression there was with all the hype about 3D. I'm sure will see some soon.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/18450534
> 
> 
> I guess that depends on your definition of a "release date."



The same as it has always been - on Tuesday - such and such a date, a title is/will be released for sale to the general public.


I don't know what your definition is but it's been that way for YEARS.



> Quote:
> To me, Q4 (A Christmas Carol) is a release date, as is June 2010 (Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs). In a way, even knowing Avatar 3D won't happen in 2010 is sort of a "release date."
> 
> 
> At the very least, it's "release information."
> 
> 
> Anyway, I did start a thread that has the information Lee has provided. It's titled "3D Bluray Release Information." I guess we'll see whether or not that proves to be useful - but it's there.



It isn't "release information" - it's PRODUCTION information. A 3D BD title has been/will be PRODUCED - but it is not available for sale to the general public.


And how many times has Sony given "release information" on the Blu-ray Lawrence Of Arabia? OK - where is it?


Other than the one Disney title, I don't see how you can consider any of the other titles being released on whatever date you copied from this thread. They aren't available for sale to the general public.


Saying the Avatar 3D BD will be released sometime in 2011 is about as vague as you can possibly get and IMO, is of no help to anyone.


You have your thread. I will continue to use mine for the Sunday Night Weekly Update and if any new info comes about on 3D BDs.


EDIT:


Case In Point - the new BD format BDXL - 100 to 125GB of data using 4 layers - STRICTLY a new BD-R/RE format designed for commerical use like Enterprise Systems and Medical Imaging - for archiving purposes.


The amount of misinformation that is going on in threads is mind blowing. People believe this is a new BD-ROM format for movies and TV shows and such. They don't understand what they are reading. And it becomes the game of "telephone" all over the forums. All they see is; "new BD = 100GB to 125GB."


THIS is AVScience. It has to be the one place that people can turn to, to get the facts and truth of the matter.


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ks76* /forum/post/18449376
> 
> 
> Would movies shot with digital cameras such as Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 better lend themselves to 2D-3D conversion. I am hoping that given the right amount of time, we can look forward to amazing 3D bluray experiences at home from existing catalog movies converted to 3D as well as newer movies shot with 3D cameras.
> 
> 
> After seeing the Panasonic and Samsung displays, I am totally sold on getting a 3D tv for movies and gaming.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic demo had a clip of a racing game, looks like Ridge Racer in 3D and it was unbelievable. I hear the Sony demo of Motorstorm and Wipeout also looked fantastic.
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens on the Samsung looked better than in the the theater, and looking at the grand canyon on the Panasonic felt like looking out of a window, at one point the water from the rapids even splashes into your glasses. Amazing.



For game demos, Sony's 3D game clip was much better than that one racing game Panasonic showed. It was more immersive, colorful and had a more 3D look and feel.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Updated the OP with additional info


----------



## Bill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ks76* /forum/post/18449376
> 
> 
> Would movies shot with digital cameras such as Star Wars Episode 2 and 3 better lend themselves to 2D-3D conversion. I am hoping that given the right amount of time, we can look forward to amazing 3D bluray experiences at home from existing catalog movies converted to 3D as well as newer movies shot with 3D cameras.
> 
> 
> After seeing the Panasonic and Samsung displays, I am totally sold on getting a 3D tv for movies and gaming.
> 
> 
> The Panasonic demo had a clip of a racing game, looks like Ridge Racer in 3D and it was unbelievable. I hear the Sony demo of Motorstorm and Wipeout also looked fantastic.
> 
> 
> Monsters vs Aliens on the Samsung looked better than in the the theater, and looking at the grand canyon on the Panasonic felt like looking out of a window, at one point the water from the rapids even splashes into your glasses. Amazing.



I've already watched "Star Wars" in 3D on my 2D to 3D converting 3D TV. It was great. This was from the DVD. I haven't checked out my HD recordings of them yet.


----------



## Lee Stewart

The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .


1. Sony announced a "best of" highlights 3D BD for their World Cup FiFA broadcasts which start June 11th, sometime in 2010


2. Still no title(s) for sale


3. Stil no manuals (online PDFs) for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player


----------



## tia_

There are some chance to see the BD-3D of Aliens of the Deep, Ghosts of the Abyss and others documentaries?


----------



## JamesN

 Source .


Ordering info .


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesN* /forum/post/18481346
> 
> Source .
> 
> 
> Ordering info .



On the amazon page, the description is not quite correct. It says "3D" in the amazon title, but the image of the cover has no mention of 3D, nor has it the 3D Blu-ray logo.


----------



## mgkdragn

I'd wonder how long the 3-D sets we're seeing have been in R&D. They don't just crank out new tech overnight. Predicting what the public will want or might want pre-dates the success of Avatar. Thus, source material would seem to be a natural. However, perhaps the studios are reluctant to spend the money on the media in support of the new tech. Just a thought.


----------



## bdraw

I bet its been a long time, in fact Panasonic has been showing 3D demos on its TVs for about a year and a half.


----------



## JamesN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18483594
> 
> 
> On the amazon page, the description is not quite correct. It says "3D" in the amazon title, but the image of the cover has no mention of 3D, nor has it the 3D Blu-ray logo.



It's the same cover art as the 2D version -- probably just an early prototype which may change. There are separate listings for the 2D and 3D versions.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> As the GMT turns, Sony's divisions are revealing their 3D plans for the rest of the year and the latest is its UK branch. The HX803 3D-ready model is first out the door in June, with LX903 and HX903 models arriving shortly afterward packing specs identical to their US cousins,





> Quote:
> Movie heads get *Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs* and *Deep Sea Blu-ray 3D discs* bundled with unspecified "selected products," with the former going on sale by itself June 14. Check out all the details in the press release below or just refresh the Sony UK store until that preorder button shows up and we find out just how many pounds are needed to bring one home.


 http://www.engadget.com/2010/04/14/s...get-early-ado/ 

*Deep Sea - IMAX 3D doc*

_Runtime:41 min_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0424942/


----------



## Franin

Have to admit I was very suprised with this new 3D I finally got to see How to train your dragon in 3D. Not bad at all. I did find eithier side of the screen blurry at times. I can see what the hype is about and the wearing glasses issue is no issue at all. Mind a movie a night ( which I do in the Ht ) wouldn't hurt. Will I upgrade to 3 D? Not yet and if I did it will be definitley in the HT room.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Alice in Wonderland to hit Blu-ray on June 1st, but not in 3D*



> Quote:
> Okay now, this is just getting ridiculous -- we just can't figure out what the studios are doing, and if they do have a plan it is about time they share it, but just like when Blu-ray first came out, the latest new format isn't getting releases day and date with other formats.


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/04/16/al...but-not-in-3d/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*NAB 2010: DreamWorks Announce the 3D Conversion of Shrek Franchise*



> Quote:
> DreamWorks Animation CEO, Jeffrey Katzenberg, announced during this weeks NAB Show in Las Vegas that the studio plans to convert the first three installments of its Shrek franchise into a 3D Blu-ray release.
> 
> 
> The CEO said that, "our movies exist in digital files to begin with. To go back and rebuild to a quality 3D experience is not inexpensive, but we are about to achieve a pretty high quality result.” According to reports, it could cost DreamWorks around $20 million per film to convert into 3D and will take around 18 months for the original trilogy to be fully converted and available in Blu-ray 3D.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Sony Announces 3D Games, but no 3D Blu-ray for PS3*



> Quote:
> Sony recently revealed its initial line-up of 3D games that will be available to gamers on the Playstation 3 this June, when the games console receives its 3D firmware update. The confirmed 3D PS3 games are; Wipeout HD, PAIN, Super Stardust HD and Motorstorm Pacific Rift. The listed games are all reported to be released through the Playstation Network the same day that the Sony Bravia LED LCD HX803 range hits the consumer market.
> 
> 
> According to reports, the firmware update which will bring 3D gaming to the popular games console will not update the technology enough to offer 3D Blu-ray support. However another firmware update can be expected later this year, that will bring 3D Blu-ray to the Playstation 3.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## GregLee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18493662
> 
> *Sony Announces 3D Games, but no 3D Blu-ray for PS3*



Sony said all along that the update for playing 3D BD would come after the one for 3D games. So that headline is a little difficult to parse.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .*


1. Sony announced their plans for Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs and Deep Sea as inclusions when you buy one of their 3DTV's in June. Cloudy may be the first 3D BD sold to the public though the details are vague at best.


2. Dreamworks Animation has announced it will take about 18 months to re-render the first three Shrek movies in S3D for 3D BD


3. Mitsubishiwill be selling a 3D Starter Kit that includes Disney's 3D Showcase 3D BD sometime over the summer


4. Still no title(s) for sale


5. Stil no manuals (online PDFs) for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .*


1. No 3D BD titles for sale


2. No new announced 3D BD titles


3. We finally have the PDF manuals for Panasonic 3D products


----------



## stinster

I believe what we're seeing here, specifically in reference to 3D Bluray releases, is a direct result of the movie studio/publishers not wanting to outlay cash that will, in all likelyhood, not be recooped in the next 12-24 months.


Per Lee's excerpt: "According to reports, it could cost DreamWorks around $20 million per film to convert into 3D and will take around 18 months for the original trilogy to be fully converted and available in Blu-ray 3D."


So, at 20 Mil per film, even if the movies are sold for 50 dollars each (which I wouldn't pay...), it would require 400,000 copies of the 3D bluray to be shifted to break even on the venture. This speaks nothing of the cost of stamping discs, packaging, distribution and advertising. How many 3D TVs will be in the homes of consumers this year? What do you think the attachment rate will be for 3D blurays? What decision would you make as a movie studio exec?


I would think that the studios would push to first release these films to theaters to recoop some of their costs. This would further delay a release of converted 3D films to bluray, beyond the stated 18 months time it takes to covert it in the first place.


I think we all need to keep in mind that the world is (hopefully) recovering from a MAJOR economic downturn. Movie studios and publishers are in business to make money and, like many other businesses right now, are probably more conservative than they've been in recent memory. That means that emerging markets like 3D bluray will be slow to receive funding. Specifically, SLOWER than what we saw with the adoption of HD, during the 2003-2007 timeframe, when banks weren't failing left and right and investment portfolios were at all-time highs.


I believe that we'll see more content during the Holiday season and into 2011, but even then it will come slower than we all hope for. Until then, expect your 3D television to be screening WAY more 2D content than 3D.


By the way, I TOTALLY want a Panny 65" VT25 and am excited about the technology and content as many of you are! I just thought I'd play contrarian to liven up the discussion.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stinster* /forum/post/18540600
> 
> 
> I believe what we're seeing here, specifically in reference to 3D Bluray releases, is a direct result of the movie studio/publishers not wanting to outlay cash that will, in all likelyhood, not be recooped in the next 12-24 months.
> 
> 
> Per Lee's excerpt: "According to reports, it could cost DreamWorks around $20 million per film to convert into 3D and will take around 18 months for the original trilogy to be fully converted and available in Blu-ray 3D."
> 
> 
> So, at 20 Mil per film, even if the movies are sold for 50 dollars each (which I wouldn't pay...), it would require 400,000 copies of the 3D bluray to be shifted to break even on the venture. This speaks nothing of the cost of stamping discs, packaging, distribution and advertising. How many 3D TVs will be in the homes of consumers this year? What do you think the attachment rate will be for 3D blurays? What decision would you make as a movie studio exec?
> 
> 
> I would think that the studios would push to first release these films to theaters to recoop some of their costs. This would further delay a release of converted 3D films to bluray, beyond the stated 18 months time it takes to covert it in the first place.
> 
> 
> I think we all need to keep in mind that the world is (hopefully) recovering from a MAJOR economic downturn. Movie studios and publishers are in business to make money and, like many other businesses right now, are probably more conservative than they've been in recent memory. That means that emerging markets like 3D bluray will be slow to receive funding. Specifically, SLOWER than what we saw with the adoption of HD, during the 2003-2007 timeframe, when banks weren't failing left and right and investment portfolios were at all-time highs.
> 
> 
> I believe that we'll see more content during the Holiday season and into 2011, but even then it will come slower than we all hope for. Until then, expect your 3D television to be screening WAY more 2D content than 3D.
> 
> 
> By the way, I TOTALLY want a Panny 65" VT25 and am excited about the technology and content as many of you are! I just thought I'd play contrarian to liven up the discussion.



That $20M is to convert 2D CGI to 3D CGI per film. There are hundreds of 3D films that exist in Hollwood's film library that would cost less than 1/10 of that figure to release on 3D BD. The only real difference between a 3D film and a 2D film is the video encoding and the authoring. Everything else is the same.


----------



## bdraw

So someone told me (who said not to mention them by name) that the hold up is in authoring. Evidently there are only a few people and tools to author a 3D Blu-ray and there is simply a bottle neck. I'm told everyone is excited about 3D Blu-ray, but there isn't any way to make it to market as fast as they'd want to.


What was also interesting is that since digital cinema uses color space CIE XYZ and HD is ITU 709, the studios are re-rendering the animated features for 3D Blu-ray.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18541323
> 
> 
> So someone told me (who said not to mention them by name) that the hold up is in authoring. Evidently there are only a few people and tools to author a 3D Blu-ray and there is simply a bottle neck. I'm told everyone is excited about 3D Blu-ray, but there isn't any way to make it to market as fast as they'd want to.
> 
> 
> What was also interesting is that since digital cinema uses color space CIE XYZ and HD is ITU 709, the studios are re-rendering the animated features for 3D Blu-ray.



Technicolor is all set for 3D BD:

http://local.technicolor.com/GlobalE...s/default.aspx


----------



## bdraw

Yeah, and evidently they are the only ones.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18503384
> 
> *The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .*
> 
> 
> 1. Sony announced their plans for Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs and Deep Sea as inclusions when you buy one of their 3DTV's in June. Cloudy may be the first 3D BD sold to the public though the details are vague at best.
> 
> 
> 2. Dreamworks Animation has announced it will take about 18 months to re-render the first three Shrek movies in S3D for 3D BD
> 
> 
> 3. Mitsubishiwill be selling a 3D Starter Kit that includes Disney's 3D Showcase 3D BD sometime over the summer
> 
> 
> 4. Still no title(s) for sale
> 
> 
> 5. *Stil no manuals (online PDFs) for Panasonic 3DTV or 3D BD player*



The manual was made available several days ago for the Panasonic 3D BD player - *HERE* . One small victory.


----------



## timbiotic

this behavior by the studios is perfect excuses for torrent and usenet rips of the hardware specific titles. ill trade my mva for your ice age 3.. i wonder if 3d BR will work once ripped to mkv/avi? I would much rather buy the titles but this is forcing peoples hands?! And if they have the capability to make them exclusively for the companies WTF wont they sell them individually even if it is a month after initial packaged deal is released?


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .*


1. No 3D BD titles for sale


2. No new announced 3D BD titles


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Sunday Night Report on; "the state of 3D BD" . . .*


1. No 3D BD titles for sale


2. No new announced 3D BD titles


----------



## jbug

One of these day you will have something to report and I'll be glad.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbug* /forum/post/18610248
> 
> 
> One of these day you will have something to report and I'll be glad.



I look forward to that day. I suspect that by the end of Q3, we willl begin to see some regular announcements.


But until then, there are going to be a lot of nothing new Sunday Night reports


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Saturday Night Report:*


1. Panasonic has announced Ice Age 3 and Coraline (both 3D BDs) will be available as a coupon send in for buyers of VT25 3DTVs (limited time).


2. It was just announced (unofficially) that Avatar 3D BD will also be a promotional product from Panasonic in November


3. it was just announced (unofficially) that Alice In Wonderland 3D BD too will be used as a promotional product from Sony for buyers of their 3DTVs in Nov.


4. No new 3D BDs announced as being offerred to the general public.


----------



## Steve P.

A CHRISTMAS CAROL 3D blu November 16th; retail release.


----------



## golferbradbest

to be delayed! LOL


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney's A Christmas Carol Blu-ray 3D box art -- and $50 srp -- revealed*



> Quote:
> Disney announced its first Blu-ray 3D disc Disney's A Christmas Carol would arrive in the fourth quarter during CES, but now TheHDRoom has box art for what will be a 4-disc combo pack including a 3D edition, 2D Blu-ray, DVD and digital copy. "Scrooge's Wild Ride" is exclusive to the 3D version, but both will have a 5.1 DTS-HD MA soundtrack. The only bad news is a $49.99 srp for the pack, so we hope you really, really liked Jim Carrey's take on Scrooge -- the 2D Blu-ray version has a $39.99 srp


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/05/23/di...rt-and-50-srp/


----------



## walford

Note that the cover art does not have the new Blu-ray 3d logo so the content may only be Analgraph 3D contennt on a BR disk.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18681998
> 
> 
> Note that the cover art does not have the new Blu-ray 3d logo so the content may only be Analgraph 3D contennt on a BR disk.



It's not. Disney already announced they would release this movie on BD 3D format at CES. I don't know why they don't have the logo but it is definitely in the BD 3D format.


----------



## THE DU3C3

What I don't understand is why they're including a 2D Blu-ray in the 4-disc set. The 3D Blu-ray is still backwards compatible with a 2D player. I guess they needed the room on a single disc for the 3D version of the film and any lossless audio track. I didn't bother with the film in its theatrical run, but it would be nice to have some more 3D content. So it will be a blind buy for me.


----------



## walford

I understand the anouncement to say that includes 2D DVDs and not 2D BR disks.


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18683539
> 
> 
> I understand the anouncement to say that includes 2D DVDs and not 2D BR disks.



I understood it as 2D BR disc.


----------



## walford

All of the new 3D BR disks can play 2D content since they are encoded with MVC 2D plus delta format therfore any 2D BR disk player program can play them. Howevr a DVD player cannot'


will be a 4-disc combo pack including a 3D edition, 2D Blu-ray, DVD and digital copy


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18446321
> 
> 
> I hope so I guess they will have 3D+2D+DVD+digital Copy. I guess they will charge more.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18446375
> 
> 
> What would be the reason to include a 2D BD version of a 3D BD movie? Not necessary - already on the 3D BD with the AVC-MVC codec.



Oh look at that looks like I was right


----------



## peter0328

I understood it was a 3D BD


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18684198
> 
> 
> Oh look at that looks like I was right



For what looks like the very first release of a consumer 3D BD - meaning anyone can buy it - you definitely are.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18683786
> 
> 
> All of the new 3D BR disks can play 2D content since they are encoded with MVC 2D plus delta format therfore any 2D BR disk player program can play them.



The BDA told me that it is possible to author a 3D Blu-ray Disc that won't play in 2D. The explanation given was that dropping one eye doesn't always produce the same 2D image that would be presented on the 2D version of the movie, so studios have the choice.


As for Disney, I believe the 4 discs are DVD of the Digital copy, DVD of the main feature, 2D Blu-ray Disc and 3D Blu-ray Disc. And I suspect Disney went with 2 Blu-ray feature discs to ensure that every customer would be able to watch the movie in 2D. After all this is a new format and backwards compatibility with Discs isn't exactly a strong point of the BDA. Including both discs in the bundle ensures everyone can play the movie.


----------



## walford

The 3D BR standard requires that they be able to be played in 2D, which is easy to do since the MVC 2D+Delta encoding containss the full 2D content for one eye. The fact that each eye's separate content may be a inch or so to one side or the other of where a single lens camera might have been placed is to me not relevent.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Has anyone taken any of the 3D BD's (or is it just MvA?) and stuck it in a legacy BD player and tried to play the 2D version?


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18691855
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken any of the 3D BD's (or is it just MvA?) and stuck it in a legacy BD player and tried to play the 2D version?



Yes, I tried the "Monsters vs. Aliens" 3D BD in an Oppo BDP83 and Sony BDP-S300. It worked without a hitch, menu and movie and all; perfect 2D presentation.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18691855
> 
> 
> Has anyone taken any of the 3D BD's (or is it just MvA?) and stuck it in a legacy BD player and tried to play the 2D version?



I asked a Magnolia rep to do that so I could check out the 2D to 3D conversion on a Samsung display that wasn't connected to a 3D player. He put the 3D MvsA disc into a regular Blu-ray player. It had no trouble playing the 2D stream.


Funny thing,though - he didn't know anything about it before I asked. He didn't think it would work.


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18691071
> 
> 
> The 3D BR standard requires that they be able to be played in 2D



Although I respect you, that doesn't mean I'll just take your word for it. Do you mind citing your sources?


The way it was explained to me was that if an image appears to be very far off the screen then just presenting the left image in 2D will make that element of the image much closer to the left side of the screen then the content creator intended. So the studio can instead choose to only have that movie play back in 3D and instead choose to package a 2D version of the disc with the elements centered as intended.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18693327
> 
> 
> Although I respect you, that doesn't mean I'll just take your word for it. Do you mind citing your sources?
> 
> 
> The way it was explained to me was that if an image appears to be very far off the screen then just presenting the left image in 2D will make that element of the image much closer to the left side of the screen then the content creator intended. So the studio can instead choose to only have that movie play back in 3D and instead choose to package a 2D version of the disc with the elements centered as intended.



LOL - from your own website:



> Quote:
> "From a technological perspective, it is simply the best available platform for bringing 3D into the home," said Benn Carr, chairman, BDA 3D Task Force. "The disc capacity and bit rates Blu-ray Disc provides enable us to deliver 3D in Full HD 1080p high definition resolution." The Blu-ray 3D specification is also designed to allow PS3 game consoles to play back Blu-ray 3D content in 3D. Additionally, the specification supports playback of 2D discs in forthcoming 3D players and *can enable 2D playback of Blu-ray 3D discs on the large installed base of Blu-ray Disc players currently in homes around the world.*


 http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/17/b...-ps3-is-ready/


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18693327
> 
> 
> Although I respect you, that doesn't mean I'll just take your word for it. Do you mind citing your sources?



See:

http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/17/b...-ps3-is-ready/


----------



## peter0328

It is also worth pointing out that what bdraw said about "centering objects" makes no sense. A 2D presentation of a movie (be it in theater or anywhere else) is simply the left of right camera image for the entire film. They don't film movies in Left, Center, Right camera arrangements....


----------



## Joseph Clark

I read a piece by one of the editors or cinematographers from Alice. He indicated that the 3D and 2D versions were slightly different. They believed that some of the framing/composition for 3D did not work well in 2D, so they edited around the issues with different versions. So, it's very conceivable that different 2D and 3D versions of any film could be released. I have no information as to whether software can prevent a 2D stream from being extracted from a 3D disc, but it seems like something Blu-ray would include. I hate Blu-ray's maddening user restrictions: can't chapter skip here, can't fast forward there, can't fight your way out of an copyright warning with a machete.


----------



## SoundChex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Joseph Clark* /forum/post/18693979
> 
> 
> I read a piece by one of the editors or cinematographers from Alice. He indicated that the 3D and 2D versions were slightly different. They believed that some of the framing/composition for 3D did not work well in 2D, so they edited around the issues with different versions. So, it's very conceivable that different 2D and 3D versions of any film could be released. I have no information as to whether software can prevent a 2D stream from being extracted from a 3D disc, but it seems like something Blu-ray would include. I hate Blu-ray's maddening user restrictions: can't chapter skip here, can't fast forward there, can't fight your way out of an copyright warning with a machete.



Even if a "3D edit" can only be reproduced in 3D, there would still be a need to accommodate a 'mixed' audience--some viewers watching in 3D, some in 2D (i.e., shutter glasses with both lenses set to "left eye"). And of course anyone can watch a 3D movie with 'regular' shutter glasses, plus a patch over one eye! [_And I'm not just talking about 'Pirate' movies here either!_







]


----------



## ssjLancer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18693790
> 
> 
> It is also worth pointing out that what bdraw said about "centering objects" makes no sense. A 2D presentation of a movie (be it in theater or anywhere else) is simply the left of right camera image for the entire film. They don't film movies in Left, Center, Right camera arrangements....



Lets say blue is the left image, red is the right image from the camera. A 2D presentation would/should be in the middle, centered. At least thats what I think he's saying.










I dont know exactly what they do in the conversion process(either from 2D to 3D, or 3D to 2D) and which frame they use and what composition so I dunno.


As for a studio only allowing 3D movies to play in 3D. They probably could, Im sure you can do alot with java.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Here is a static image of an S3D frame sequential shot. You see much difference between the two images as far as positioning?


----------



## ssjLancer

You dont need a picture to show that. Just close one of your eyes, switching back and forth, and then ask yourself the same question. Its all opinion I guess.


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18694325
> 
> 
> Here is a static image of an S3D frame sequential shot. You see much difference between the two images as far as positioning?



That's an interesting question. From that picture it doesn't look like much but from most of the S3D content I have watched in my theater there can be a tremendous amount. Some areas of the screen will have very little and other areas will have alot. It easily can be as much as in the colored image above but also can be almost none.


I wonder how they deal with that?? I guess if there is only one image on the screen you would never notice.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694410
> 
> 
> That's an interesting question. From that picture it doesn't look like much but from most of the S3D content I have watched in my theater there can be a tremendous amount. Some areas of the screen will have very little and other areas will have alot. It easily can be as much as in the colored image above but also can be almost none.
> 
> 
> I wonder how they deal with that?? I guess if there is only one image on the screen you would never notice.



Are you making that comparison wearing 3D glasses? If you are - then you have to take them off to see the real positioning of the two images on your diaplay.


AFAIK - they use the left set of images. That is all images recorded. The right set, based on MVC has about 50% less data which means to me - 50% less images because of redundancy which is how MVC can create two seperate images with only about 50% more data instead of 100%.


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18694472
> 
> 
> Are you making that comparison wearing 3D glasses? If you are - then you have to take them off to see the real positioning of the two images on your diaplay.
> 
> 
> AFAIK - they use the left set of images. That is all images recorded. The right set, based on MVC has about 50% less data which means to me - 50% less images because of redundancy which is how MVC can create two seperate images with only about 50% more data instead of 100%.



No with the glasses off. If they are on all i see is the one 3D image. But if they are off certain items appear to have a small amount of serperation but the item made to really appear to come out at you have alot of seperation.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694489
> 
> 
> No with the glasses off. If they are on all i see is the one 3D image. But if they are off certain items appear to have a small amount of serperation but the item made to really appear to come out at you have alot of seperation.



Which means one image is "centered" on the display while the other is very seperated in positioning - which would mean, that image is part of the 3D stream and not the 2D stream


LOL - here is a test for you. . .


1. Block the left eye of your glasses and watch a sequence - what do you see?


2. Block the right eye of your glasses - how does what you see differ than what you saw in #1?


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18694515
> 
> 
> Which means one image is "centered" on the display while the other is very seperated in positioning - which would mean, that image is part of the 3D stream and not the 2D stream
> 
> 
> LOL - here is a test for you. . .
> 
> 
> 1. Block the left eye of your glasses and watch a sequence - what do you see?
> 
> 
> 2. Block the right eye of your glasses - how does what you see differ than what you saw in #1?



I see what your saying. Its just hard to visualize it that way. It looks like one image is to the left of center and one image is to the right of center.


But your saying one image is centered and the other image is off of center?


Without an item dead center of the screen it would be hard to tell but i see what your saying. But with two items side by side it would be hard to say what is part of the 2D stream. They look equal just side by side.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694567
> 
> 
> I see what your saying. Its just hard to visualize it that way. It looks like one image is to the left of center and one image is to the right of center.
> 
> 
> But your saying one image is centered and the other image is off of center?
> 
> 
> Without an item dead center of the screen it would be hard to tell but i see what your saying. But with two items side by side it would be hard to say what is part of the 2D stream. They look equal just side by side.



They really aren't equal SbS because of the camera lenses being 65mm apart. But we may not see that looking at two images SbS on a HDTV. It is when they are uncompressed and shown sequentially on a 3DTV, that one is easily seen as off position - as it should be with 3D. If both images were converged - there would be no 3D.


----------



## ccool96




----------



## ccool96

So what is off position in this image? I dont see how you would tell?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694656
> 
> 
> So what is off position in this image? I dont see how you would tell?



IMO - the top image is off position. Notice it is positioned to the right of the under image.


As far as I understand the use of 3D as it pertains to shooting 3D with twin cameras, to get 3D at all - you need a minimum of say 65mm - the distance are eyes are apart. For "pop out" scenes - it may be much greater. Can they make the background do the opposite? If they can, then the bottom image would be far apart from the top image - the reverse of the pop out layout.


----------



## ccool96




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18694702
> 
> 
> IMO - the top image is off position. Notice it is positioned to the right of the under image.
> 
> 
> As far as I understand the use of 3D as it pertains to shooting 3D with twin cameras, to get 3D at all - you need a minimum of say 65mm - the distance are eyes are apart. For "pop out" scenes - it may be much greater. Can they make the background do the opposite? If they can, then the bottom image would be far apart from the top image - the reverse of the pop out layout.



I have been looking at the 3D fuji camera to possibly buy it. It has two lenses on opposite sides of the camera. So I dont see how one image can be centered and the other image is offset. Seem to me both are equaly offset of center.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694762
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the 3D fuji camera to possibly buy it. It has two lenses on opposite sides of the camera. So I dont see how one image can be centered and the other image is offset. Seem to me both are equaly offset of center.



No image is centered. That is indicative of Monocular vision and not Binocular vision which 3D is based on. But one has to be the foundation for the 2D view while the other moves around in positioning for the 3D added view.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Interesting article about 3D BD:



> Quote:
> "Avatar" will be coming to Blu-ray in 3D this November after all, but it won't be available for purchase or rental in stores or online alongside the previously announced Fox Ultimate Edition 2D version.
> 
> 
> The top-grossing movie in the history of cinema, in large part because of the groundbreaking use of 3D, will only be offered in 3D on Blu-ray for the first several months with the purchase of Panasonic 3D Blu-ray equipment, multiple sources have told 3DHollywood.net.
> 
> 
> 3DHollywood.net has also learned that Disney is close to finalizing a deal with Sony Electronics to release "Alice in Wonderland" in 3D on Blu-ray this fall exclusively with the purchase of Sony 3D hardware.
> 
> 
> None of the sources, some very close to the filmmakers and others close to the companies involved in the release strategy, would officially confirm the news or talk on the record. Fox, Disney, Panasonic, and Sony Electronics either did not return calls or had no comment about this story.
> 
> 
> The number and caliber of major titles being bundled for exclusive release with hardware products is highly unusual, if not unprecedented in home video, particularly with almost no titles being released for general consumption at retail. And studios are being paid ever-increasing fees — in the millions of dollars for each title — by hungry electronics companies that have put themselves into bidding wars.
> 
> 
> Even though many major electronics companies except Sony have had 3D TVs and 3D Blu-ray players on the market for some months, until this week only one 3D Blu-ray title was available to consumers, and that movie — DreamWorks' "Monsters vs. Aliens" — was also only available with the purchase of Samsung 3D TVs and 3D Blu-ray players. That Samsung window expired Sunday with no word of a general retail release upcoming for "Monsters."
> 
> 
> This week Fox and Panasonic, as well as Universal, announced the immediate availability of the first 3D Blu-ray versions of "Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs" and "Coraline" only with the purchase of a Panasonic Blu-ray player. There are no announced plans for either of those titles to be available to traditional retail in 2010.
> 
> 
> Sony's previously announced that "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" will be the first 3D Blu-ray title to be released through traditional retail channels — it's expected in late June or early July. But even that title's distribution will be focused on bundled sales with Sony 3D HDTVs which are due to hit the market early next month in time for the 3D TV broadcasts of the World Cup soccer matches, sponsored by Sony.
> 
> 
> "Sony Pictures Home Entertainment is bringing the first retail Blu-ray 3D sku to market early this summer with 'Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs,' " said Lexine Wong, senior executive VP worldwide marketing. "While the title will be primarily bundled with Sony 3D HDTVs, we feel it is also necessary to offer a standalone retail 3D version of "Cloudy" for our retailers and consumers who are excited about acquiring more 3D content for their 3D TVs."
> 
> 
> SPHE is also releasing a 3D Blu-ray of World Cuphighlights later this year, and will likely release 3D titles such as "Monster House" and and "Open Season" on 3D Blu-ray, though it's not known if they will be available at retail.
> 
> 
> Disney announced at the Consumer Electronics Show in January that it would release "Disney's A Christmas Carol" "broadly" on 3D Blu-ray in the fourth quarter. That is expected to mean a general retail release — now set for November 16 — since it is the only title of all the others not to have already been released on Blu-ray Disc in 2D. In fact, the only way to get the 3D version will be to buy all other versions – 2D Blu-ray and DVD discs and a digital copy for computers and other devices — in a four-disc combo pack priced at $49.99 ($10 more than the single-disc 2D Blu-ray version). The 3D disc will also include a special 3D bonus feature called "Scrooge's Wild Ride," according to HDroom.com.
> 
> 
> Other Disney 3D movies such as "Bolt" are being considered for 3D Blu-ray in the not-too-distant future.
> 
> 
> Disney is also finalizing a special 3D Showcase Blu-ray disc that may be packaged with hardware from multiple manufacturers. The Showcase disc will include a sampler of trailers and shorts such as an original 3D short featuring Lion King characters Timon and Pumbaa produced expressly for this Showcase disc. It will also include the 1953 3D Disney animated short "Working for Peanuts" and promotional trailers of upcoming 3D Blu-ray releases such as "Alice" and "Christmas Carol" as well as "Toy Story 3and "The Nightmare Before Christmas."
> 
> 
> Consumer electronics companies, particularly Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic, are said to be escalating rights fees they are willing to pay for major movies to help sell new 3D products. Of course, that's just fine with studios since the fees are more than they figure to generate from a traditional retail release when the current market for home 3D is nearly non-existent at this moment and not expected to grow substantially this year.
> 
> 
> And most seem to feel that all the bundling at this point is a good thing for the nascent industry if such enticements seed the market with homes that become equipped to watch 3D.
> 
> 
> Ironically, the only people who may be negatively affected could be the very people who respond to these offers. For instance, a consumer who bought Samsung's 3DTV and 3D Blu-ray player would theoretically be forced to go out and buy another 3D TV and Blu-ray machine every time he wants to watch another 3D Blu-ray movie like "Avatar" or "Ice Age 3." But consumer electronics companies are expected to work out a way for consumers who have already purchased 3D equipment to get access to further releases, at least from the same company.
> 
> 
> Also, it's not clear whether the 3D Blu-ray version of "Avatar" will include all the bonus features available on the special 2D "Ultimate Edition" being released simultaneously, which would give consumers yet another tough decision to make, especially after many of them already purchased the first bare-bones 2D Blu-ray version of "Avatar" last month.
> 
> 
> Release strategies are always a challenge with a new format. Most filmmakers and sometimes even studio executives don't want to release their titles to a market of only a few hundred thousand homes, or even a few million. Steven Spielberg and Universal withheld the release of any of his major hits on DVD for several years until that format achieved mass market status, although the filmmaker did agree to release the Sony-controlled "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" in the very early stages of the launch of Blu-ray Disc several years ago when Sony needed help in fending off competing format HD DVD. But Spielberg and George Lucas still have not released many of their biggest movies on Blu-ray Disc as yet, most notably "Jaws," "Jurassic Park," and "Star Wars."
> 
> 
> The June 18 theatrical release "Toy Story 3," seemingly a natural for a 4th quarter release on Blu-ray, may not be a candidate to have a 3D component this holiday season. Even though Disney has been one of the strongest proponents of 3D theatrically and intends to carry that aggressive strategy into the home market, sources say that none of sister company Pixar's 3D movies or shorts are on the schedule for a 3D Blu-ray release as yet, including the little-seen 3D version of "Tokyo Mater" — one of several "CarsToon" computer-animated "Mater's Tall Tales" that got some of the most enthusiastic reactions as part of a 3D Blu-ray demo at Disney's D23 Expo last September.


----------



## walford




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ccool96* /forum/post/18694762
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the 3D fuji camera to possibly buy it. It has two lenses on opposite sides of the camera. So I dont see how one image can be centered and the other image is offset. Seem to me both are equaly offset of center.



That would be totally dependent on if you point one lens directly at the content or if you point the camera midway between the left and right side of the content.

Advatar has been released in both 3D for the theatres in both 3D and 2D format on on BR and DVD in 2D format and will be released one of these years in 3D BR format. No one has ccomplained about the 2D version haveing content too far to the left or to the right and I don't believe that independent 3D and 2D "filmings" were created.


----------



## bdraw

I know what the BD press release said and I know that Engadget posted that information. But then at CES Andy Parsons told me otherwise.


I agree that in a 3D camera rig with the two camera right next to each other -- like Avatar used or that sports are captured with -- that taking just the left image for the 2D presentation would look perfectly normal, but there are other ways to produce 3D.


For example when they re-rendered Toy Story 1 and 2 in 3D they had to determine the distance to position the second (virtual) camera in order to achieve the intended depth of that frame.



> Quote:
> The distance Mr. Whitehill would position the second camera from the first would determine the degree of 3-D and which of three types: “in front of screen” (when an object seems to be in the theater with the audience), “at screen” (when the image looks 2-D) and “behind screen” (when the screen seems to be a window with objects in the distance).


 http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/mo...ref=technology 


Now obviously if the two cameras are next to each other the left image alone would work great for the 2D presentation, but if they were very far apart simply dropping the one perspective wouldn't.


----------



## monstosity12

Hi everyone.


This is a question regarding the Alice in Wonderland 3D (I think its this movie) that is supposed to come with a panasonic purchase in November.


Would I still be eligible for this movie, even though I am purchasing a panasonic tv in June. I know I would be getting Ice age and, I forgot the other one. But in November, would I still be able to get the one in November.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18709137
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> 
> This is a question regarding the Alice in Wonderland 3D (I think its this movie) that is supposed to come with a panasonic purchase in November.
> 
> 
> Would I still be eligible for this movie, even though I am purchasing a panasonic tv in June. I know I would be getting Ice age and, I forgot the other one. But in November, would I still be able to get the one in November.



Short answer no.

Avatar will be bundled in November not Alice. Alice will be a different manufacturer and no you will not be eligible for Avatar either.


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18708886
> 
> 
> (snip)...Now obviously if the two cameras are next to each other the left image alone would work great for the 2D presentation, but if they were very far apart simply dropping the one perspective wouldn't.



The cameras are typically 65mm apart which is just over 2-1/2 inches!


How far apart is "very" far apart? Three or four inches? Four inches apart means two inches off center axis.


Come on people, is even two inches off center axis enough to be noticed in a 2D version?


----------



## SoundChex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Augerhandle* /forum/post/18709559
> 
> 
> Come on people, is even two inches off center axis enough to be noticed in a 2D version?



Yes, at least potentially so, as this is principally an issue with parallax. _For example:_ In a 3D movie, the 'bad guy', holds a gun barrel 1" from the RIGHT eye of the POV 'victim'. In a one-eyed 2D viewing of the 3D BD, a LEFT eye only 2D version of the movie will not capture the director's "in your face" sensation from the shot. So for 2D/3D compatibility, the director would choose to have the gun pointed at the victim's left eye!


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SoundChex* /forum/post/18709606
> 
> 
> Yes, at least potentially so, as this is principally an issue with parallax. _For example:_ In a 3D movie, the 'bad guy', holds a gun barrel 1" from the RIGHT eye of the POV 'victim'. In a one-eyed 2D viewing of the 3D BD, a LEFT eye only 2D version of the movie will not capture the director's "in your face" sensation from the shot. So for 2D/3D compatibility, the director would choose to have the gun pointed at the victim's left eye!



The question was about converting 2D to 3D



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdraw* /forum/post/18708886
> 
> 
> (snip)...they had to determine the distance to position the second (virtual) camera in order to achieve the intended depth of that frame...(snip)



The key phrase here is the position of the "second" (virtual) camera. In your 2D scenario, the gun would already be pointing at the actual, or "first" camera, which is the left eye in the 3D conversion.


Even if I were to agree with you, I believe it would still be obviously "in your face". I would feel that way no matter where "in my face" a gun was pointed. For example, if it was one inch from my right cheek, I would still fill my pants the same amount as if it was one inch from my left eye.


----------



## Lee Stewart

There are two ways to position the two cameras when shooting 3D:


1. Side by Side


2. The "L" configuration - one camera is in the normal position while the other is above it pointing straight down and uses a mirror to capture it's images.


----------



## Athlon646464

Does this 'camera placement' discussion have something to do with a 2D BD and 3D BD of the same movie? Even though the 3D version will play just fine in a 2D setup?


I have a cousin who works in the Bristol, CT headquarters of ESPN. He's a producer there. He tells me that they are, and have been, experimenting with camera placements for their upcoming 3D sports broadcasts.


Without boring you all with the details, the bottom line is that, at least for sports, having the same camera placement/angle for 2D and 3D is not optimum. 3D needs to be closer, and lower (at least that is what they are trying now.) It's sort of like when HD first came out and they produced two entirely different shows for the one event. Now they just crop it down for the SD viewers. Something like that, he says, won't be the best thing for 2D/3D broadcasts of sports.


Perhaps the directors of some of these movies are wanting the same thing? Different camera angles for 2D vs 3D?


Just speculating.......


----------



## Augerhandle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Athlon646464* /forum/post/18726380
> 
> 
> Does this 'camera placement' discussion have something to do with a 2D BD and 3D BD of the same movie? Even though the 3D version will play just fine in a 2D setup?
> 
> 
> I have a cousin who works in the Bristol, CT headquarters of ESPN. He's a producer there. He tells me that they are, and have been, experimenting with camera placements for their upcoming 3D sports broadcasts.
> 
> 
> Without boring you all with the details, the bottom line is that, at least for sports, having the same camera placement/angle for 2D and 3D is not optimum. 3D needs to be closer, and lower (at least that is what they are trying now.) It's sort of like when HD first came out and they produced two entirely different shows for the one event. Now they just crop it down for the SD viewers. Something like that, he says, won't be the best thing for 2D/3D broadcasts of sports.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the directors of some of these movies are wanting the same thing? Different camera angles for 2D vs 3D?
> 
> 
> Just speculating.......



We were discussing 2D vs 3D image perspective in relation to the position of the camera's dual lenses to each other.


What you mention is another concern. The actual position of the 3D camera, compared to a 2D production is very important in sports (and probably movies as well).


----------



## bit-bit

The lack of content is really annoying to me too. I'm ready to dive headfirst into this 3D revolution the content providers are making it really hard for me too enjoy it. Luckily I'm a gamer so my PC is all ready for 3D gaming and my PS3 is just waiting for more games. But I want to watch AVATAR and a few others right now! If the companies were serious about this, they would be pushing hard for more content.


----------



## bdraw

Actually I think it was Samsung and Panasonic who jumped the gun to both try to be first to launch 3D contents before the content was ready.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Sony Details 3D Blu-ray Plans*



> Quote:
> Sony Pictures Home Entertainment confirmed that it will be bringing the first Blu-ray 3D SKU to market "early this summer" with Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs 3D. The first day-and-date Blu-ray 3D release from the studio will be Resident Evil: Afterlife (which opens theatrically in the US in September).


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=4724 


That's it? Two 3D BDs for 2010?


----------



## Steve P.

Not confirmed, but we may see MONSTER HOUSE and OPEN SEASON this year from Sony also.


----------



## DenisG

When dose the MvA deal end with Samsung? Shouldn't that be available when for purchase when that is over, maybe?


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18750788
> 
> 
> When dose the MvA deal end with Samsung? Shouldn't that be available when for purchase when that is over, maybe?



Who knows, the studios are hardly providing any information on titles or release dates in general. And on the exclusive bundles the manufacturers probably don't want consumers to really know when those deals end.


Sony had their big 3D announcements today and they didn't even give a release date for Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs. Its like a new secretive underground video format. Shhhhhhh......


----------



## peter0328

Resident Evil: Afterlife is going to be released in Blu-ray 3D day and date with the 2D version:

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/08/so...etail-in-2010/


----------



## DualEdge

Engadget is also saying June 22nd on Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 3D AT SELECT RETAILERS for $39.95 SRP.
http://hd.engadget.com/2010/06/09/so...-sony-style-s/ 


Also, mentions that Open Season and Monster House are indeed coming this year.


----------



## monstosity12

I found this on Amazon. National Geographic: Sea Monsters - A Prehistoric Adventure (In 3-D) [Blu-ray]


My question is, Im sure that this is not "real 3D", but question... How does one know if it is "real full 1080p hd without those funny looking red and blue paper glassses?


Is there a certain thing to look for on the blu ray case, blu ray back...? Will there be a mandatory thing blu ray has to put on the front of the case to show its the real 3D instead of the red and blue glasses?


Sorry guys if this was asked already, but could not find it in this thread.


----------



## Joe Bloggs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18760278
> 
> 
> I found this on Amazon. National Geographic: Sea Monsters - A Prehistoric Adventure (In 3-D) [Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> My question is, Im sure that this is not "real 3D", but question... How does one know if it is "real full 1080p hd without those funny looking red and blue paper glassses?
> 
> 
> Is there a certain thing to look for on the blu ray case, blu ray back...? Will there be a mandatory thing blu ray has to put on the front of the case to show its the real 3D instead of the red and blue glasses?
> 
> 
> Sorry guys if this was asked already, but could not find it in this thread.



The Sea Monsters is the cardboard coloured glasses type.


I think to see if it's the new 3D you need to look for the "Blu-ray 3D" logo like is on the front of the "Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs" 3D Blu-ray (and also the "Monster House 3D Blu-ray at amazon uk) - though I don't know if that logo is mandatory for the 3D titles in the new format.


Also, any where the release date of the Blu-ray was before this year (like the Sea Monsters one) will all be cardboard glasses versions - not the new type.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Here is the current list of 3D BDs that have been announced/available:

*Monsters vs. Aliens* - exclusive - unknown how long

*Ice Age 3* - exclusive - offer ends in July

*Coraline* - exclusive - offer ends in July

*Avatar* - exclusive for Q4 (??) Available sometime in 2011 at retail

*A Christmas Carol* - 11/22/10 release date

*Monster House* - release date unknown but will be a retail title

*Open Season* - release date unknown but will be a retail title

*Shrek 1 - 4* - exclusive for 1 year - unknown from when

*Resident Evil - Afterlife* - release date will be D/D with title

*Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs* - 6/22/10 release date

*Deep Sea* - exclusive - unknown how long.


----------



## Joseph Clark

You can skip the Sea Monsters Blu-ray. I like 3D so much that I bought it some time ago, even though I knew it was anaglyph. It has to be worst 3D experience I've ever had. I couldn't watch it for more than a few minutes. Awful.


----------



## philnerd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18760695
> 
> 
> Here is the current list of 3D BDs that have been announced/available:
> 
> 
> Monsters vs. Aliens
> 
> Ice Age 3
> 
> Coraline
> 
> Avatar
> 
> A Christmas Carol
> 
> Monster House
> 
> Open Season
> 
> Shrek 1 - 4
> 
> Resident Evil - Afterlife
> 
> Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs
> 
> Deep Sea



Lee any chance of breaking out some additional info on the releases? Perhaps release dates or timeframe, if its exclusive, how long exclusive, etc...


The list is looking better, but obviously the cold reality is that if someone runs to Best Buy and wants to bring home a movie today they'll still be limited to one movie in a $349 glasses bundle.




Looking good Lee!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *philnerd* /forum/post/18761508
> 
> 
> Lee any chance of breaking out some additional info on the releases? Perhaps release dates or timeframe, if its exclusive, how long exclusive, etc...
> 
> 
> The list is looking better, but obviously the cold reality is that if someone runs to Best Buy and wants to bring home a movie today they'll still be limited to one movie in a $349 glasses bundle.



Updated the list with the info I have.


----------



## almostinsane

There is also IMAX: Grand Canyon Adventure

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003...ef=oss_product


----------



## kepijeff

Forgive my ignorance but with all the "exclusive bundling" such as Samsung+MonsterVsAlients, Panasonic+Avatar, or Sony+CloudyMeatBalls...


that just means the channel in which you can get the movie for now right? It does not limit us to the manufacturer hardware in order to watch it right? So if I buy the bundle for Samsung and my friend buys the bundle for Panasonic... we can switch movies and it will still work in both sets of hardware right?


----------



## Athlon646464




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kepijeff* /forum/post/18850496
> 
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but with all the "exclusive bundling" such as Samsung+MonsterVsAlients, Panasonic+Avatar, or Sony+CloudyMeatBalls...
> 
> 
> that just means the channel in which you can get the movie for now right? It does not limit us to the manufacturer hardware in order to watch it right? So if I buy the bundle for Samsung and my friend buys the bundle for Panasonic... we can switch movies and it will still work in both sets of hardware right?



Yes


----------



## Lee Stewart

It looks like CLASH OF THE TITANS will be released on 3D BD October 6th in Japan:

http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%BF%E3...997005&sr=1-10


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18850538
> 
> 
> It looks like CLASH OF THE TITANS will be released on 3D BD October 6th in Japan:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.jp/%E3%82%BF%E3...997005&sr=1-10


----------



## monstosity12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18760695
> 
> 
> Here is the current list of 3D BDs that have been announced/available:
> 
> *Monsters vs. Aliens* - exclusive - unknown how long
> 
> *Ice Age 3* - exclusive - offer ends in July
> 
> *Coraline* - exclusive - offer ends in July
> 
> *Avatar* - exclusive for Q4 (??) Available sometime in 2011 at retail
> 
> *A Christmas Carol* - 11/22/10 release date
> 
> *Monster House* - release date unknown but will be a retail title
> 
> *Open Season* - release date unknown but will be a retail title
> 
> *Shrek 1 - 4* - exclusive for 1 year - unknown from when
> 
> *Resident Evil - Afterlife* - release date will be D/D with title
> 
> *Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs* - 6/22/10 release date
> 
> *Deep Sea* - exclusive - unknown how long.



This is great news. I cant wait for resident evil 3D. I know that they are actually using a 3D cameras, instead of 2D to 3D conversion. The studio that is involved with Transformers 3 is trying to convince Micheal Bay, the director, to do a 2D to 3D converion. But even Micheal Bay says, 2D to 3D is a generic knock off. Micheal Bay did say the "jury is still out", so I guess wait and see.


----------



## whitetrash66




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18867579
> 
> 
> This is great news. I cant wait for resident evil 3D. I know that they are actually using a 3D cameras, instead of 2D to 3D conversion. The studio that is involved with Transformers 3 is trying to convince Micheal Bay, the director, to do a 2D to 3D converion. But even Micheal Bay says, 2D to 3D is a generic knock off. Micheal Bay did say the "jury is still out", so I guess wait and see.



http://www.worstpreviews.com/headlin...=18193&count=0 


MarketSaw is reporting that "Transformers 3" will not only be in 3D, but is actually being shot with 3D cameras. This confirmation comes from Vince Pace, one of the camera's creators. He said: "Transformers has also signed on to shoot 3D throughout the film."


Read more: http://www.worstpreviews.com/headlin...#ixzz0suVuZARf


----------



## monstosity12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitetrash66* /forum/post/18868326
> 
> http://www.worstpreviews.com/headlin...=18193&count=0
> 
> 
> MarketSaw is reporting that "Transformers 3" will not only be in 3D, but is actually being shot with 3D cameras. This confirmation comes from Vince Pace, one of the camera's creators. He said: "Transformers has also signed on to shoot 3D throughout the film."
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.worstpreviews.com/headlin...#ixzz0suVuZARf



Thank you so very much whitetrash66. This is just great news. One of my favorite franchises is being shot in 3D.


One question though... If transformers does eventually come out in 3D blu ray, would I be able to switch from 3D to 2D, if I decided I wanted to watch 2D instead... Or would I have to get 2 blu rays instead - one 3D transformers blu ray and one 2D transformers blu ray


----------



## eapleitez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *monstosity12* /forum/post/18871690
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much whitetrash66. This is just great news. One of my favorite franchises is being shot in 3D.
> 
> 
> One question though... If transformers does eventually come out in 3D blu ray, would I be able to switch from 3D to 2D, if I decided I wanted to watch 2D instead... Or would I have to get 2 blu rays instead - one 3D transformers blu ray and one 2D transformers blu ray



3D blu ray discs are backward compatible with regular blu ray players. WHich is why I feel this 3D launch has been royally screwed up by these silly bundles. The studios should be releasing ONE BD version to cover everything. Specifically, to illustrate my idea, is that in the case of AVATAR, Fox should have released one 3D blu ray package and make it widely available. Since it would be playable on regular players, it won't cause any issues NOT to release a regular 2D version. If the studios did this, the only thing really to do is to educate the consumer that the 3D discs work on older equipment via 2D playback.


----------



## walford

FOX very delibertly released a 2D only blue-ray and a 2D DVD version this spring to maximize the revenue they get from the Movie. They plan on a second 3D theatre run before the holidays and plan to release the 3D blu-ray version early next year.


----------



## eapleitez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18873003
> 
> 
> FOX very delibertly released a 2D only blue-ray and a 2D DVD version this spring to maximize the revenue they get from the Movie. They plan on a second 3D theatre run before the holidays and plan to release the 3D blu-ray version early next year.



Interesting, I did not know about another theatrical run. I avoid releases that will have an obvious double dip, so I have held off on buying (or even renting) Avatar on blu.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eapleitez* /forum/post/18874527
> 
> 
> Interesting, I did not know about another theatrical run. I avoid releases that will have an obvious double dip, so I have held off on buying (or even renting) Avatar on blu.


*"Avatar" To Head Back To Theaters With Extended Version, Sequels*



> Quote:
> Los Angeles, CA, United States (AHN) - While plenty will be sure to pick up their copy of Avatar on DVD and Blu-ray when it hits stores this week, it won't be the last fans will see of Avatar in the theater. Director James Cameron has not only confirmed a theatrical re-release, but also gave a little insight on the sequels.
> 
> 
> Cameron told the Los Angeles Times that the film is being extended by six minutes and heading back to theaters in 3-D. We're working on finishing an additional six minutes of the film which includes a lot of Weta work for a theatrical re-release in August. A DVD and Blu-ray edition of the extended version is likely to hit stores in time for Christmas.


 http://www.allheadlinenews.com/articles/7018464880


----------



## DenisG

I'm not going back to the theater for just an extra 6 minutes.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eapleitez* /forum/post/18874527
> 
> 
> Interesting, I did not know about another theatrical run. I avoid releases that will have an obvious double dip, so I have held off on buying (or even renting) Avatar on blu.



George Lucas ha been doing that crap for years with Star Wars and has pulled money every time.


----------



## EckoInLasVegas

Avatar being released on BR and DVD is a good example of what has been going on for a long, long, LONG time. I cant even begin to name how many Special, Edition, Extended Edition, Unrated Edition, Super-Duper Snazzy Edition movies come out!


I can bet that nearly every single popular movie has atleast 1-3 versions out. Avatar is one of the most notable ones since everyone is name-dropping the title.


They will going be re-releasing Avatar in 3D again later this year with addtional footage to make an "extended edition". They will then release that extended edition on DVD/BR. NOW...heres the fun part.....




Lord Of The Rings (LOTR) was the same marketing scam. You have a regular, theatrical version, then the extended edition. People get duped into buying one, then buy the other when its finally released. You can end up buying 6+ versions if you are impateint enough or a poor shopper.


So, now...mix in 3D version and you have:


-Theatrical DVD

-Extended Edition DVD

-Theatrical Blu-Ray

-Extended Edition Blu-Ray

-Theatrical 3D Blu-Ray

-Extended Edition 3D Blu-Ray




OH, lets not mention box sets, collectors edition, platinum edition, DVD + BR combos......the list goes on and on and on and on! Its all about making $$$$$$$


----------



## eapleitez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EckoInLasVegas* /forum/post/18874874
> 
> 
> Avatar being released on BR and DVD is a good example of what has been going on for a long, long, LONG time. I cant even begin to name how many Special, Edition, Extended Edition, Unrated Edition, Super-Duper Snazzy Edition movies come out!
> 
> 
> I can bet that nearly every single popular movie has atleast 1-3 versions out. Avatar is one of the most notable ones since everyone is name-dropping the title.
> 
> 
> They will going be re-releasing Avatar in 3D again later this year with addtional footage to make an "extended edition". They will then release that extended edition on DVD/BR. NOW...heres the fun part.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Of The Rings (LOTR) was the same marketing scam. You have a regular, theatrical version, then the extended edition. People get duped into buying one, then buy the other when its finally released. You can end up buying 6+ versions if you are impateint enough or a poor shopper.
> 
> 
> So, now...mix in 3D version and you have:
> 
> 
> -Theatrical DVD
> 
> -Extended Edition DVD
> 
> -Theatrical Blu-Ray
> 
> -Extended Edition Blu-Ray
> 
> -Theatrical 3D Blu-Ray
> 
> -Extended Edition 3D Blu-Ray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, lets not mention box sets, collectors edition, platinum edition, DVD + BR combos......the list goes on and on and on and on! Its all about making $$$$$$$



LOTR was not exactly the same thing. New Line announced well before the DVDs were first released, that the EE versions would be released not too long afterward. With the blu ray release, we already knew the EEs would be coming eventually. Another obvious double dip that I avoided on blu.


----------



## Ken H

Topic title edited. Topic stuck.


Looking for a volunteer to maintain a master BD 3D topic. PM me if interested.


----------



## Lee Stewart

I have changed the OP to reflect the new topic of the thread - future 3D BD releases with an announced release date and current exclusive titles for CEM giveaways.


----------



## bdizzle

Thanks for the update Lee, was looking for a master list. Hopefully studios really support 3d, but I doubt it'll happen until 2012 the earliest.


EDIT: Can you someone designate which movies were shot in 3d from the ones who did 2d/3d conversion?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdizzle* /forum/post/18965562
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update Lee, was looking for a master list. Hopefully studios really support 3d, but I doubt it'll happen until 2012 the earliest.



I am thinking 2011 will see many more titles released than 2010



> Quote:
> EDIT: Can you someone designate which movies were shot in 3d from the ones who did 2d/3d conversion?



Done!


----------



## kevin6541

Is the new release of friday the 13th 3-d on blu ray a stereoscopic 3d or the other. I emailed a dealer on ebay who told me that it was made for shutterglasses and 3d blu ray players, but I've also seen that the movie comes with glasses, which means that its probably anaglyph. Any one know?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevin6541* /forum/post/18983428
> 
> 
> Is the new release of friday the 13th 3-d on blu ray a stereoscopic 3d or the other. I emailed a dealer on ebay who told me that it was made for shutterglasses and 3d blu ray players, but I've also seen that the movie comes with glasses, which means that its probably anaglyph. Any one know?



The Anaglyph 3D Bluray was released on June 16, 2009.

*Other Anaglyph 3D Bluray releases are:*
My Bloody Valentine - May 19, 2009

MILEY CIRUS - THE BEST OF BOTH WORLDS - Aug. 19, 2008

Journey to the Center of the Earth - Oct. 28, 2008

Coraline - July 21, 2009

Polar Express - October 30, 2007

National Geographic: Sea Monsters - A Prehistoric Adventure - August 11, 2009


----------



## chriss2d

Has there been any official word on whether or not Panny will renew their exclusive deal on Ice age and Coraline?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/18989347
> 
> 
> Has there been any official word on whether or not Panny will renew their exclusive deal on Ice age and Coraline?



It has been extended to September 4th


----------



## chriss2d

Crap...and I guess we won't know if that's the end of it or not until that time comes.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/18990455
> 
> 
> Crap...and I guess we won't know if that's the end of it or not until that time comes.



Just a guess . . .


They will extend it until they get the exclusive on AVATAR which happens sometime in November.


----------



## bdizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18991076
> 
> 
> Just a guess . . .
> 
> 
> They will extend it until they get the exclusive on AVATAR which happens sometime in November.



Are studios doing this because there's so few 3dtv owners and they're making more money off exclusivity deals?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18966153
> 
> 
> I am thinking 2011 will see many more titles released than 2010



How long until you think all movies released are in 3d as well as BD/DVD? Is the industry moving in that direction?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18991076
> 
> 
> Just a guess . . .
> 
> 
> They will extend it until they get the exclusive on AVATAR which happens sometime in November.



Lee,

I'm preparing to file an antitrust complaint at the FTC--do you have any specific information on this that I can cite?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdizzle* /forum/post/18992187
> 
> 
> Are studios doing this because there's so few 3dtv owners and they're making more money off exclusivity deals?



That would be my opinion



> Quote:
> How long until you think all movies released are in 3d as well as BD/DVD? Is the industry moving in that direction?



I do not believe that they will make all movies in 3D. Currently, it's about 5%


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/18992215
> 
> 
> Lee,
> 
> I'm preparing to file an antitrust complaint at the FTC--do you have any specific information on this that I can cite?



Nope - it's just my opinion


----------



## bdizzle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/18992579
> 
> 
> I do not believe that they will make all movies in 3D. Currently, it's about 5%



At only 5% can 3D ever reach mainstream? The way things is going it looks like it just may be destined for permanent niche status.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdizzle* /forum/post/18993626
> 
> 
> At only 5% can 3D ever reach mainstream? The way things is going it looks like it just may be destined for permanent niche status.



That is what 3D has always been.


----------



## fafner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdizzle* /forum/post/18993626
> 
> 
> At only 5% can 3D ever reach mainstream? The way things is going it looks like it just may be destined for permanent niche status.



Personally, I don't believe even 5% reaches "niche" status.


fafner


----------



## richard plumb

clash of the titans 3D bluray is available to buy from Amazon.de. Who's brave enough to take one for the team?









link


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added 3 more Samsung exclusives:


How to Train Your Dragon


Into the Deep (IMAX 3D)


Galapagos (IMAX 3D)


----------



## kevin6541

Sorry for the possible stupid question, this is the first I have heard of amazon.de. Are any of those movies in english?


----------



## R Johnson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whitetrash66* /forum/post/18868326
> 
> 
> ... MarketSaw is reporting that "Transformers 3" will not only be in 3D, but is actually being shot with 3D cameras. This confirmation comes from Vince Pace, one of the camera's creators. He said: "Transformers has also signed on to shoot 3D throughout the film."...



Here's a shot of the 3D camera (between scenes) taken on 7/24 during filming in Chicago at Wabash Avenue and Wacker Drive. There was lots of very impressive destruction!


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard plumb* /forum/post/19034411
> 
> 
> clash of the titans 3D bluray is available to buy from Amazon.de. Who's brave enough to take one for the team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link



The reviews I've read are that it is terrible.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19034465
> 
> 
> Added 3 more Samsung exclusives:
> 
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> 
> Into the Deep (IMAX 3D)
> 
> 
> Galapagos (IMAX 3D)



Its pretty sad when the company you bought your TV from is also excluding you from buying more content. I wonder if those of us who've bought a Samsung 3D TV and BluRay player recently can get in on this deal. I still don't see anything on their website but I'm going to try to fire off an email if I can find the right department to send it to.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19034818
> 
> 
> Its pretty sad when the company you bought your TV from is also excluding you from buying more content. I wonder if those of us who've bought a Samsung 3D TV and BluRay player recently can get in on this deal. I still don't see anything on their website but I'm going to try to fire off an email if I can find the right department to send it to.





> Quote:
> In addition Samsung announced the exclusive availability of the 3D Blu-ray version of DreamWorks Animation's 3D "How To Train Your Dragon." The 3D BD will be featured in Samsung's 3D starter kit, which also includes two pairs of Samsung 3D glasses for at-home viewing.
> 
> 
> Samsung also announced a strategic marketing partnership with IMAX under which IMAX will license limited use of its trademark and two IMAX 3D films from its original 3D film library, "Into the Deep" and "Galapagos." *The 3D Blu-ray versions of the films are exclusive for the next 12 months* to Samsung's 2010 3D starter kit, which also includes two pairs of 3D glasses and is free to people who buy a Samsung 3D TV and a Samsung 3D Blu-ray device. The starter kit will be available starting this fall.
> 
> 
> Giant Screens Film's "Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs" will also be available as part of the IMAX deal.


 http://www.twice.com/article/455923-...DreamWorks.php


----------



## richard plumb

so if you're an early adopter you're screwed - even if you're a Samsung early adopter.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard plumb* /forum/post/19035100
> 
> 
> so if you're an early adopter you're screwed - even if you're a Samsung early adopter.



You still have access to the exclusive 3D BD titles, but you have to pay the highway robbery prices at Ebay.










By my count, there are 6 retail titles and 10 exclusives.


----------



## David_B

My question is, how will people that already have the Samsung kit get access to these titles?


What good does it do Samsung to add exclusive titles if people that already bought the starter bundle can't hardly get any more movies?


This would be a huge stick in the eye to loyal buyers.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19034465
> 
> 
> Added 3 more Samsung exclusives:
> 
> 
> How to Train Your Dragon
> 
> 
> Into the Deep (IMAX 3D)
> 
> 
> Galapagos (IMAX 3D)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_B* /forum/post/19046718
> 
> 
> My question is, how will people that already have the Samsung kit get access to these titles?
> 
> 
> What good does it do Samsung to add exclusive titles if people that already bought the starter bundle can't hardly get any more movies?
> 
> 
> This would be a huge stick in the eye to loyal buyers.



Be creative - buy one of the starter kits with a new movie in it and sell off the glasses. The movie will cost you less then what people are paying on Ebay.


----------



## zuluwalker

With so much positive buzz (even here it feels like a trip to the dentist), there is no way I would part with my money for this technology... 3D is never to 2B!


----------



## almostinsane

That's what the people who haven't experienced it say.


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19068163
> 
> 
> That's what the people who haven't experienced it say.



Quoted for truth. Every single person I've shown 3D to thought it was "meh" before they saw it, and thought it was awesome after they saw it.


Haters gonna' hate.


----------



## joels1010

I have always loved 3d, from the first moment I saw a viewmaster. To me it was a no brainer to buy into the technology. I have always been an early adaptor, was one of the first on my street to have an hdtv, I remember when they started broadcasting digital stations and getting very little hd content. I also purchased the dvd player when it first came out, I have one of the original toshiba dvd players, i still wont part with it because I spent $700 on it. What the hell was I thinking! I bought the hd-dvd add-on to the xbox, that went belly up, oh well.


I have the income to purchase the stuff, so I enjoy it. To me its not about waiting for it to become affordable and more mainstream, I want to enjoy it now and thats just the price one has to pay.


I figure once these samsung titles are out, I will simply call samsung or write a letter asking if I can somehow get these titles, if I cant I will resort to other ways. Hopefully not ebay though.


----------



## bit-bit

I was just on ebay to check out some of the prices for exclusives. Good god, they start at $80.


----------



## TonyDP

I don't even bother checking Ebay anymore; the asking prices are ridiculous no matter how little content there is. Likewise I've held off getting the German editions like Grand Canyon as I don't want to fiddle with foreign menus.


The BluRays will start to flow eventually; my gut tells me that we'll get a lot more in the way of announcements in mid-September, right around the time the PS3 gets its 3D BluRay update.


In the meantime, I'll occupy myself with 2D>3D, 3D videogames (of which there are already a good amount) and the occasional 3D video clip downloaded from the web.


----------



## Teremei

Well I just updated my old Samusung 67" 750 series to 3D, all I'm waiting for now are the xpand glasses.


I'm glad atleast there is OFFICIALLY about one B3D a month the rest of the year.


Monster House Sept

Grand Canyon Oct

Toy Story 3 Nov

Christmas Carol mid Nov


I think that will atleast be enough to hold me over til next year. And I know we are all starved guys, but don't worry. You'll be seeing alot of new B3D movies coming out as next year starts to roll around. I too hate the stupid exclusivity stuff. And the fact that Avatar will prob be exclusive for 8 months or more. But just be happy with what we got and know that more is coming, VERY SOON.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/19075094
> 
> 
> Well I just updated my old Samusung 67" 750 series to 3D, all I'm waiting for now are the xpand glasses.
> 
> 
> I'm glad atleast there is OFFICIALLY about one B3D a month the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> Monster House Sept
> 
> Grand Canyon Oct
> 
> Toy Story 3 Nov
> 
> Christmas Carol mid Nov
> 
> 
> I think that will atleast be enough to hold me over til next year. And I know we are all starved guys, but don't worry. You'll be seeing alot of new B3D movies coming out as next year starts to roll around. I too hate the stupid exclusivity stuff. And the fact that Avatar will prob be exclusive for 8 months or more. But just be happy with what we got and know that more is coming, VERY SOON.



I know each of the above could previously be pre-ordered on Amazon except Toy Story 3. Is it now available for pre-order too?


----------



## Teremei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/19075214
> 
> 
> I know each of the above could previously be pre-ordered on Amazon except Toy Story 3. Is it now available for pre-order too?



I thought this was NOT 3D at first but Lee lists the "4-disc" as 3DBD here so.

http://www.amazon.com/Story-Four-Dis...2303160&sr=8-1 


I'm just gonna buy it day one at Best Buy like I do all my blurays. Make sure to confirm 3D before you order.



Hey, does anyone know where I can view info (maybe box art) of Grand Canyon Adventure 3D by Imax for Bluray? Amazon just lists a 2D version already available when I search. I just want a place to confirm the release. And maybe see the box art.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/19075510
> 
> 
> I thought this was NOT 3D at first but Lee lists the "4-disc" as 3DBD here so.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Story-Four-Dis...2303160&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> I'm just gonna buy it day one at Best Buy like I do all my blurays. Make sure to confirm 3D before you order.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone know where I can view info (maybe box art) of Grand Canyon Adventure 3D by Imax for Bluray? Amazon just lists a 2D version already available when I search. I just want a place to confirm the release. And maybe see the box art.



I'm pretty confident that is not a Bluray 3D release. The standalone blu-ray release is a 2-disc set as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Toy-Story-Blu-.../ref=pd_cp_d_1


----------



## Teremei

ok so then Toy Story 3 and Imax: Grand Canyon aren't available for pre order yet? Cause the only ones of those 4 I can find are Monster House 3D and Christmas Carol 3D.


----------



## David_B

Well, I think that wouldn't work.


Most people buy a Samsung TV BECAUSE it usually comes with the kit and the blu-ray player plus 1 movie.


Doubt to many people want to buy more glasses when they know in the a NEW kit with 2 glasses and a different movie is out.


But you never know I guess.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19050534
> 
> 
> Be creative - buy one of the starter kits with a new movie in it and sell off the glasses. The movie will cost you less then what people are paying on Ebay.


----------



## shayking

sorry for the off topic...

I was told by a BM member that 2 movies are to be released on the next coming TUESDAY.

and they would not even tell the Head Honchos of the BM stores what the movies are....


i hope this is true


i want clash or some type of a real movie


----------



## vipfit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shayking* /forum/post/19079205
> 
> 
> sorry for the off topic...
> 
> I was told by a BM member that 2 movies are to be released on the next coming TUESDAY.
> 
> and they would not even tell the Head Honchos of the BM stores what the movies are....
> 
> 
> i hope this is true
> 
> 
> i want clash or some type of a real movie



I doubt it'll be any 3d blu-rays though, as pretty much everyone will be exclusives except for the sony ones? BTW I heard Clash was really horrible as in the 3d effect and basically failed since it was a 3d conversion.


Anywho, not sure if I can post this here, but I bought a copy of Ice Age for $30 from http://**************** and it works great. They have most of the other movies out right now also. If I'm not allowed to post this, please delete.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19084659
> 
> 
> I doubt it'll be any 3d blu-rays though, as pretty much everyone will be exclusives except for the sony ones? BTW I heard Clash was really horrible as in the 3d effect and basically failed since it was a 3d conversion.
> 
> 
> Anywho, not sure if I can post this here, but I bought a copy of Ice Age for $30 from http://**************** and it works great. They have most of the other movies out right now also. If I'm not allowed to post this, please delete.



From your link:



> Quote:
> 4. All copies are burned on high quality Sony Bd-R's. These are one of the best media, and we do not cheap out on you to only have a defective blu-ray after a few days.


----------



## almostinsane

I wouldn't trust that site. Their Paypal account is unverified, they can't even spell right, and they are committing copyright infringement.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19084903
> 
> 
> I wouldn't trust that site. Their Paypal account is unverified, they can't even spell right, and they are committing copyright infringement.



I dunno...I think they're quite smart--there's lots of demand and they don't have to worry about copyright because the holders are in restraint of trade violations.


----------



## NorthTV

Is the Deep Blue Sea even out yet?


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19084659
> 
> 
> I doubt it'll be any 3d blu-rays though, as pretty much everyone will be exclusives except for the sony ones? BTW I heard Clash was really horrible as in the 3d effect and basically failed since it was a 3d conversion.
> 
> 
> Anywho, not sure if I can post this here, but I bought a copy of Ice Age for $30 from http://**************** and it works great. They have most of the other movies out right now also. If I'm not allowed to post this, please delete.



Looks to me that the site JUST went up as of the 20th, yet you already have one of the movies?

Fishy


----------



## vipfit

no, nothing fishy at all, I'd actually order from him before the website. I had actually got him through a CL ad, and he just completed the site recently I suppose.


I also inquire about deep sea, and does seem like he has it





















edit: sorry about the big pics...lol


----------



## jmcdon7230

Fishy indeed. Interesting that VipFit's writing appears to be quite similar to that on the website. Check it out.

The website also issues this lame precaution:

*Please note these copies are for experimental uses only, and you should own the original movie.

3D Blu-ray ISO will not be responsible for how you use the copies of the movies.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19086058
> 
> 
> I dunno...I think they're quite smart--there's lots of demand and they don't have to worry about copyright because the holders are in restraint of trade violations.



Really? Can you cite the ruling made by a Judge?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19087316
> 
> 
> Really? Can you cite the ruling made by a Judge?



From the brief of the RIAA:

"Specifically, those courts that have recognized the [defense of copyright abuse] have found it to exist only where a copyright owner 'has impermissibly extended the copyright monopoly in a manner which constitutes an unreasonable restraint of trade.'"


As to a specific ruling regarding the "exclusives" at issue, have some patience--it's in the hands of the government lawyers now.










BTW, if you intended to stifle Vipfit's(or whoever's) efforts here; all you have accomplished is to give him some free legal advice.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19087938
> 
> 
> From the brief of the RIAA:
> 
> "Specifically, those courts that have recognized the [defense of copyright abuse] have found it to exist only where a copyright owner 'has impermissibly extended the copyright monopoly in a manner which constitutes an unreasonable restraint of trade.'"
> 
> 
> As to a specific ruling regarding the "exclusives" at issue, have some patience--it's in the hands of the government lawyers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you intended to stifle Vipfit's(or whoever's) efforts here; all you have accomplished is to give him some free legal advice.










All you have done is made an accusation. There has been no ruling by a Federal Judge. To assume that there will be one is a foolish mistake. Always best to deal with facts and not woulda, coulda, shoulda.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19086667
> 
> 
> no, nothing fishy at all, I'd actually order from him before the website. I had actually got him through a CL ad, and he just completed the site recently I suppose.
> 
> 
> I also inquire about deep sea, and does seem like he has it
> 
> 
> edit: sorry about the big pics...lol



hmm, I ordered Deep Sea, I report back how it works.


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> hmm, I ordered Deep Sea, I report back how it works.



I am interested in ordering from here to. Sure beats the prices on ebay. Please let us know when you get it and how it loooks. Or if it seems fishy and a scam.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added Dinosaurs Alive! and Wild Ocean both 3D IMAX movies to be released November 30, 2010


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19089625
> 
> 
> Added Dinosaurs Alive! and Wild Ocean both 3D IMAX movies to be released November 30, 2010



Very nice! Was Wild Ocean shot in 3-D?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19089791
> 
> 
> Very nice! Was Wild Ocean shot in 3-D?



Yep:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1206345/technical


----------



## chriss2d

Sweet, well it's starting to shape up. Has there been any word on Open Season? I haven't seen or heard anything about it, but I was under the impression it was coming out this year. Not a favorite of mine, but it's something hehe.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19089982
> 
> 
> Sweet, well it's starting to shape up. Has there been any word on Open Season? I haven't seen or heard anything about it, but I was under the impression it was coming out this year. Not a favorite of mine, but it's something hehe.



IMO - Sony will announce it when they announce the 3D BD upgrade for the PS3 next month.


----------



## vipfit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmcdon7230* /forum/post/19086881
> 
> 
> Fishy indeed. Interesting that VipFit's writing appears to be quite similar to that on the website. Check it out.
> 
> The website also issues this lame precaution:
> 
> *Please note these copies are for experimental uses only, and you should own the original movie.
> 
> 3D Blu-ray ISO will not be responsible for how you use the copies of the movies.



lol how do you basae on how I talk on this forum to be similar to a person's website. Forget I said anything, figured I'd help some people out with all this exlcusive BS



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19087938
> 
> 
> From the brief of the RIAA:
> 
> "Specifically, those courts that have recognized the [defense of copyright abuse] have found it to exist only where a copyright owner 'has impermissibly extended the copyright monopoly in a manner which constitutes an unreasonable restraint of trade.'"
> 
> 
> As to a specific ruling regarding the "exclusives" at issue, have some patience--it's in the hands of the government lawyers now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you intended to stifle Vipfit's(or whoever's) efforts here; all you have accomplished is to give him some free legal advice.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19088697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you have done is made an accusation. There has been no ruling by a Federal Judge. To assume that there will be one is a foolish mistake. Always best to deal with facts and not woulda, coulda, shoulda.



lol....i just made a post about it trying to help out fellow members, but thanks for the warnings. I'll be more careful just in case



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19088800
> 
> 
> hmm, I ordered Deep Sea, I report back how it works.



let us know how it turns out, when you get it



BTW can't wait to see those other Imax released. I saw the dinosaur on my direct tv and it was very nice. Had the prydactoryl(sp) flying out the screen and had my jaw dropped


----------



## sam54

I bit on the two Imax BD's. Cloudy with Meatballs is on Amazon so I don't see too much demand for that one. Paid a ridiculous price for Monster v Aliens on Ebay, but that was before I had any 3D BD's so I needed something to justify the BDT-350 I got while waiting for the 3D upgrade on the BDP-S570. Panasonic and Sony should at least give/sell their respective 3D holdbacks to purchasers of their 3D BD players.


----------



## Teremei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19089625
> 
> 
> Added Dinosaurs Alive! and Wild Ocean both 3D IMAX movies to be released November 30, 2010



Excellent! 2 more great 3D productions to look forward to this year. My future 3D bluray library just keeps growing and growing. I'm gonna start calling my home theater the "3D theater".


----------



## shayking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shayking* /forum/post/19079205
> 
> 
> sorry for the off topic...
> 
> I was told by a BM member that 2 movies are to be released on the next coming TUESDAY.
> 
> 
> i hope this is true
> 
> 
> i want clash or some type of a real movie



Well, online info states they have " IMAX Under the Sea 3D " for sale.


ill go in tonight and see what the other Movie is. (Future Shop dont always update each new movie online/web).


----------



## almostinsane

I'm sure that's the analglyph version.


----------



## vipfit

yup 100% it's the analglyph


----------



## shayking

yup you guys are correct,

i just called an they said nothing has been released today in BluRay 3D.









liars..hehe


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney Pushing ‘Toy Story 3’ Discs*

http://www.homemediamagazine.com/jus...-3-discs-20397 


Nothing about a 3D BD so I am pulling the title from the 3D BD release calander until I see a valid announcement.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Interesting article/blog about the bundling situation:

http://www.dvdtown.com/news/avatar-b...equipment/7659


----------



## chriss2d

I never realized that Christmas Carol was going to be $50. That's a ridiculous price and no doubt something that will really piss everyone off. Most people are only interested in one version to begin with, so forcing them to pay almost double for a version they don't even want is a brilliant idea. If 3-D survives it'll be in spite of the studios, not because of them. They're doing some stUUUUUpid things. You can always count on studio greed.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19101499
> 
> 
> I never realized that Christmas Carol was going to be $50. That's a ridiculous price and no doubt something that will really piss everyone off. Most people are only interested in one version to begin with, so forcing them to pay almost double for a version they don't even want is a brilliant idea. If 3-D survives it'll be in spite of the studios, not because of them. They're doing some stUUUUUpid things. You can always count on studio greed.



It's only $28 on Amazon.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19101527
> 
> 
> It's only $28 on Amazon.



Maybe they decided to lower the price. That article Lee posted said retailing for $50 which is ridonkulous. It could be just a fake "retail" price like everything else though. Doesn't matter...I'm glad to hear the price down to earth.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19101531
> 
> 
> Maybe they decided to lower the price. That article Lee posted said retailing for $50 which is ridonkulous. It could be just a fake "retail" price like everything else though. Doesn't matter...I'm glad to hear the price down to earth.



The MSRP is $49.99


Amazon is selling it for $28. Which BTW is $2.50 more than the BD only version:

http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Christ...2777701&sr=8-7 


Best Buy on the other hand . . . well just bend over and hand them your wallet


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19101539
> 
> 
> The MSRP is $49.99
> 
> 
> Amazon is selling it for $28. Which BTW is $2.50 more than the BD only version:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Disneys-Christ...2777701&sr=8-7
> 
> 
> Best Buy on the other hand . . . well just bend over and hand them your wallet



Well, that's still a problem then, since most folks still do their shopping in stores. They'll see that insane price and scoff it. 3-D will be blamed no doubt and it isn't helping.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19101657
> 
> 
> Well, that's still a problem then, since most folks still do their shopping in stores. They'll see that insane price and scoff it. 3-D will be blamed no doubt and it isn't helping.



3DTV is an early adopter series of products. EA's almost always put having the tech before the cost. The nonsense at Ebay with 3D BDs is proof of this.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*James Cameron talks Avatar's theatrical, Blu-ray Special Editions*



> Quote:
> This weekend Avatar comes back for more in theaters, packing an extra 8 and a half minutes and only available in 3D. According to director James Cameron, part of the reason is there are so many more 3D cinemas now than there were before, especially internationally. If you're still holding out for the (next) home release, expect even more footage with an extra 16 minutes added onto the original cut, which Cameron hopes will help hold fans over while they work on sequels that could take years to make. Oh, and the Blu-ray 3D release? The Hollywood Reporter says that's still on hold for 2011, while Cameron & Co. hold out for a larger installed base of 3D-ready displays.


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/08/25/ja...ecial-edition/


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19102388
> 
> 
> 3DTV is an early adopter series of products. EA's almost always put having the tech before the cost. The nonsense at Ebay with 3D BDs is proof of this.



I'm actually referring to the 2d buyers. They're being forced to buy both versions if they want a copy when it comes out and they'll be pissed if they have to pay almost double the usual rate because there's a 3-D version included. Know what I mean? It's potentially just another excuse for people to turn on 3-D.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19102479
> 
> 
> I'm actually referring to the 2d buyers. They're being forced to buy both versions if they want a copy when it comes out and they'll be pissed if they have to pay almost double the usual rate because there's a 3-D version included. Know what I mean? It's potentially just another excuse for people to turn on 3-D.



Disney said a while ago that they were going to raise the price of their releases but in turn use "value added" features to justify the price increase. Adding a DVD and a Digital Copy (and in the case of a 3D BD release - add the 2D copy) is what they are doing.


Sony on the other hand is just releasing a 3D BD for it's 3D title(s)


----------



## everyperson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19086324
> 
> 
> Looks to me that the site JUST went up as of the 20th, yet you already have one of the movies?
> 
> Fishy



Went to the site this morning. Her's what it says:


"Store closed down, and updates coming soon."


----------



## jmcdon7230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *everyperson* /forum/post/19103458
> 
> 
> Went to the site this morning. Her's what it says:
> 
> 
> "Store closed down, and updates coming soon."



So they not only pirated the DVD's but now they'll take the early adopters money and run. And that's after coming on here and touting the website to us. Sheeesh.


----------



## Joseph Clark

This should come as a surprise to no one. It was probably just a straightforward rip off, but if they thought they had a leg to stand on, they were crazy.


----------



## vipfit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmcdon7230* /forum/post/19103821
> 
> 
> So they not only pirated the DVD's but now they'll take the early adopters money and run. And that's after coming on here and touting the website to us. Sheeesh.



I saw that last night, and emailed Mr 3d, and he just said he couldn't keep up with the orders and needed to slow down to get more bd-r in's. Anywho he said all orders were going to be shipped today. If he doesn't, you guys can just dispute with paypal, but I received my discs fine.


----------



## richard plumb




> Quote:
> Oh, and the Blu-ray 3D release? The Hollywood Reporter says that's still on hold for 2011, while Cameron & Co. hold out for a larger installed base of 3D-ready displays.



I don't get this. For a tentpole 3D movie such as Avatar, why not release ASAP to encourage people to try out 3D in the home? Surely it has such pull that pretty much everyone that buys a 3DTV and bluray player will buy a copy, so there isn't any loss of sales by launching early, they just sell slowly but surely alongside 3DTV growth.


----------



## Paul S Penny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19104858
> 
> 
> I saw that last night, and emailed Mr 3d, and he just said he couldn't keep up with the orders and needed to slow down to get more bd-r in's. Anywho he said all orders were going to be shipped today. If he doesn't, you guys can just dispute with paypal, but I received my discs fine.



I just got an email with a tracking number, whatever that's worth. We'll see in a few days.


----------



## vipfit

yea that's so dumb, if they release it, there will definitely be an incentive push for folks to hop on the 3d train. By not giving us content will slow down 3d tv sales.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19105248
> 
> 
> yea that's so dumb, if they release it, there will definitely be an incentive push for folks to hop on the 3d train. By not giving us content will slow down 3d tv sales.



Panasonic must be thinking differently - that they will sell more 3DTVs when they give away a free copy of Avatar wih each purchase.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19105525
> 
> 
> Panasonic must be thinking differently - that they will sell more 3DTVs when they give away a free copy of Avatar wih each purchase.







Well there head Market people are idiots







.IMO....MO Content Mo tvs Sold ...What dont they get..I hate corprate people..Lamers







....


----------



## TonyDP

Cameron's and Panasonic's strategies on Avatar's release would seem to be at odds. If Cameron is waiting for a larger installed base that would suggest he's not planning on having any exclusive bundles involving Avatar. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.


----------



## phreaky_d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19104858
> 
> 
> I saw that last night, and emailed Mr 3d, and he just said he couldn't keep up with the orders and needed to slow down to get more bd-r in's. Anywho he said all orders were going to be shipped today. If he doesn't, you guys can just dispute with paypal, but I received my discs fine.



Good to hear that you received your discs!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paul S Penny* /forum/post/19105241
> 
> 
> I just got an email with a tracking number, whatever that's worth. We'll see in a few days.



That's also good to hear. But if it IS legit, then it's sad to see the store closed down...I was seriously thinking about buying some of those today when I discovered the store closed down. I'm getting the feeling I may never be able to get this content...


----------



## KUJayhawk20659




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19104858
> 
> 
> I saw that last night, and emailed Mr 3d, and he just said he couldn't keep up with the orders and needed to slow down to get more bd-r in's. Anywho he said all orders were going to be shipped today. If he doesn't, you guys can just dispute with paypal, but I received my discs fine.



You got yours fine from a CL ad. Then you "emailed Mr. 3D" and he told you the inside deal. Yep, still fishy


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KUJayhawk20659* /forum/post/19106835
> 
> 
> You got yours fine from a CL ad. Then you "emailed Mr. 3D" and he told you the inside deal. Yep, still fishy



Agreed. No offense, Vipfit.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19105917
> 
> 
> Cameron's and Panasonic's strategies on Avatar's release would seem to be at odds. If Cameron is waiting for a larger installed base that would suggest he's not planning on having any exclusive bundles involving Avatar. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.



I believe (??) he doesn't have any say in the matter on the video release. That is all Fox's decisions. Not like Speilberg. He may be the spokesman though.


----------



## sam54

Received the 2 disks today (Grand Canyon and Under the Sea), however there are severe ghosting issues with both, rendering them unwatchable. Don't know if the incompatibility is in the BD-R replay of the Sony S570 I have (the factory Cloudy w Meatballs and Monsters v Aliens, play perfectly). But until there's some update from Mr3D or Sony, I can't recommend the BD-R copies to anyone.


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sam54* /forum/post/19107635
> 
> 
> Received the 2 disks today (Grand Canyon and Under the Sea), however there are severe ghosting issues with both, rendering them unwatchable. Don't know if the incompatibility is in the BD-R replay of the Sony S570 I have (the factory Cloudy w Meatballs and Monsters v Aliens, play perfectly). But until there's some update from Mr3D or Sony, I can't recommend the BD-R copies to anyone.




Have you tried playing them in 2D? Any problems there?


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sam54* /forum/post/19107635
> 
> 
> Received the 2 disks today (Grand Canyon and Under the Sea), however there are severe ghosting issues with both, rendering them unwatchable. Don't know if the incompatibility is in the BD-R replay of the Sony S570 I have (the factory Cloudy w Meatballs and Monsters v Aliens, play perfectly). But until there's some update from Mr3D or Sony, I can't recommend the BD-R copies to anyone.



I should be getting my copies of IA3 and Coraline in the next day or so, i will report back if there is any issues as well. I have a samsung tv and bluray player.


----------



## eddy_winds

Mr3D = Printing money


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sam54* /forum/post/19107635
> 
> 
> Received the 2 disks today (Grand Canyon and Under the Sea), however there are severe ghosting issues with both, rendering them unwatchable. Don't know if the incompatibility is in the BD-R replay of the Sony S570 I have (the factory Cloudy w Meatballs and Monsters v Aliens, play perfectly). But until there's some update from Mr3D or Sony, I can't recommend the BD-R copies to anyone.



Received my copy of Under the Sea. Played it for a few minutes and it had artifacts on the screen. Ripped it and burned it to a BD-RE and it plays perfectly. There were also fingerprints on the disc so that could have been the issue but I've had really good luck with using BD-RE for playback.


----------



## vipfit

you guys got under the sea? or deep sea? if under the sea, I need that one...pm me










yea, make the disc is wiped and clean of fingerprints i would say if it had any


----------



## almostinsane

Err, Deep Sea, not under the sea.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3D Blu-ray Offers New Packaging Opportunities*

http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...tunities-20441


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19112068
> 
> *3D Blu-ray Offers New Packaging Opportunities*
> 
> http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...tunities-20441



Interesting. I like Sony's clear approach. They definitely need a way to distinguish these releases from past anaglyph films so there's no confusion. Clear works for me. I'd be happy to buy them loose in a paper bag if I could actually walk into a store and buy them right now.


----------



## joels1010

Just wanted to post that I got both movies from *********** and they both work great.


----------



## vipfit

cheers, good to see someone else report something good besides me, but you sound fishy too...lo,


----------



## NorthTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19114109
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post that I got both movies from *********** and they both work great.



Are you playing them on a different manufacturer's 3DTV and Player than the prior poster who had ghosting problems?


----------



## almostinsane

I'm not sure how someone would have ghosting problems as the discs are direct copies of the original. Everyone would have the same issues.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/19114558
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how someone would have ghosting problems as the discs are direct copies of the original. Everyone would have the same issues.



True. If all he did was copy the discs and burn them to BD-R, they should be bit accurate copies, and thus identical visually. The unpleasant part of his little business will begin with a sharp knocking sound at his door. He should be careful about getting his fingerprints all over the discs.


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthTV* /forum/post/19114526
> 
> 
> Are you playing them on a different manufacturer's 3DTV and Player than the prior poster who had ghosting problems?



Samsung 3d bluray player and samsung 63" 3d tv, 8000 series.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19114943
> 
> 
> Samsung 3d bluray player and samsung 63" 3d tv, 8000 series.



I have the same TV just use a Panny 350 BD player.


----------



## jmcdon7230

Looks like the site at http://****************/ has been hijacked. What does Mr 3D have to say about that, Vipfit?


----------



## almostinsane

It's not hijacked. The group of jackasses that have been posting the 3D ISO's were kicked off of a few forums so were forced to get their own site. If you read the posts you can see how disjointed they are.


You can still mail [email protected]**************** for the discs.


----------



## ffactoryxx

What is this 3dbluray iso website?


----------



## eddy_winds




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmcdon7230* /forum/post/19115248
> 
> 
> Looks like the site at http://****************/ has been hijacked. What does Mr 3D have to say about that, Vipfit?



mr3d says:

August 30, 2010 at 6:00 pm


you guys need to stop moving and making forums. I already have the server on order and will be up sometime soon this week. Please just be patient.


----------



## almostinsane

Yeah, now they want you to pay a monthly/yearly fee to access their site. They will get shut down real quick.

http://mpaa.org/contentprotection/report-piracy


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Report: Avatar 3D Blu-ray Exclusive for Panasonic in December; Sony Gets Alice*



> Quote:
> Confirming earlier reports (see Blu-ray.com, May 23), HollywoodinHidef.com has it from a "well-placed source" that a 3D Blu-ray release of Avatar will be released on December 1, but it will be exclusively available with the purchase of Panasonic 3D TVs and Blu-ray players. In turn, a 3D BD of Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland will be bundled with Sony 3D hardware.
> 
> 
> In February, Avatar director James Cameron had said to the Wall Street Journal that a 3D Blu-ray of the movie would come out in November (see Blu-ray.com, February 18). That was promptly denied by 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment with a note that said verbatim: "3D is in the conceptual stage and Avatar will not be out on 3D Blu-ray in November" (see Blu-ray.com, February 19).
> 
> 
> The exclusivity period hasn't been specified for either title, but is said to be "unusually long" for Avatar.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5071


----------



## Lee Stewart

Added two more CEM 3D BD exclusives:


AVATAR - [S3D]


ALICE IN WONDERLAND - [2D-3D]


----------



## DenisG









I'm going to hide in the corner and hide myself so no one can see me holding myself while crying.


----------



## PBSengineer

I wonder if you had a pirated copy and were caught if you could use the defense that $2500 was just way too much for a DVD?


----------



## Lee Stewart

A fly on the wall at a studio head meeting . . .



"We have been receiving a bunch of hate emails from people complaining about all these 3D BD exclusives."


"So? You not liking all the money the CEMs are throwing at us to get them?"


"No - it's just that 3D BD was looked upon as a cornerstone for the success of 3DTV in the home. There are now more exclusives than retail titles. Many think that 3DTV won't make it because of these exclusives."


"No big deal. If 3D fails we always have another format waiting in the wings."


"What's that?"


"4K"


----------



## vipfit




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19131787
> 
> 
> Added two more CEM 3D BD exclusives:
> 
> 
> AVATAR - [S3D]
> 
> 
> ALICE IN WONDERLAND - [2D-3D]


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19132434
> 
> A fly on the wall at a studio head meeting . . .
> 
> 
> 
> "We have been receiving a bunch of hate emails from people complaining about all these 3D BD exclusives."
> 
> 
> "So? You not liking all the money the CEMs are throwing at us to get them?"
> 
> 
> "No - it's just that 3D BD was looked upon as a cornerstone for the success of 3DTV in the home. There are now more exclusives than retail titles. Many think that 3DTV won't make it because of these exclusives."
> 
> 
> "No big deal. If 3D fails we always have another format waiting in the wings."
> 
> 
> "What's that?"
> 
> 
> "4K"



I care about 3D more than 4K. I will only upgrade to a 4K system in 3-6 years and only if 1080p 3D is before that and my 4K system supports 3D at 4K.


----------



## pmalter0

Don't







; I'm keeping the FTC antitrust division updated, as Lee keeps us updated


----------



## advocate2

_..... a 3D Blu-ray release of Avatar will be released on December 1, but it will be exclusively available with the purchase of Panasonic 3D TVs and Blu-ray players_



Well, if someone like me went ahead and purchased the Pani 350 early, registered it on the Pani site, and asked for the Avatar release, any guess on the response I might expect from Pani?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19132890
> 
> _..... a 3D Blu-ray release of Avatar will be released on December 1, but it will be exclusively available with the purchase of Panasonic 3D TVs and Blu-ray players_
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if someone like me went ahead and purchased the Pani 350 early, registered it on the Pani site, and asked for the Avatar release, any guess on the response I might expect from Pani?



1. No response at all. They are famous for that. I speak from experience.










2. A suggestion that you buy another 3D BD player or 3DTV if you want AVATAR that bad.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Panasonic Gets ‘Avatar' 3D Blu-ray Disc*



> Quote:
> New York - Panasonic will be the exclusive launch partner of 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment for the 3D Blu-ray Disc release of the blockbuster smash "Avatar" in early December, Panasonic marketing executives said Thursday.
> 
> 
> At launch, running through an undisclosed period of time, the disc will only be available to consumers who purchase a Panasonic 3D Viera plasma TV. The promotional offer will likely take the form of a variety of bundles onto the purchase of Viera 3D TVs and related equipment, although exact details are still to be announced, the company said.





> Quote:
> In that light, Carlson said Panasonic is looking to "do the right thing" for its early-adopter customers by working on a plan to make the "Avatar" 3D Blu-ray Disc available to customers who have already purchased a Panasonic 3D Viera TV. Details are still being worked out, he added.
> 
> 
> He also could not say if Panasonic would make the disc available as a promotional incentive for the purchase of only a Panasonic Blu-ray player or Blu-ray home-theater system.


 http://www.twice.com/article/456651-...u_ray_Disc.php


----------



## advocate2

According to this link reporting on a Sony press conference MIB 3D will be out by Christmas!!!!!!


Sign me up for this one.

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/3533...-ready-october


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19144126
> 
> 
> According to this link reporting on a Sony press conference MIB 3D will be out by Christmas!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sign me up for this one.
> 
> http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/3533...-ready-october



Mostly PS3 3D talk, I read right over the movies so fast I missed it and had to read it again.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney, Sony Partner for Blu-ray 3D Marketing Efforts*



> Quote:
> Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment and Sony Electronics Sept. 7 said they are partnering for consumer and retail education, promotion and marketing support of in-home 3D devices and content, including box office hit Alice in Wonderland, which will be released on 3D Blu-ray Disc this fall.
> 
> 
> Disney is no stranger to pushing retail initiatives, including starting the DVD/Blu-ray combo pack in 2008 and mandatory digital copy with all BD releases.
> 
> 
> In addition to advertising and retail initiatives, Disney will bundle the film (or separate animated 3D option Bolt) with 10 different Sony 3D Bravia high-definition televisions during the holiday retail season.
> 
> 
> No street date and retail price point for the Alice 3D Blu-ray released was disclosed.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...-efforts-20524


----------



## richard plumb

never mind Alice in Wonderland, get TS3 out in 3D.


I hope panasonic bundle Avatar with a glasses starter pack, like samsung. Then at least its an option for some people to buy it and resell the glasses on. If its only bundled with TVs then the number out there will be tiny and prices will be insane on ebay


----------



## Nanite

'Bolt' enters as Sony exclusive too











> Quote:
> A Disney spokesman said under this exclusive deal, the "Alice in Wonderland" and "Bolt" 3D Blu-ray discs will be available only with the purchase of a Sony product, at least for now.


 http://www.variety.com/article/VR111...64&ref=ra&cs=1


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard plumb* /forum/post/19160112
> 
> 
> never mind Alice in Wonderland, get TS3 out in 3D.
> 
> 
> I hope panasonic bundle Avatar with a glasses starter pack, like samsung. Then at least its an option for some people to buy it and resell the glasses on. If its only bundled with TVs then the number out there will be tiny and prices will be insane on ebay


*At launch, running through an undisclosed period of time, the disc will only be available to consumers who purchase a Panasonic 3D Viera plasma TV.*


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Disney makes Alice in Wonderland, Bolt Blu-ray 3D discs Sony exclusives this winter*

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/08/di...iscs-sony-exc/


----------



## richard plumb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19160946
> 
> *At launch, running through an undisclosed period of time, the disc will only be available to consumers who purchase a Panasonic 3D Viera plasma TV.*



doh.


I already have a Sony TV and bluray player and glasses, thanks to a previous promotion of theirs. Do I get mailed a free bolt bluray? No of course not.


Thats whats most stupid about these deals. They screw their own early adopters. Maybe they could email everyone that registered a Sony TV before the new promos start, and offer to sell them the exclusives?


----------



## joels1010

These studios are just begging me to obtain these movies in ways in which i shouldnt.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *richard plumb* /forum/post/19161055
> 
> 
> doh.
> 
> 
> I already have a Sony TV and bluray player and glasses, thanks to a previous promotion of theirs. Do I get mailed a free bolt bluray? No of course not.
> 
> 
> Thats whats most stupid about these deals. They screw their own early adopters. Maybe they could email everyone that registered a Sony TV before the new promos start, and offer to sell them the exclusives?



That's the mind-boggling part of all this for me. Not only are these manufacturers hurting 3D adoption as a whole by doing stuff like this, but they're also alienating their own customers who already bought the hardware and have hardly any content to show for it. Both Panasonic and Samsung have struck similar deals and early adopters of their product are left hanging. I was expecting content to come out at a trickle for a while but all this is very frustrating.



As an aside, I'm kind of surprised that there hasn't been a single peep about a stateside 3D release for Clash of the Titans (general or exclusive). Based on some reviews out there it looks like WB cleaned up some of the 3D effects and the whole presentation appears to be more polished than what was shown at the theater. Given the dearth of content and the fact that a reasonably good master is already out there I'm surprised WB or some other studio isn't testing the 3D waters by announcing a release for this one here.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Samsung bags rights to Shrek 3D Blu-rays*



> Quote:
> Continuing the trend that sees manufacturers draw contracts with film studios to distribute their films, Samsung have gained exclusive rights to the full Shrek 3D Blu-ray series.
> 
> 
> The deal includes the rights to all four Shrek movies, including the release of the latest film, Shrek Forever After, when it comes out.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## joels1010




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19171487
> 
> *Samsung bags rights to Shrek 3D Blu-rays*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59



I think samsung is going to add these to the new 3d app on the tv, it sucks we are going to have to do a pay-per-view to watch these but i guess something is better than nothing. Of course they might be nice and offer us the chance to buy them.


----------



## GlendaleHDTV

Engadget is speculating that Toy Story 3 may be coming out in 3D - non-exclusive - in December based on a mysterious "December 10" release date on Amazon (the initial Toy Story 3 release is in early November). http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/11/to...10-could-it-b/ 


Doing a quick search on Amazon, I did find a 4 Disc Toy Story 3 package with a release date of December 19. http://www.amazon.com/Toy-Story-Blu-...4294993&sr=1-4 The regular release is a 4 disc pack as well, so not sure what to make of this, but at least its a reason to hope I guess.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19179185
> 
> 
> Engadget is speculating that Toy Story 3 may be coming out in 3D - non-exclusive - in December based on a mysterious "December 10" release date on Amazon (the initial Toy Story 3 release is in early November). http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/11/to...10-could-it-b/
> 
> 
> Doing a quick search on Amazon, I did find a 4 Disc Toy Story 3 package with a release date of December 19. http://www.amazon.com/Toy-Story-Blu-...4294993&sr=1-4 The regular release is a 4 disc pack as well, so not sure what to make of this, but at least its a reason to hope I guess.



Disney's 3D BD release of A Christmas Carol is $49.99 (MSRP) and includes 4 discs:


3D BD

BD

DVD

Digital Copy


So with the 4 disc $45.99 MSRP BD SE of TS3, if they were releasing a 3D BD version, wouldn't it be 5 discs and MSRP for $49.99? To match the release of A Christmas Carol?


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joels1010* /forum/post/19171537
> 
> 
> I think samsung is going to add these to the new 3d app on the tv, it sucks we are going to have to do a pay-per-view to watch these but i guess something is better than nothing. Of course they might be nice and offer us the chance to buy them.



I would be fine with pay per view. I'm the odd man out when it comes to 3D. I wanted the TV and the 3D feature was something that came with the display. 3D interests me but I won't pay $50 for a cartoon. I don't think I'm willing to pay that for most movies. When they put a high price tag on the movie I bet the argument would be based on getting 4 or 5 discs. If I want a 3D movie they can keep the other 10 cents worth of plastic and sell me 1 disc.


I'm curious how many people have the display and either can't get or don't have a minimum bandwidth of 2.3Mbps for the HD feed. I pay for a 6M pipe and get about 4.8M if no one else in the house is using a computer. My best speed test barely meets the min requirement for the HDX feed.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Paramount announced today the home video release (3 versions) of THE LAST AIRBENDER


DVD

BD

BD Combo pack = BD, DVD and Digital Copy.


No 3D BD was announced.


----------



## khee mao




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19132899
> 
> 
> 1. No response at all. They are famous for that. I speak from experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A suggestion that you buy another 3D BD player or 3DTV if you want AVATAR that bad.




is it gonna be sold with players only or 'tv + player'? while it'd be crazy, I'd entertain the thought of picking up a new player if it came with Avatar. not crazy enough to buy a new tv for it though.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/19197698
> 
> 
> is it gonna be sold with players only or 'tv + player'? while it'd be crazy, I'd entertain the thought of picking up a new player if it came with Avatar. not crazy enough to buy a new tv for it though.



Panasonic has not made a formal announcement yet. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## GlendaleHDTV

Includes Clash of the Titans and Polar Express. November 16th release date.

Link


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19198866
> 
> 
> Includes Clash of the Titans and Polar Express. November 16th release date.
> 
> Link



Hopefully this will get the ball rolling for all the other studios to follow suit.


----------



## NorthJersey

Polar Express 3d is the only one on that list that interests me, maybe I'll pick it up when Christmas Carol 3d is out for some good 3d on Xmas Eve


----------



## Steve P.

Add Sony's OPEN SEASON to the Nov 16th list.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19198866
> 
> 
> Includes Clash of the Titans and Polar Express. November 16th release date.
> 
> Link










Thanks - add the six films and removed 3 from the exclusive only list


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19199757
> 
> 
> Add Sony's OPEN SEASON to the Nov 16th list.












*Monster House and Open Season Come to Blu-ray 3D*

http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Mo...u-ray-3D.shtml


----------



## vipfit

monster house is already 3d blu-ray


----------



## Lee Stewart

According to Amazon.com, there are two additional 3D BD titles to be released on 11/16:

*Magic Borneo 3D [Blu-ray]*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J2QU3W/...1970_pe_vfe_d1 

*Magic Costa Rica 3D [Blu-ray]*

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J2QTYM/...1970_pe_vfe_d2 


I have not seen a formal announcement on them so I will hold off adding them to the schedule.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Step Up 3: 3D Edition [Blu-ray]*


This title will be released on November 29, 2010

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ag=3dmovies-21


----------



## jrg478

Save your money and mark your calanders cause on november 16 there will be lots of 3d content for everyone

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/releasedates.html


----------



## boylan13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *khee mao* /forum/post/19197698
> 
> 
> is it gonna be sold with players only or 'tv + player'? while it'd be crazy, I'd entertain the thought of picking up a new player if it came with Avatar. not crazy enough to buy a new tv for it though.



Then I would hold off on buying a player until the first week of December if I were you, and I would look closely at the Panasonic DMP-BDT100 at that time.


-CB


----------



## DenisG

and a few more November 30. Damn this is going to be an expensive month.


----------



## chriss2d

A few on Nov. 2nd too. It's the official 3-D month.


----------



## jrg478

Yes it is ^^^^


----------



## mr stroke

Nice to see a bunch of releases coming out over the next couple of months



Still crossing fingers for for seperate releases of How to Train your Dragon and Avatar(no chance







)



at least there is a steady stream over the Holiday


----------



## Wellywell

Can't wait!!!


----------



## ChldsPlay

I for one am not spending a dime on 3D blu-ray until a decent movie comes out (I was hoping How to Train Your Dragon would be my first, but Samsung is screwing their customers). Nothing out now, or in the near future interests me at all (and that includes Avatar since my edited version is way better anyway).


----------



## eriaur

*New Samsung 3D Starter Kit with IMAX 3D Triple Feature and How to Train Your Dragon*


A new 3D Starter Kit (model number SSG-P2100X/ZA) is now available, which contains an IMAX 3D Triple Feature (comprised of Galapagos, Into the Deep and Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs), and a mail-in coupon for a free copy of the 3D Blu-ray movie How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## eriaur

*Samsung 3D Starter Kit Now with How to Train Your Dragon 3D Blu-ray (Update)*

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5153


----------



## peter0328

Is the IMAX Triple Feature disc a demo containing clips from all 3 or does it contain the full movies?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19200853
> 
> 
> According to Amazon.com, there are two additional 3D BD titles to be released on 11/16:
> 
> *Magic Borneo 3D [Blu-ray]*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J2QU3W/...1970_pe_vfe_d1
> 
> *Magic Costa Rica 3D [Blu-ray]*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003J2QTYM/...1970_pe_vfe_d2
> 
> 
> I have not seen a formal announcement on them so I will hold off adding them to the schedule.


*Two more titles for Nov. 16th:*



> Quote:
> Magic Borneo 3D (Cascade, Nov. 16)
> 
> This 3D Blu-ray documentary comes from German independent distributor Cascade Medien.
> 
> 
> Magic Costa Rica 3D (Cascade, Nov. 16)
> 
> German independent distributor Cascade Medien plans on releasing this and Magic Borneo 3D in November.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...imension-20635 


These are USA releases.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19210629
> 
> 
> Is the IMAX Triple Feature disc a demo containing clips from all 3 or does it contain the full movies?



It contains all three full films. I watched them today. Awesome stuff! They are pretty short though, with Into the Deep coming in at a whopping 32 minutes. Still an awesome disc.


----------



## eriaur

*My Bloody Valentine 3D Blu-ray exclusively at Best Buy October 5th*

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5165 

*Alice in Wonderland 3D Blu-ray with Sony Starter Kit now, separately in December*

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5164 


This exclusivity deal with Sony 3D equipment ends after 60 days. Then, on December 7, Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment will release the Alice 3D BD for general availability.


----------



## line62

I ssen a comercial on the cartoon network sat afternoon. Ice age 3D BLu ray coming out Tuesday. Now we know where to watch for 3D releases .


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *line62* /forum/post/19216044
> 
> 
> I ssen a comercial on the cartoon network sat afternoon. Ice age 3D BLu ray coming out Tuesday. Now we know where to watch for 3D releases .



Sure - if you want an Anaglyph 3D DVD









http://www.amazon.com/Ice-Age-3-Dawn...4977119&sr=1-6


----------



## line62

Oops.


----------



## White_Worm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19216075
> 
> 
> Sure - if you want an Anaglyph 3D DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ice-Age-3-Dawn...4977119&sr=1-6



BOOOOO!


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19216075
> 
> 
> Sure - if you want an Anaglyph 3D DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ice-Age-3-Dawn...4977119&sr=1-6



with Green & Red $0.50 glasses.............., ick...........










Even converted 2D to 3D, ick.......................


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Darth Yoda* /forum/post/19217106
> 
> 
> Can't wait



I like your handle--I never contemplated if Yoda turned to the dark side...


----------



## browerjs

Lee, it would be useful if you could put Amazon links on the first post for each of the released/to-be-released 3D blu rays.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *browerjs* /forum/post/19218203
> 
> 
> Lee, it would be useful if you could put Amazon links on the first post for each of the released/to-be-released 3D blu rays.



Pass. People can look them up themselves. AVS shouldn't be a portal for Amazon.com


----------



## mr stroke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19212546
> 
> *My Bloody Valentine 3D Blu-ray exclusively at Best Buy October 5th*
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5165
> 
> *Alice in Wonderland 3D Blu-ray with Sony Starter Kit now, separately in December*
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5164
> 
> 
> This exclusivity deal with Sony 3D equipment ends after 60 days. Then, on December 7, Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment will release the Alice 3D BD for general availability.



Nice to see both getting retail releases


odd about Bloody though, considering Best Buy is cutting back on retail disc space this holiday


----------



## icerat4

whats with people here.If the release say 3d blu-ray that is not the same as 3d bluray ...what do you guys not get ..Its a scam to sell you a plan old BLU-RAY CD Which by the way dosent give you true 3d bluray cd effects..Omg what gives with these people that dont get the differnce of CDs


----------



## icerat4

If this is what your referring to ..This is CRAP


http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/My-Blo...-Blu-ray/4379/ 





THIS VERSION Is Total crap..If i saw this movie as a 3d tv sale ..I WOULD NOT HAVE A 3D TV PURCHASE ..This movie in 3d BLU-RAY is crap ..Not 3d bluray which is a big differnce..PLease read the cd box when makin a purchase for real 3d bluray movies..There is BLU-RAY WHICH IS EVERYTHING out there.And bluray which makes a huge differnce


----------



## Korbin

I think people were discussing the version that is being released Oct 5th of My Bloody Valentine which is in the true 3d format.


----------



## Aaronp88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19219858
> 
> 
> whats with people here.If the release say 3d blu-ray that is not the same as 3d bluray ...what do you guys not get ..Its a scam to sell you a plan old BLU-RAY CD Which by the way dosent give you true 3d bluray cd effects..Omg what gives with these people that dont get the differnce of CDs





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19219886
> 
> 
> If this is what your referring to ..This is CRAP
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/My-Blo...-Blu-ray/4379/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS VERSION Is Total crap..If i saw this movie as a 3d tv sale ..I WOULD NOT HAVE A 3D TV PURCHASE ..This movie in 3d BLU-RAY is crap ..Not 3d bluray which is a big differnce..PLease read the cd box when makin a purchase for real 3d bluray movies..There is BLU-RAY WHICH IS EVERYTHING out there.And bluray which makes a huge differnce




You're saying that retailers differentiate between anaglyph and new 3d by using the terms blu-ray and bluray?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaronp88* /forum/post/19219998
> 
> 
> You're saying that retailers differentiate between anaglyph and new 3d by using the terms blu-ray and bluray?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Korbin* /forum/post/19219973
> 
> 
> I think people were discussing the version that is being released Oct 5th of My Bloody Valentine which is in the true 3d format.




No it is not ..Show me where ..WHERE Does it say 3d bluray like the other true 3d bluray movies...Do u see it on this list...Your info is wrong ,,Here is the list..



http://www.3dmovielist.com/3ddvds.html#openseason 







Those of who know what a real 3d bluray or bluray 3d cd art work looks like know what i am talking about ..Above is a recommened 3d release sight


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lee stewart* /forum/post/19218715
> 
> 
> pass. People can look them up themselves. Avs shouldn't be a portal for amazon.com











:d:d:d:d


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19220120
> 
> 
> No it is not ..Show me where ..WHERE Does it say 3d bluray like the other true 3d bluray movies...Do u see it on this list...Your info is wrong ,,Here is the list..
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmovielist.com/3ddvds.html#openseason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of who know what a real 3d bluray or bluray 3d cd art work looks like know what i am talking about ..Above is a recommened 3d release sight



Dude, that list is not even up to date. Amazon has moved the release date of Wild Ocean, Grand Canyon and Dinosaurs Alive up to 11-2-10. That list still shows 11-30-10. The six announced titles from WB are not on there as well or still showing as exclusives. Alice in Wonderland is also missing. So My Bloody Valentine may very well be a true Blu ray 3D release.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19219886
> 
> 
> If this is what your referring to ..This is CRAP
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/My-Blo...-Blu-ray/4379/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS VERSION Is Total crap..If i saw this movie as a 3d tv sale ..I WOULD NOT HAVE A 3D TV PURCHASE ..This movie in 3d BLU-RAY is crap ..Not 3d bluray which is a big differnce..PLease read the cd box when makin a purchase for real 3d bluray movies..There is BLU-RAY WHICH IS EVERYTHING out there.And bluray which makes a huge differnce



Amazon list the movies as Blu-ray 3D and the crappy ones as 3D (Blu-ray) or 3-D (Blu-ray). So the Blu-ray and Bluray argument does not work.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...rds=3d+blu+ray 


Even the logo has the hyphen in it.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/01/06/bl...logo-unveiled/


----------



## Korbin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not ..Show me where ..WHERE Does it say 3d bluray like the other true 3d bluray movies...Do u see it on this list...Your info is wrong ,,Here is the list..
> 
> http://www.3dmovielist.com/3ddvds.html#openseason
> 
> 
> Those of who know what a real 3d bluray or bluray 3d cd art work looks like know what i am talking about ..Above is a recommened 3d release sight



So that list is the end all of all 3d information eh? My Bloody Valentine has already been released on blu-ray. So why would they announce another release in October? I don't know anything for sure but I do know what a real 3d bluray looks like as I own a few of them. Take a deep breath and don't jump all over people.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Korbin* /forum/post/19220221
> 
> 
> So that list is the end all of all 3d information eh? My Bloody Valentine has already been released on blu-ray. So why would they announce another release in October? I don't know anything for sure but I do know what a real 3d bluray looks like as I own a few of them. Take a deep breath and don't jump all over people.



The previous BD release was Anaglyph 3D. The new October 5th release should be "True/Full Color Stereoscopic" 3D = 3D BD.


Just like the previous BD release of Polar Express was Anaglyph 3D, the new one is "true" 3D BD.


There have been 6 or 7 BD releases in Anaglyph 3D. they work on any HDTV using a legacy BD player. The new ones only work on a 3DTV and require a 3D BD player..


----------



## Aaronp88

Ps3 update is live!


----------



## advocate2

Thanks for the heads up. Downloading now.


----------



## RxpSGR

Firmware update on PS3 worked like a charm. Watch Coraline in 3D with no problems. Subtitles displayed slightly in front of of the movie. Now I am ready to watch more. Waiting til Nov for more movies...


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Korbin* /forum/post/19220221
> 
> 
> Take a deep breath and don't jump all over people.






Sorry didnt mean to sound like a jerk..But there is alot of confusion out there .On whats what ..Thats all..Once again sorry ..







Good to see more stuff coming out thats for sure...


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Aaronp88* /forum/post/19220374
> 
> 
> Ps3 update is live!



Yes we know, there is enough threads about it already.


----------



## sam54

Well with the exception of WB, there will probably be more pirated copies sold of the afforementioned 3D blu-rays than the number of copies given away with exclusive bundles. Arrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhh!

Backwards thinking at it's finest!


----------



## GlendaleHDTV

Link:

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/09/22/de...r-december-14/


----------



## vipfit

already preordered


----------



## Illogical_Mind

Netflix Customer service told me they will be renting blu-ray 3d movies soon. She didnt have a date for me tho...


----------



## vipfit

awesome, will get netflix again when they do


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vipfit* /forum/post/19245428
> 
> 
> awesome, will get netflix again when they do



Ditto.


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Illogical_Mind* /forum/post/19244664
> 
> 
> Netflix Customer service told me they will be renting blu-ray 3d movies soon. She didnt have a date for me tho...



Cool! I currently have Netflix. Love the online streaming flicks. Have it hooked up to my projector via my internet bluray 3D player. I'll be sure to keep everyone posted on the 3D bluray rentals.


Yesterday I received a promo 3D bluray disc from Sony. It has a series of 3D movie trailers. On it is Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland" in 3D. WOW!









This movie is going to rock once it's released in 3D this December. Looks amazing in 3D.


----------



## Korbin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yesterday I received a promo 3D bluray disc from Sony. It has a series of 3D movie trailers. On it is Tim Burton's "Alice in Wonderland" in 3D. WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This movie is going to rock once it's released in 3D this December. Looks amazing in 3D.



I received that over the weekend as well and must concur that the Alice in Wonderland promo looked amazing. Can't wait to purchase that.


----------



## curtishd

I see Alice in wonderland 3D on eBay for crazy high bids and in hand but they come in a Sony 3D kit. In dec will it be in the kit or out to buy just the movie?


----------



## Korbin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I see Alice in wonderland 3D on eBay for crazy high bids and in hand but they come in a Sony 3D kit. In dec will it be in the kit or out to buy just the movie?



In December you can buy it as a standalone 3d Blu-Ray


----------



## jtmcalpin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Illogical_Mind* /forum/post/19244664
> 
> 
> Netflix Customer service told me they will be renting blu-ray 3d movies soon. She didnt have a date for me tho...



This is great news! I started a thread about this and most people were giving all sorts of reasons why they wont do it.


Hopefully this starts soon as more 3d blurays become available.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *curtishd* /forum/post/19249023
> 
> 
> I see Alice in wonderland 3D on eBay for crazy high bids and in hand but they come in a Sony 3D kit.



Bolt is right up there now also.


----------



## icerat4

Hey ,I have a question about the release dates..Seem like alot of movies are coming out..Great ,,But also seems there not being sold in the good old usa ..Germany france etc...Or am i wrong all these new 3d movies coming out ARE TO BE REASLED In the usa the same dates as that have been shown ....Great new movies content etc..But WTF YA gota order out of the states to get them..Come on..Can we just get a list of new stuff avaiable in the Good old USA...TY Have a great day..


----------



## Lee Stewart

The release of the 3D BD MY BLOODY VALENTINE on October 5th is a Best Buy exclusive and is suppode to sell for $17.99 with the old 3D Anaglyph BD to sell for $9.99


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19253844
> 
> 
> The release of the 3D BD MY BLOODY VALENTINE on October 5th is a Best Buy exclusive





OMG another EXCLUSIVE What a f in joke O mg really an exclusive geez were blessed ..I just love the sales ******** FROM THESE COMPANYS..Not all are idiots..what a sales ploy play on people ******** way on words with Customers..F in bullcrap ...







Nuff said


----------



## Frank D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19253844
> 
> 
> The release of the 3D BD MY BLOODY VALENTINE on October 5th is a Best Buy exclusive and is suppode to sell for $17.99 with the old 3D Anaglyph BD to sell for $9.99



Was that movie any good?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19254005
> 
> 
> OMG another EXCLUSIVE What a f in joke O mg really an exclusive geez were blessed ..I just love the sales ******** FROM THESE COMPANYS..Not all are idiots..what a sales ploy play on people ******** way on words with Customers..F in bullcrap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said



LMAO!










What is wrong with a RETAIL exclusive?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/19254093
> 
> 
> Was that movie any good?



No idea - horror is not my genre.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19254274
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with a RETAIL exclusive?



Nothing..it's a step in the right direction. Some folks are a bit uptight about the word exclusive these days though hehe.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19253844
> 
> 
> The release of the 3D BD MY BLOODY VALENTINE on October 5th is a Best Buy exclusive and is suppode to sell for $17.99 with the old 3D Anaglyph BD to sell for $9.99



I have just been informed that the BB ad is out for October 5 and it is showing $34.99 for this 3D. My information came from:



> Quote:
> Best Buy Co. will offer exclusively the full high-definition release of My Bloody Valentine 3D on Blu-ray Disc, when the horror film is re-released Oct. 5 for $17.99, according to a store clerk.
> 
> 
> The 2009 Lionsgate film was released on DVD originally in anaglyph 3D format, which included a pair of paper glasses and didn't require a 3DTV or 3D Blu-ray player. Best Buy is selling those titles for $9.99 each.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...-blu-ray-20655


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frank D* /forum/post/19254093
> 
> 
> Was that movie any good?



It was extremely average. A fairly typical slasher film with a few good moments IMO. I could tell by watching that there's some nice (in a Friday the 13th part 3 sort of way) 3-D shots.


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19254310
> 
> 
> I have just been informed that the BB ad is out for October 5 and it is showing $34.99 for this 3D. My information came from:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...-blu-ray-20655



That sounds about right. That first price seemed way too low for a BB release.


----------



## cybereality

I thought My Bloody Valentine was alright for what it was. I mean, you know you are getting into a cheesy slasher flick. But there was tons of gore, some nudity, cheap in-your-face 3d gags, and basically what you expect. Was the movie good? No, it was bad as hell but its still fun.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19254317
> 
> 
> That sounds about right. That first price seemed way too low for a BB release.



Since it doesn't cost a penny more to manufacture than the anaglyph version, 350% markup sounds about right.


----------



## cybereality




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19255380
> 
> 
> Since it doesn't cost a penny more to manufacture than the anaglyph version, 350% markup sounds about right.



Actually, wouldn't the anaglyph version cost *more* since they have to include the glasses?


----------



## GlendaleHDTV

Phantom Menace in 3D scheduled to hit theatres in 2012.

Star Wars 3D


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cybereality* /forum/post/19260220
> 
> 
> Actually, wouldn't the anaglyph version cost *more* since they have to include the glasses?



That makes sense.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19261726
> 
> 
> Phantom Menace in 3D scheduled to hit theatres in 2012.
> 
> Star Wars 3D



Great!! I hope I'm still alive when it makes it to 3DBD!


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19262088
> 
> 
> Great!! I hope I'm still alive when it makes it to 3DBD!



thats what i was saying WTF And halloween 15 in br3d 2023


----------



## damnsam77

I understand there is a list on the first page of this sticky thread, but there may be a couple of missing titles here and there, so here is my compiled list. We could have as many as 40-50 3D Bluray titles by next Spring when all the current exclusivities run out and more 3D titles are released.


So this 3D list goes out to all the 3D naysayers. I think having that many good 3D titles in under a year's time is ain't too shabby








A Christmas Carol (11/08/10)
Alice in Wonderland (??? 12/07/10 - exclusive)
Alps: Climb of your life (11/22/10)
Avatar 3D (??? 12/10/01 - exclusive)
Beowulf (??? TBA - no idea when)
Bolt 3D (??? TBA - exclusive)
Cats and Dogs: Revenge of Kitty Galore (11/16/10)
Clash of the Titans (11/16/2010)
Coraline (??? 06/01/10 - exclusive)
Deep Sea 3D (11/16/10)
Despicable Me (12/14/10)
Final Destination 3D (??? TBA - no idea when)
Galapagos (??? 10/15/10 - exclusive)
Grand Canyon Adventures: River At Risk (10/11/10)
Greece: Secrets of the Past (02/14/10)
How to Train Your Dragon (??? 10/15/10 - exclusive)
Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs (??? 06/01/10 - exclusive)
Into the Deep (??? 10/15/10 - exclusive)
Jackass 3D (??? TBA - in theaters)
Journey Into Amazing Cave (02/07/11)
Journey to the Center of the Earth (??? TBA - no idea when)
Monster House (11/22/10)
Monsters vs Aliens (??? 03/16/10 - exclusivity soon to expire)
My Bloody Valentine 3D (10/05/10)
Open Season (11/22/10)
Pirahnas 3D (??? TBA - in theaters)
Ride Around the World (01/10/11)
SAW 3D (??? TBA - in theaters)
Shrek Collection 3D (??? TBA - no idea when)
Step Up 3D (??? TBA - in theaters)
The Polar Express (11/16/10)
Toy Story 3D (??? TBA - no idea when)
Under The Sea 3D (11/16/10)
Volcanoes of the Deep Sea (12/06/10)
Wild Ocean (11/08/10)


----------



## Lee Stewart

Are these the titles you are referring to?

*Ride Around the World (01/10/11)*

*Alps: Climb of your life (11/22/10)*


Has there been an official release announced for these in the USA yet? Which company is releasing them?


The OP only lists retail available announced titles and CEM exclusives. No TBA's


If any info I provided in the OP needs to be changed, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## NSX1992

Monster House was available in September. Step UP 3D is on preorder list at Wallmart for 12-21-10 as on original list.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/19288213
> 
> 
> Monster House was available in September. Step UP 3D is on preorder list at Wallmart for 12-21-10 as on original list.



On the list (OP). Thanks


----------



## Motta187

so how to train your dragon in blue ray will not be in stores?! why do they do this to us man I been waiting to finally see this movie and now I wont be able to


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D Bluliever* /forum/post/18872097
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the flyer in the Germany package - a bit rushed - it gives the false impression that other 2D films like the Alps and Hurricane on the Bayou will be released in 3D - I will not convert anything to 3D. Only the films listed above are 3D films, and only those films will be released in 3D BD.



These are not 3D :


- Volcanoes Of The Deep Sea (2D & 3D) 

- Ride Around The World (2D & 3D) 

- Journey Into Amazing Caves (2D & 3D) 

- Greece: Secrets Of The Past (2D & 3D) 

- The Alps: Climb Of Your Life (2D & 3D) 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19288166
> 
> 
> Are these the titles you are referring to?
> 
> *Ride Around the World (01/10/11)*
> 
> *Alps: Climb of your life (11/22/10)*
> 
> 
> Has there been an official release announced for these in the USA yet? Which company is releasing them?


 http://www.bigdvd.com/index.php?id=3 (Ryan Mullins)


----------



## eriaur

 Image Announces Trio of IMAX 3D Blu-ray Titles (December 7)
Attachment 187723 Attachment 187724 Attachment 187725 


The Last Airbender 3D Blu-ray at Best Buy (November 16)


----------



## DenisG

The Dec7th should be November 2, 2010


----------



## Steve P.

These are not 3D :


- Volcanoes Of The Deep Sea (2D & 3D)

- Ride Around The World (2D & 3D)

- Journey Into Amazing Caves (2D & 3D)

- Greece: Secrets Of The Past (2D & 3D)

- The Alps: Climb Of Your Life (2D & 3D)



Amazon UK lists these as 2D and 3D releases as well, and each has a statement about the packages containing an active Blu-ray 3D disc which requires special equipment. Are we sure that the UK releases don't contain 3D conversions?


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19296263
> 
> Image Announces Trio of IMAX 3D Blu-ray Titles (December 7)
> Attachment 187723 Attachment 187724 Attachment 187725
> 
> 
> The Last Airbender 3D Blu-ray at Best Buy (November 16)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19296301
> 
> 
> The Dec7th should be November 2, 2010



Correct 11/02/10 per my pre-orders from Amazon, this AM.


----------



## eriaur

November 2 seems right



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3D Bluliever* /forum/post/19219542
> 
> 
> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> I am continuing to work away at bringing more 3D BD releases to market. We have three coming out on November 2 on an exclusive with Amazon.
> 
> 
> Grand Canyon Adventure
> 
> Wild Ocean
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive!
> 
> 
> The pricing has been kept the same as 2D and Amazon is offering a very attractive package deal of $55.47 for all three!
> 
> 
> I had hoped to have Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs out as well but that is locked up with Samsung as part of their starter kit until April 2011.
> 
> 
> All the releases in the USA will have French and Spanish in most cases.
> 
> 
> I have some others in the pipeline but I think we are going to wait until the New Year.
> 
> 
> We have worked very hard optimizing these films for home 3D, doing everything we can to reduce ghosting or cross talk without giving up on the 3D effect...as we have witnessed with some other releases.
> 
> 
> I hope this answers some questions out there.
> 
> 
> Best regards to all!
> 
> 
> Vivre la difference!
> 
> 
> Ryan


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19297557
> 
> 
> These are not 3D :
> 
> 
> - Volcanoes Of The Deep Sea (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Ride Around The World (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Journey Into Amazing Caves (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Greece: Secrets Of The Past (2D & 3D)
> 
> - The Alps: Climb Of Your Life (2D & 3D)
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK lists these as 2D and 3D releases as well, and each has a statement about the packages containing an active Blu-ray 3D disc which requires special equipment. Are we sure that the UK releases don't contain 3D conversions?



Yes, Ryan Mullins (3D Bluliever quoted above) is the producer for the releases of those films. And "they will not convert anything to 3D."


----------



## Steve P.

Wasn't MUMMIES originally a flat IMAX film and then converted to 3-D? And if the UK releases don't contain a 3-D version, then Amazon, Play.com and others better update their listings or they'll risk having lots of returns.


----------



## Alexx1

Out of all the 3D documentaries being shown on DirecTV's n/3D channel and coming out on bluray, "Wild Ocean" is by FAR the best of them all. And the best part, "Wild Ocean" will only cost $20 when released. Pretty much the rest are all over priced ($30 - $40) and pretty boring if you ask me.


Wild Ocean is fantastic.


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19299241
> 
> 
> Wasn't MUMMIES originally a flat IMAX film and then converted to 3-D?



Yes, it was photographed originally in 2D with the 3D conversion planned from the outset. Shown in 3D.

http://www.mummiesfilm.com/news.htm?id=12 


The other films are only 2D.


----------



## DenisG

These any good? They are up for pre-order.

MAGIC BORNEO 3D [S3D]

MAGIC COSTA RICA 3D [S3D]
http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Borneo-B...462879&sr=1-27 
http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Costa-Ri...462926&sr=1-18


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19301710
> 
> 
> These any good? They are up for pre-order.
> 
> MAGIC BORNEO 3D [S3D]
> 
> MAGIC COSTA RICA 3D [S3D]
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Borneo-B...462879&sr=1-27
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Costa-Ri...462926&sr=1-18



Thanks!


Anyone see either of these?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19301710
> 
> 
> These any good? They are up for pre-order.
> 
> MAGIC BORNEO 3D [S3D]
> 
> MAGIC COSTA RICA 3D [S3D]
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Borneo-B...462879&sr=1-27
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Costa-Ri...462926&sr=1-18



Amazon lists them as not widescreen and shows them as tagged anaglyph.


----------



## Steve P.

Those tags are applied by the public, not Amazon. Also, Amazon lists each of these titles TWICE with different SKU numbers, which could indicate both anaglyph and active shutter versions are being released. Time will tell.


Update: just checked the website for the distributor www.cascade-medien.com Pics of the covers are shown with what appear to be active shutter glasses on the art, yet the description says glasses are supplied in the package and the disc will work with any TV. Who knows what they have done! Maybe it's pulfrich illusion! Maybe it's anaglyph! I suggest holding off pre-ordering until we get cleaner details or read some reviews.


----------



## DenisG

I can't find any useful info on the web sight. Most of the stuff is dated 2009 or earlier.

Doesn't really look like some thing I would want anyway.


----------



## Steve P.

 www.cascade-medien.com/Blu_ray_Katalog_2010.pdf 


Try the above. It will take you right to the 3D info. I guess they are slideshows?!


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19302471
> 
> www.cascade-medien.com/Blu_ray_Katalog_2010.pdf
> 
> 
> Try the above. It will take you right to the 3D info. I guess they are slideshows?!



Thanks--definitely a no go.


----------



## Motta187




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motta187* /forum/post/19293749
> 
> 
> so how to train your dragon in blue ray will not be in stores?! why do they do this to us man I been waiting to finally see this movie and now I wont be able to



anyone?


----------



## chriss2d




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Motta187* /forum/post/19304770
> 
> 
> anyone?



HTTYD on blu ray 3-D will be on temporary exclusivity with Samsung at first and will get a general release at some point later. You have to buy the starter kit and do the mail order for it. Kind of the norm these days. The 2-D version will be available to everyone.


----------



## eriaur

 Resident Evil: Afterlife , The Hole 3D and Piranha 3D with UK release dates, nothing on amazon.com yet.


----------



## Matthew1251

Dose not say u need 3d tv in any of them jest


----------



## bsevern




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19261726
> 
> 
> Phantom Menace in 3D scheduled to hit theatres in 2012.
> 
> Star Wars 3D



Ugh, hated the 2D version (what a rip-off to wait 30 years for this over-disneyfied crap!)....sorry...had to rant....now if Lucas would release the original SW trilogy in 3D BD....maybe


----------



## AmigoHD




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19296224
> 
> 
> These are not 3D :
> 
> 
> - Volcanoes Of The Deep Sea (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Ride Around The World (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Journey Into Amazing Caves (2D & 3D)
> 
> - Greece: Secrets Of The Past (2D & 3D)
> 
> - The Alps: Climb Of Your Life (2D & 3D)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bigdvd.com/index.php?id=3 (Ryan Mullins)



Anything coming from IMAX is True 3D, no doubt.


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 2:


IMAX: DINOSAURS ALIVE! [S3D]


IMAX: WILD OCEAN [S3D]


IMAX: GRAND CANYON ADVENTURE - [S3D]

*NOTE: These 3 titles are Amazom.com exclusives until Dec. 7 when they go into wide retail release*


----------



## DenisG

Yes I know it doesn't look right but Amazon is know to do this and then change it later.

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge Of Kitty Galore Pre-order

Release date and prices looks right, but it is titled wrong and there is no cover art picture yet.
http://www.amazon.com/Cats-Dogs-Reve...905015&sr=1-57


----------



## Lee Stewart

Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Film in 3D

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4180...p_2010_3d.html


----------



## David_B

BTW, anyone want to see the correct way to convert 2D to 3D should see "mummies".


If nobody told you it was a conversion, you wouldn't know it.


Whoever converted it and shot it originally should be hired to make something more comercial.


It is probably the best documentary with dramatic recreations I've seen 2D or 3D.


The show proves to me you can make a great show in 3D.


The big mistake most movie makers are making with 3D right now is quick cuts.


The only way people's eyes can take 3D on a limited basis is if they minimize eye strain by holding shots longer.


BTW, normally I wouldn't say they need to re-make something, but after seeing Mummies, I'd be all for a 3D remake of "lawrence of Arabia". The desert shots in "Mummies" where completely awesome.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19301014
> 
> 
> Yes, it was photographed originally in 2D with the 3D conversion planned from the outset. Shown in 3D.
> 
> http://www.mummiesfilm.com/news.htm?id=12
> 
> 
> The other films are only 2D.


----------



## peter0328

IMAX has the best conversions out there. They take their time on them.


----------



## almostinsane

I could tell Mummies was a conversion. Didn't look close to ask good as the other two IMAX movies on the disc. I could only watch the first 15 minutes of it and turned it off.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Piranha - 3D*

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4190/piranha_3d.html


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19328931
> 
> *Piranha - 3D*
> 
> http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4190/piranha_3d.html


 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...nandscathed-20 

Pre-order


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19329428
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...nandscathed-20
> 
> Pre-order



Except that's the pre order for the non-3D Blu-Ray, and it has an associates tag to boot, so someone can profit from people mistakenly ordering it thinking it's the 3D Blu-Ray.


Two thumbs down.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*And Yet Another "first" Adult 3D Movie...*



> Quote:
> Another "first" official Blu-ray 3D™ ADULT X-RATED title announced for release. It comes from the folks at 3D Amazements and it’s titled “Erotek Dimensions 3D” starring Doria, former host of Playboy TV’s “Night Calls.” The tech specs for this release include 720p 60Hz Stereoscopic 3D — Shot in Dual Camera, Native Stereoscopic 3D and Digitally Re-Mastered to HD — and Stereo sound. The release date is set for November 16 and the title is already available for PRE-ORDER (exclusively) online over at 3D Amazements‘ official website with a $12.95 price tag.


 http://www.hdguru3d.com/index.php?op...news&Itemid=59


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/19330074
> 
> 
> Except that's the pre order for the non-3D Blu-Ray, and it has an associates tag to boot, so someone can profit from people mistakenly ordering it thinking it's the 3D Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> Two thumbs down.



Please explain--it says 3D blu-ray.


----------



## GlendaleHDTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19386145
> 
> 
> Please explain--it says 3D blu-ray.



I believe this movie is just the Blu-Ray version of Piranha 3D (i.e. most likely anaglyph with the red/blue glasses).


Amazon will typically tag 3D Blu-ray movies with [3d Blu-Ray] after the title (i.e. in brackets) and also have the message about it only playing in 3D with the correct equipment, etc.


See, for example this: monster house


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlendaleHDTV* /forum/post/19386358
> 
> 
> I believe this movie is just the Blu-Ray version of Piranha 3D (i.e. most likely anaglyph with the red/blue glasses).
> 
> 
> Amazon will typically tag 3D Blu-ray movies with [3d Blu-Ray] after the title (i.e. in brackets) and also have the message about it only playing in 3D with the correct equipment, etc.
> 
> 
> See, for example this: monster house



Amazon also tags 3-D [Blu-ray] on early pre-orders and they tend to change it to the [3d Blu-Ray] tag latter when they update their info.


----------



## Jtrizzy

Why are the imax films released on the 16th so much more than the ones on the 2nd? Space station is around 40 and under the sea is 33..while dinosaurs/grand canyon/wild sea is 58 total.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtrizzy* /forum/post/19395497
> 
> 
> Why are the imax films released on the 16th so much more than the ones on the 2nd? Space station is around 40 and under the sea is 33..while dinosaurs/grand canyon/wild sea is 58 total.



I think its a case of some studios just trying to gauge how much people are willing to pay for 3D content, especially given that there is so little out there right now.


I still think Space Station will drop before release (most likely wishful thinking I know) but I have to say, even at that price, I'll probably take the plunge as the outer space sequences were jaw dropping when I saw them on an Imax screen and still looked excellent as part of Sony's 3D sizzle video that's on the Playstation store.


----------



## Jtrizzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jtrizzy* /forum/post/19395497
> 
> 
> Why are the imax films released on the 16th so much more than the ones on the 2nd? Space station is around 40 and under the sea is 33..while dinosaurs/grand canyon/wild sea is 58 total.



I ordered the three coming out on the 2nd, but these things are only about 45 minutes long, so that space station one better be incredible at a dollar a minute lol.


----------



## eriaur

IMAX 3D Blu-rays with UK release dates:


- Dinosaurs: Giants Of Patagonia (2D & 3D) 24 January 2011 ( YouTube Trailer )

- Ultimate Wave Tahiti (2D & 3D) 21 February 2011 ( YouTube Trailer )

- Ultimate G's-Zac's Flying Dream (2D & 3D) 21 March 2011

- Mummies: Secrets Of The Pharoahs (2D & 3D) 18 April 2011 ( YouTube Trailer )

- Arabia (2D & 3D) 16 May 2011 ( YouTube Trailer ) ( YouTube Second Trailer )

- Legends Of Flight (2D & 3D) 18 July 2011 ( YouTube Trailer ) ( YouTube Trailer 2 )


Homepage: bigdvd.com - coming soon


----------



## al-db




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/19411132
> 
> 
> Where are the REAL movies?



Tied up in exclusivity deals and being sold for ridiculous prices on eBay. But then I guess even most of those are animated


----------



## eriaur

*'Piranha - 3D' Blu-ray Date Correction*



> Quote:
> As previously reported from a very early announcement to retailers, Alejandre Aja's 'Piranha - 3D' was reportedly planned for the Blu-ray 3D format on December 27, but now it seems Sony will be releasing the title on January 11, part of their New Year's resolution to spend the upcoming year swamping home video with excessively violent 3D fun.


 http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/list/2


----------



## eriaur

*Resident Evil: Afterlife Announced on Regular and 3D Blu-ray*



> Quote:
> Sony Pictures Home Entertainment has announced that, on December 28, it will release Resident Evil: Afterlife on Blu-ray, in two editions: a 2D Blu-ray and a 3D Blu-ray (which also includes the 2D version). Note that, unlike most other live-action 3D movies, the latest installment in the Resident Evil franchise was shot natively in 3D, using the same Cameron/Pace cameras used for Avatar.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5387


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Legend of the Guardians comes home on Blu-ray, 3D December 17*

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/03/le...d-december-17/


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19432565
> 
> *Legend of the Guardians comes home on Blu-ray, 3D December 17*
> 
> http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/03/le...d-december-17/



Visuals looked awesome in the trailers I saw (2D).


----------



## DenisG

Looks like December is going to hit the wallet just as bad as November.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wiggo* /forum/post/19330074
> 
> 
> Except that's the pre order for the non-3D Blu-Ray, and it has an associates tag to boot, so someone can profit from people mistakenly ordering it thinking it's the 3D Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> Two thumbs down.



Amazon fixed the title to *Piranha [Blu-ray 3D] (2010)* so you can turn your thumbs around.


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/19428434
> 
> 
> Amazon has "Resident Evil Afterlife" for pre-order (Dec. 28) but not "Alice in Wonderland" (Dec. 7)



Getting there.
http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Wonderla...989361&sr=1-83


----------



## jeffdom

LEE, dont forget to update Bolt to non-exclusive in Dec!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffdom* /forum/post/19443966
> 
> 
> LEE, dont forget to update Bolt to non-exclusive in Dec!



Has there been a formal announcement from Disney? I haven't seen one. Please provide a link to such. Thanks


----------



## ricabullah

Hi Lee.


I could't find any real 3D MY BLOODY VALENTINE on Amazon?


Released 3d is fake and Amazon says "Product Alert: This 3D disc requires red-and-blue 3D glasses and will play on non-3D enabled electronics. You do not need a 3D TV or 3D Blu-ray player to view this disc. To learn more about 3D technology, please visit 3D 101. "


Thanks.


----------



## Joseph Clark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19449429
> 
> 
> Hi Lee.
> 
> 
> I could't find any real 3D MY BLOODY VALENTINE on Amazon?
> 
> 
> Released 3d is fake and Amazon says "Product Alert: This 3D disc requires red-and-blue 3D glasses and will play on non-3D enabled electronics. You do not need a 3D TV or 3D Blu-ray player to view this disc. To learn more about 3D technology, please visit 3D 101. "
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I got my real 3D copy of My Bloody Valentine at Best Buy.


----------



## ricabullah

Joe,

would you give me the link pls?


----------



## Jotbill

*Universe: 7 Wonders of the Solar System [Blu-ray 3D]*


$26.99 & eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime

http://www.amazon.com/Universe-Wonde...dp/B0043VUHXC/ 


This title will be released on January 11, 2011.

Pre-order now!

Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19449429
> 
> 
> Hi Lee.
> 
> 
> I could't find any real 3D MY BLOODY VALENTINE on Amazon?
> 
> 
> Released 3d is fake and Amazon says "Product Alert: This 3D disc requires red-and-blue 3D glasses and will play on non-3D enabled electronics. You do not need a 3D TV or 3D Blu-ray player to view this disc. To learn more about 3D technology, please visit 3D 101. "
> 
> 
> Thanks.



That's because it's a Best Buy exclusive currently. Look at the OP.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19449515
> 
> *Universe: 7 Wonders of the Solar System [Blu-ray 3D]*
> 
> 
> $26.99 & eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Universe-Wonde...dp/B0043VUHXC/
> 
> 
> This title will be released on January 11, 2011.
> 
> Pre-order now!
> 
> Ships from and sold by Amazon.com.



Thanks for the heads up. I am going to wait to add it to the list until I see a formal announcement. I know it was broadcast in 3D but the cover image is missing the 3D BD logo.


----------



## ricabullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19449585
> 
> 
> That's because it's a Best Buy exclusive currently. Look at the OP.



OK you mean this one:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4077...lentine3d.html 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/My+Blood...OODY VALENTINE 


Not this one:

http://www.amazon.com/My-Bloody-Vale...9149817&sr=8-1 


Thanks.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19449611
> 
> 
> OK you mean this one:
> 
> http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4077...lentine3d.html
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/My+Blood...OODY VALENTINE
> 
> 
> Not this one:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/My-Bloody-Vale...9149817&sr=8-1
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The bottom one you listed is Anaglyph 3D. No 3DTV or 3D BD player required. Red/Cyan:


----------



## DenisG

*Alice In Wonderland (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)*

Available for pre-oder at Amazon finally.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product


----------



## advocate2

Thanks for the link for AIW. Ordered.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Lionsgate Home Entertainment has announced the animated movie Alpha and Omega for Blu-ray release on January 11, 2011, in a BD/DVD/Digital Copy combo pack.



No 3D BD announcement


----------



## rdgrimes




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19452969
> 
> *Alice In Wonderland (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)*
> 
> Available for pre-oder at Amazon finally.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product


 Disney has it listed for Dec 7 release. 


One wonders why people are still paying $70++ for this title at auction, and how many will suddenly show up for sale in the next few weeks as people try to take advantage of the uninformed.


----------



## advocate2

Amazon is interesting. The link takes you to a page where you can sign up for an email when AIW is available. Since I ordered it when it was available for sale, my account shows an open order, but now there is no ship date. Hmmm. I wonder what this all means.


----------



## ItzMe

Will Avatar or any 3D BRs be available for rent or PPV streaming anywhere? Any word on maybe Redbox offering rentals of 3D BRs?


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ItzMe* /forum/post/19465360
> 
> 
> Will Avatar or any 3D BRs be available for rent or PPV streaming anywhere? Any word on maybe Redbox offering rentals of 3D BRs?



Sadly, the only avenue that will be left open for people who have bought a non-Panasonic 3DTV to view the Avatar 3D-BD will likely be unsavory means not to be discussed here (that or waiting till June 2012 or whatever the current rumored end of the exclusivity deal is currently.) Will the studios never learn? BTW, I buy all of my content.


----------



## ItzMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n* /forum/post/19466361
> 
> 
> Sadly, the only avenue that will be left open for people who have bought a non-Panasonic 3DTV to view the Avatar 3D-BD will likely be the full quality torrents that will no doubt pop up within hours of the disc's availability (that or waiting till June 2012 or whatever the current rumored end of the exclusivity deal is currently.) Will the studios never learn? BTW, I buy all of my content.



Thanks for that info. I've never been one to buy DVDs (or now BRs) since I'm usually not the type to watch something more than once. Now that I have my Samsung 3D and BRP, I keep hoping that Redbox or even one of the streaming services would give me a chance to rent. I do have DirecTV so I keep an eye on their 3D PPV offerings, too.


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ItzMe* /forum/post/19466478
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. I've never been one to buy DVDs (or now BRs) since I'm usually not the type to watch something more than once. Now that I have my Samsung 3D and BRP, I keep hoping that Redbox or even one of the streaming services would give me a chance to rent. I do have DirecTV so I keep an eye on their 3D PPV offerings, too.



Oh, I should have said "pay for all of my content" in that I meant that I wasn't advocating piracy. I stream a ton of content on Netflix, and whenever my son wants to buy a movie on Blu-ray, I say "Yes, we can get it, I'll put it in the Netflix queue." I rarely buy Blu-rays except for concerts, as Netflix frequently doesn't seem to have those in Blu-ray. Also, the occasional impulse buy, as when Amazon had the Bourne Trilogy on BD as a Gold Box deal, but I definitely advocate renting or streaming over buying. There's so much content out there to watch, rarely will I choose to spend my time re-watching something when there's so much new content available. I have been buying a ton of Audio CDs and SACDs since upgrading my stereo though, I can't see any value in paying for MP3s.


----------



## ItzMe

Gotcha. Well I hope the renters and streamers get on the 3D bandwagon.


----------



## ItzMe

Good for Play Station. I hope the others do, too.


----------



## advocate2

I just received this update from Amazon regarding AIW:

_We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on November 08 2010 (Order# 002-):


"Alice In Wonderland (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)"

Estimated arrival date: December 07 2010_


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/19469578
> 
> 
> I just received this update from Amazon regarding AIW:
> 
> _We now have delivery date(s) for the order you placed on November 08 2010 (Order# 002-):
> 
> 
> "Alice In Wonderland (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)"
> 
> Estimated arrival date: December 07 2010_



I got that also.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Universal brings Coraline Blu-ray 3D to retail January 4, 2011*



> Quote:
> So far, promotional exclusives have tied up many Blu-ray 3D titles, but that tide may start to turn, now that Universal has announced it's releasing the previously Panasonic-exclusive Coraline to retail on January 4, 2011. The only extras noted on the 3D disc itself are a commentary track with the director and composer and English DTS-HD MA soundtrack. We're sure fans of the animated flick will be happy to put away those red/blue glasses and get a better quality version, we'll be keeping an eye out to see which title is released from the bonds of exclusivity next.


 http://hd.engadget.com/2010/11/11/un...ail-january-4/


----------



## kenchi

Great thread. Thanks for the info


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/19484562
> 
> 
> Anyone knows where to pre-order Alice in Wonderland 3D bluray only (not combo)?



AFAIK, it is only being released here in the USA as a combo pack. I looked it up on Amazon UK and it says Region 2


----------



## ferl

Lee, Thanks for keeping this thread updated. I for one appreciate your effort in providing a single point of reference for 3d availability.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/19491018
> 
> 
> Lee, Thanks for keeping this thread updated. I for one appreciate your effort in providing a single point of reference for 3d availability.



My pleasure. Thanks for the thanks


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/19484562
> 
> 
> Anyone knows where to pre-order Alice in Wonderland 3D bluray only (not combo)?



ebay



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/19491018
> 
> 
> Lee, Thanks for keeping this thread updated. I for one appreciate your effort in providing a single point of reference for 3d availability.



Also my many thanks!










BTW What has Happened to: *IMAX 3D DEEP SEA* (Scheduled for 11/16), it has disappeared??









Not to be found anywhere on Amazon anymore.


Watched it last night on my Mits WD82728 82" DLP from 8' away, *WOW*, it blew me away for 41 minutes, the Very Best 3D I've seen yet!!


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19491715
> 
> 
> ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW What has Happened to: *IMAX 3D DEEP SEA* (Scheduled for 11/16), it has disappeared??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be found anywhere on Amazon anymore.
> 
> 
> Watched it last night on my Mits WD82728 82" DLP from 8' away, *WOW*, it blew me away for 41 minutes, the Very Best 3D I've seen yet!!



This is my favorite so far. Here it is at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/IMAX-Deep-Sing...9853109&sr=8-1


----------



## DenisG

Coraline [Blu-ray 3D] (2009) Pre-order

This title will be released on January 4, 2011
http://www.amazon.com/Coraline-Blu-r...9853595&sr=1-2


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19491715
> 
> 
> Also my many thanks!



Again, my pleasure.











> Quote:
> BTW What has Happened to: *IMAX 3D DEEP SEA* (Scheduled for 11/16), it has disappeared??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to be found anywhere on Amazon anymore.


 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...nandscathed-20


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19492200
> 
> 
> Again, my pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...nandscathed-20



I already answered this. FYI.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *midnightman* /forum/post/19493720
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/3D-Magic-Fores...ef=pd_sim_d_17
> 
> 
> Anyone knows anything about this movie?



You can find some details on this thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1286887


----------



## eriaur

 Open Season 3D Blu-ray Review 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4063/openseason3d.html


----------



## NSX1992

Just finished watching The Last Airbender and I was very disapointed in the 3D effect. It was the worst of any movies that I have. The depth was shallow, the movie was too dark and the picture was too grainy. The story is farfetched but the sound was great through PS3 and AVR 1.4. This movie is a Best Buy exclusive for $30 and has a 3D cover over the regular box. Best Buy had a table set up with all the new 3D BR movies and most of them had the 3D sleeves which should help 3D acceptance and sales.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NSX1992* 
Just finished watching The Last Airbender and I was very disapointed in the 3D effect. It was the worst of any movies that I have. The depth was shallow, the movie was too dark and the picture was too grainy. The story is farfetched but the sound was great through PS3 and AVR 1.4. This movie is a Best Buy exclusive for $30 and has a 3D cover over the regular box. Best Buy had a table set up with all the new 3D BR movies and most of them had the 3D sleeves which should help 3D acceptance and sales.
Well it was a 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## ricabullah

These are in Amazon stock today:


A CHRISTMAS CAROL = 3D BD + BD + DVD + Digital Copy


THE POLAR EXPRESS


IMAX: DEEP SEA


IMAX: UNDER THE SEA


IMAX: SPACE STATION


OPEN SEASON


Official 2010 FIFA World Cup Film in 3D


CATS & DOGS: THE REVENGE OF KITTY GALORE = 3D BD + BD + DVD + DC


----------



## donaldm823

Anyone know when Dolphins and Whales 3D will be released in the US? I found one link that it was recently released in France


----------



## TonyDP

I watched Under the Sea 3D last night and really enjoyed it. Outstanding 3d in this one (there's a scene where a potato fish swims right up to your nose) and hardly any ghosting (there was only one scene where it was at all noticable for me).


Most folks seem to think that Deep Sea 3D (which I also have on order and should be arriving today) is the superior underwater 3D release but Under the Sea had a lot of eye candy as well.


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19507028
> 
> 
> I watched Under the Sea 3D last night and really enjoyed it. Outstanding 3d in this one (there's a scene where a potato fish swims right up to your nose) and hardly any ghosting (there was only one scene where it was at all noticable for me).
> 
> 
> Most folks seem to think that Deep Sea 3D (which I also have on order and should be arriving today) is the superior underwater 3D release but Under the Sea had a lot of eye candy as well.



Loved Deep Sea 3D , got Under the Sea 3D today, will watch this weekend, I'll report back.


Also, how does: IMAX: INTO THE DEEP - [S3D], compare if anyone has seen it? And who has the Exclusive on it?


Where has Alice in Wonderland 3D gone to? Can't find it on Amazon anymore?

Is it still coming out on 12/7?


----------



## DenisG

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jotbill* 
Where has Alice in Wonderland 3D gone to? Can't find it on Amazon anymore?

Is it still coming out on 12/7?








For some reason it is not up for pre-order.









I got in my pre-order the short time it was available.
http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Wonderla...0176291&sr=1-2


----------



## rdgrimes

My pre-order of AIW still shows as delivering on 12/7, but yes the product page now shows "unavailable".

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043EV774


----------



## donaldm823

Thought I would share my perspective of the 3D effect of 6 Bluray 3D movies to help others try this new 3D on a TV. My 3D rating is based on perceived 3D depth and amount it jumps out of a Sony 55NX810 as well as video/resolution perceived quality. I tried adjusting 3D depth in the 'options' menu and found +1 that achieves best 3D without ghosting. These rankings are based only on 3D quality not content. Interesting results as only Deep Sea and Space Station are native 3D-the other 4 are all conversions according to this forum (either rendered 3D or 2D to 3D conversion). I originally thought that native 3D would always be the best.


1-Polar Express 3D-excellent and the best of the 6. Nothing compares to this movie's 3D depth and video quality and it sets the 'bar' for comparing the best. A 'must have' for 3D

2-A Christmas Carol 3D-as good as Polar in video quality but a tad darker. 3D also excellent but a little less perceived depth although still GREAT.

3-Deep Sea 3D-great video quality and 3D depth was good but not up to the challenge of Polar

4-Space Station 3D-same as Deep Sea

5-Alice in Wonderland 3D-3D depth good but less than Polar. Video quality also not as good as Polar and Deep Sea

6-Monster House 3D-3D depth was the lowest of the 6 movies but still better than simulated 3D and video quality less than Deep Sea and Alice. Video quality was comparable to a good HD cable channel


----------



## rdgrimes

^^

I disagree about Polar Express. Although the 3D effects are quite good, I experienced a lot of cross-talk issues that detracted from my enjoyment.


HTTYD is still number one by a large margin. Various IMAX releases are all at the top as well.


----------



## NSX1992

Has anyone seen Magic Borneo 3D or Magic Costa Rico 3D? I am not convinced that they are really 3D BR versions.


----------



## almostinsane

I thought I read that both or one of those is a 2D to 3D conversion.


----------



## vipfit

believe they aren't even 3d, since on amazon it just shows it as [blu-ray] and not [blu-ray 3d]


----------



## donaldm823




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19514121
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> I disagree about Polar Express. Although the 3D effects are quite good, I experienced a lot of cross-talk issues that detracted from my enjoyment.
> 
> 
> HTTYD is still number one by a large margin. Various IMAX releases are all at the top as well.



sorry to hear your copy of Polar Express had cross talk/ghosting. My copy was perfect on a Sony 3D HDTV. Have you tried some of the 3D settings avaiable on your TV? On a Sony, if your 3d depth is set too high you can get ghosting (I use +1). I assume you have a Samsung


As for your comment about HTTYD as the best (How to Train Your Dragon). That 3D BluRay is only available to Samsung buyers, so I am unable to view it (Alice 3D is like that). I will look for it when it comes out. I was only ranking those in my list of 6. The various IMAX releases although good, were not as good a 3D effect on my TV. My real issue with IMAX is the high cost (although recent price decreases on AMazon), and a short film (47 min)


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldm823* /forum/post/19513827
> 
> 
> Thought I would share my perspective of the 3D effect of 6 Bluray 3D movies to help others try this new 3D on a TV. My 3D rating is based on perceived 3D depth and amount it jumps out of a Sony 55NX810 as well as video/resolution perceived quality. I tried adjusting 3D depth in the 'options' menu and found +1 that achieves best 3D without ghosting. These rankings are based only on 3D quality not content. Interesting results as only Deep Sea and Space Station are native 3D-the other 4 are all conversions according to this forum (either rendered 3D or 2D to 3D conversion). I originally thought that native 3D would always be the best.
> 
> 
> 1-Polar Express 3D-excellent and the best of the 6. Nothing compares to this movie's 3D depth and video quality and it sets the 'bar' for comparing the best. A 'must have' for 3D
> 
> 2-A Christmas Carol 3D-as good as Polar in video quality but a tad darker. 3D also excellent but a little less perceived depth although still GREAT.
> 
> 3-Deep Sea 3D-great video quality and 3D depth was good but not up to the challenge of Polar
> 
> 4-Space Station 3D-same as Deep Sea
> 
> 5-Alice in Wonderland 3D-3D depth good but less than Polar. Video quality also not as good as Polar and Deep Sea
> 
> 6-Monster House 3D-3D depth was the lowest of the 6 movies but still better than simulated 3D and video quality less than Deep Sea and Alice. Video quality was comparable to a good HD cable channel



I picked up "Clash of the Titans" and "Christmas Carol" myself this past Tuesday. I don't know what all the negative hoopla was all about when it came to Clash of the Titans' conversion to 3D but Clash looks great in 3D Bluray. Also as you said, Christmas Carol looked great as well. I was thinking about buying "Polar Express" myself but never really liked the movie that much. So I just passed on that one.


Now I'm off to watch the 300 hour extended version of Avatar.


----------



## Ron Jones

According to *THIS REPORT* (quote from report is below) Paanasonic exclusive agreement for Avatar may last one full year and the retail version will be released sometime after after that. This report is not in agreement with earlier reports that the Panasonic exclusive for Avatar runs only 6 months.
_"All 16-minutes of new scenes will be presented in 3D along with some behind-the-scenes and bonus footage shot in 3D on a future Blu-ray 3D for general retail release, but only when the market grows big enough to justify it, “Avatar” producer Jon Landau told HollywoodInHiDef.com in a phone interview today (Nov. 10). Panasonic is believed to have paid for an unusually long 1-year exclusive window for the “Avatar” theatrical version on Blu-ray 3D."_


----------



## destiny 21

the best 3d bluray movie out is bolt by a mile watch it you will agree


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19519415
> 
> 
> According to *THIS REPORT* (quote from report is below) Paanasonic exclusive agreement for Avatar may last one full year and the retail version will be released sometime after after that. This report is not in agreement with earlier reports that the Panasonic exclusive for Avatar runs only 6 months.
> _"All 16-minutes of new scenes will be presented in 3D along with some behind-the-scenes and bonus footage shot in 3D on a future Blu-ray 3D for general retail release, but only when the market grows big enough to justify it, “Avatar” producer Jon Landau told HollywoodInHiDef.com in a phone interview today (Nov. 10). Panasonic is believed to have paid for an unusually long 1-year exclusive window for the “Avatar” theatrical version on Blu-ray 3D."_



Yeah, pretty much what it all boils down to is that FOX along with James Cameron and Jon Landau wants everyone to have a 3D TV before releasing Avatar in 3D. Why? Well, it's very simple. If everyone has a 3D TV, then everyone will be paying the high price of the 3D Bluray before it goes half the price a few months later.


In laymans' terms, FOX, Cameron and Landau are nothing but a bunch of greedy little bastards.

As if though the gazillion dollars they made off of Avatar just wasn't enough.










But that's okay because all three of them can kiss my ass before I ever watch an Avatar sequel in a movie theater ever again.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19520721
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much what it all boils down to is that FOX along with James Cameron and Jon Landau wants everyone to have a 3D TV before releasing Avatar in 3D. Why? Well, it's very simple. If everyone has a 3D TV, then everyone will be paying the high price of the 3D Bluray before it goes half the price a few months later.
> 
> 
> In laymans' terms, FOX, Cameron and Landau are nothing but a bunch of greedy little bastards.
> 
> As if though the gazillion dollars they made off of Avatar just wasn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's okay because all three of them can kiss my ass before I ever watch an Avatar sequel in a movie theater ever again.



So how do you feel about George Lucas waiting until 2011 before releasing the Star Wars collection on regular BD?


----------



## Lee Stewart

How come there is no complaining about Dreamworks giving a one year exclusive to Samsung on the four Shrek films in 3D? They won't be available for retail until Nov/Dec 2011.


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19520848
> 
> 
> So how do you feel about George Lucas waiting until 2011 before releasing the Star Wars collection on regular BD?



We've all seen all 6 Star Wars films on HD TV so many times now that Lucas can wait until the year 3000 and it still wouldn't matter.









He can take all the time he wants.


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19520863
> 
> 
> How come there is no complaining about Dreamworks giving a one year exclusive to Samsung on the four Shrek films in 3D? They won't be available for retail until Nov/Dec 2011.



Shrek didn't make a gazillion dollars at the boxoffice and bluray as did Avatar.

So the clear intension here by the 3 stooges is "GREED." Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Ron Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19520721
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty much what it all boils down to is that FOX along with James Cameron and Jon Landau wants everyone to have a 3D TV before releasing Avatar in 3D. Why? Well, it's very simple. If everyone has a 3D TV, then everyone will be paying the high price of the 3D Bluray before it goes half the price a few months later.
> 
> 
> In laymans' terms, FOX, Cameron and Landau are nothing but a bunch of greedy little bastards.
> 
> As if though the gazillion dollars they made off of Avatar just wasn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's okay because all three of them can kiss my ass before I ever watch an Avatar sequel in a movie theater ever again.



I really think it is all Fox. Last spring Cameron in an interview said he expected to see the 3D release in the fall of 2010 and Fox step in a few days later to say that wasn't going to happen. It appears when and at what price to release the disc is under the control of Fox.


----------



## donaldm823




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19512030
> 
> 
> Loved Deep Sea 3D , got Under the Sea 3D today, will watch this weekend, I'll report back.
> 
> 
> Also, how does: IMAX: INTO THE DEEP - [S3D], compare if anyone has seen it? And who has the Exclusive on it?
> 
> 
> Where has Alice in Wonderland 3D gone to? Can't find it on Amazon anymore?
> 
> Is it still coming out on 12/7?



Am curious about your review of 'Under the Sea 3D" and how it compares to Deep Sea 3D. Is it worth buying both? I have Deep Sea but was waiting for somone to give me input before spending money on a 47min film that might be a repeat of Deep Sea.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Samsung is discontinuing its existing 3D Starter Kit (model number SSG-P2100X/ZA), which contained two pairs of 3D glasses and two 3D BDs: an IMAX 3D Triple Feature and How to Train Your Dragon. A new 3D Starter Kit has been launched (model number SSG-P2100S/ZA), now with Shrek: The Complete Collection 3D.
> 
> 
> Shrek, Shrek 2 and Shrek the Third are included in the box; Shrek Forever After will be offered via mail-in coupon.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5488


----------



## Alexx1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* /forum/post/19521197
> 
> 
> I really think it is all Fox. Last spring Cameron in an interview said he expected to see the 3D release in the fall of 2010 and Fox step in a few days later to say that wasn't going to happen. It appears when and at what price to release the disc is under the control of Fox.



Right now Cameron is God to Fox. All Cameron has to say is, "No 3D Bluray release, no Avatar sequels." And you'll see how fast Fox changes their mind.

But whatever. It is what it is. At least he'll be able to afford a few more costly underwater expeditions out of the deal.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19521543
> 
> 
> Right now Cameron is God to Fox. All Cameron has to say is, "No 3D Bluray release, no Avatar sequels." And you'll see how fast Fox changes their mind.



Ever hear of a contract?



> Quote:
> But whatever. It is what it is. At least he'll be able to afford a few more costly underwater expeditions out of the deal.



Well - at least he is doing something that hasn't been done in over 40 years - return to Challenger Deep. More men have walked on the Moon then have been to the bottom of Challenger Deep.


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19520863
> 
> 
> How come there is no complaining about Dreamworks giving a one year exclusive to Samsung on the four Shrek films in 3D? They won't be available for retail until Nov/Dec 2011.



probably because after the 1st Shrek the series quickly went downhill. I didn't see Shrek 4 but Shrek 3 sure seemed to be just a cash grab by all the actors/actresses


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19512030
> 
> 
> Where has Alice in Wonderland 3D gone to? Can't find it on Amazon anymore?
> 
> Is it still coming out on 12/7?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19512891
> 
> 
> For some reason it is not up for pre-order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got in my pre-order the short time it was available.
> http://www.amazon.com/Alice-Wonderla...0176291&sr=1-2





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdgrimes* /forum/post/19513629
> 
> 
> My pre-order of AIW still shows as delivering on 12/7, but yes the product page now shows "unavailable".
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0043EV774



Thanks, I waited too long & then it was gone,I had it in my cart







.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19518380
> 
> 
> ................................Now I'm off to watch the 300 hour extended version of Avatar.



300 hour??










AIW, anyone other retailer selling it or is it an Amz exclusive?


Also, if Fox has the exclusive on Avatar then, who is selling in Now?


also, Anywhere in the World?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jotbill* /forum/post/19523608
> 
> 
> 
> AIW, anyone other retailer selling it or is it an Amz exclusive?



In the USA, the official release date is Dec. 7. It has been an exclusive title until Dec. 6.



> Quote:
> Also, if Fox has the exclusive on Avatar then, who is selling in Now?
> 
> 
> also, Anywhere in the World?



Panasonic has the exclusive. A few copies (???) have shown up on eBay.


----------



## NSX1992

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NSX1992* 
Has anyone seen Magic Borneo 3D or Magic Costa Rico 3D? I am not convinced that they are really 3D BR versions.
Lee

I am glad that you removed them from your first post list so I don't have to buy them.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NSX1992* 
Lee

I am glad that you removed them from your first post list so I don't have to buy them.
LOL!


I checked Amazon and they were listed as unavailable.


----------



## Alexx1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
Ever hear of a contract?
Indeed. And Cameron has all exclusive rights to sequels. Just like Lucas did with Star Wars.

Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Alexx1* 
Indeed. And Cameron has all exclusive rights to sequels. Just like Lucas did with Star Wars.

Just in case you didn't know.








Except Lucas paid out of his own pocket to make his movies while Cameron doesn't. Lucas controls 100% of his SWs movies while Cameron doesn't.


----------



## Alexx1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
Except Lucas paid out of his own pocket to make his movies while Cameron doesn't. Lucas controls 100% of his SWs movies while Cameron doesn't.








Here, let me break it down for you.

Exclusive rights to sequels means that you are the ONLY one who can make a sequel. ONLY one, and WHEN you want.


In laymans terms. James Cameron has 20th Century Fox by the balls. And therefore can tell Fox exactly when to release a bluray Avatar in 3D. Do you think releasing the first Avatar bluray on "Earthday" was Fox's idea? No, it was James Cameron's idea. So it just goes to show doesn't it?










It's just all about "Greed." Nothing more nothing less.

And with that I end my point.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Alexx1* 
Here, let me break it down for you.

Exclusive rights to sequels means that you are the ONLY one who can make a sequel. ONLY one, and WHEN you want.
Nope - Fox pays for the productions and the marketing. They say when they are going to release them, which has already been determined. "He who holds the gold makes the rules."









Quote:

In laymans terms. James Cameron has 20th Century Fox by the balls. And therefore can tell Fox exactly when to release a bluray Avatar in 3D. Do you think releasing the first Avatar bluray on "Earthday" was Fox's idea? No, it was James Cameron's idea. So it just goes to show doesn't it?








Nope - that exclusive deal with Panasonic was done a while ago. Part of Panasonic's involvement with the production of Avatar.

Quote:

It's just all about "Greed." Nothing more nothing less.

And with that I end my point.
Your opinion and nothing more.


----------



## Alexx1

Oh, okay.


----------



## Ron Jones

One recent piece of good news that shows Cameron has more control of his future products than for last year's Avatar is Fox Studios is now onboard to let him shoot Avatar 2 at a higher frame rate than the industry standard 24 fps. He wanted to shoot the original Avatar at 48 fps but Fox would not go along because of the additional production costs. Cameron is now in the process of deciding if Avatar 2 will be shot at 48 fps or perhaps 72 fps. These higher frame rates are really needed in order for the theatrical presentations to have a lot more virtual reality feel to them as the very obvious motion artifacts at 24 fps really detract from the overall experience. Of course a 24 fps version will be created for distribution to theaters not equipped with digital projectors that are compatible with the higher frame rate.


----------



## Joe Bloggs

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Ron Jones* 
One recent piece of good news that shows Cameron has more control of his future products than for last year's Avatar is Fox Studios is now onboard to let him shoot Avatar 2 at a higher frame rate than the industry standard 24 fps. He wanted to shoot the original Avatar at 48 fps but Fox would not go along because of the additional production costs. *Cameron is now in the process of deciding if Avatar 2 will be shot at 48 fps or perhaps 72 fps*. These higher frame rates are really needed in order for the theatrical presentations to have a lot more virtual reality feel to them as the very obvious motion artifacts at 24 fps really detract from the overall experience. Of course a 24 fps version will be created for distribution to theaters not equipped with digital projectors that are compatible with the higher frame rate.
48 fps, 60 fps or 72 fps.


----------



## R Johnson

I received a Sony Blu-ray 3D disc yesterday that I don't think has been mentioned here -- "Lang Lang Live in Vienna". Well, it's only partially 3D. There's two hour concert in Vienna in 2D. And then about 30 minutes of 3D shot at a club in Berlin, plus about 11 minutes of 3D about the making of the 3D segments. Four very impressive 3D cameras. Warning: This is classical piano music. Try it. You might like it. Only about $17.


----------



## brazen17




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alexx1* /forum/post/19524537
> 
> 
> Here, let me break it down for you.
> 
> Exclusive rights to sequels means that you are the ONLY one who can make a sequel. ONLY one, and WHEN you want.
> 
> 
> In laymans terms. James Cameron has 20th Century Fox by the balls. And therefore can tell Fox exactly when to release a bluray Avatar in 3D. Do you think releasing the first Avatar bluray on "Earthday" was Fox's idea? No, it was James Cameron's idea. So it just goes to show doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just all about "Greed." Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> And with that I end my point.



Define "Greed" please.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*UK releases for Dec. 13th:*


Dolphins & Whales 3D Blu-Ray
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dolphins-Wha...0697736&sr=8-1 


Ocean Wonderland 3D Blu-Ray
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ocean-Wonder...0697849&sr=1-3 


Sharks 3D Blu-Ray
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sharks-Blu-r...0697877&sr=1-3 [/quote]


----------



## eriaur

November 30th on amazon.fr
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004...ag=3dmoli05-21 (Ocean Wonderland)
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004...ag=3dmoli05-21 (Dolphins & Whales)
http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B004...ag=3dmoli05-21 (Sharks)



Deep Ocean Experience 3D Blu-ray (UK release March 1, 2011)
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...ag=3dmovies-21


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Ocean Film Trilogy 3D Blu-ray Announced*

Quote:

3D Entertainment Distribution, the marketing and theatrical sales arm of 3D Entertainment Films, has announced that it has entered into an agreement with Universal Pictures International Entertainment to release its underwater 3D film trilogy on Blu-ray 3D disc in several countries *(excluding North America)* this Christmas. The trilogy, presented by ocean explorer Jean-Michel Cousteau, features Ocean Wonderland 3D, Sharks 3D and Dolphins and Whales 3D: Tribes of the Ocean narrated by Daryl Hannah, which have generated over $85 million at the IMAX theatre box office to date.
 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5550


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19568675
> 
> *Ocean Film Trilogy 3D Blu-ray Announced*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5550



Thanks for that info. I was wondering whether to order from amazon.uk or wait for US release. Since there's no US release, I just ordered from amazon.uk.


----------



## destiny 21

wil these frech versions play on usa 3d bluray players


----------



## eriaur

New Blu-ray 3D disc "Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3D" (2010) will be released on March 8, 2011.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...ag=3dmovies-20 

http://www.3dmovielist.com/3ddvds.html#mbv3d


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19574767
> 
> 
> New Blu-ray 3D disc "Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3D" (2010) will be released on March 8, 2011.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...ag=3dmovies-20
> 
> http://www.3dmovielist.com/3ddvds.html#mbv3d



The packaging is missing the 3D BD logo.


I will add it to the list though. Thanks.


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19575418
> 
> 
> The packaging is missing the 3D BD logo.
> 
> 
> I will add it to the list though. Thanks.



It is 3D BD, no doubt; Single-Disc Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray Combo (filmed in 3D)


The 2D version (DVD) says 2D version on the cover:


Can see the covers on Image Entertainment`s homepage:

http://www.image-entertainment.com/s...h=&pagesize=25 (also other coming 3D movies, IMAX)


Special Features:

Contains BOTH the 3D Theatrical (94 min), the 2D Theatrical (94 min) versions

PLUS 2D Director's Cut (116 min) is contained.


----------



## donaldm823




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmeiro* /forum/post/19569093
> 
> 
> Thanks for that info. I was wondering whether to order from amazon.uk or wait for US release. Since there's no US release, I just ordered from amazon.uk.



I too want to order some 3D from Amazon UK. Are we sure that a UK video version works on a US Blu_ray player? Several different conventions over in the UK, including region code, 50Hz vs 60Hz in US, and also UK uses PAL vice NTSC here in the US.


My question in itself might show some ignorance, but I sure could use some assurance to alay my fears before ordering in UK


----------



## Steve P.

You'll need to check region coding on a case by case basis. While many discs are region free, a significant number are not.


----------



## Lee Stewart

March 1 - IMAX: DINOSAURS - GIANTS OF THE PATAGONIA


----------



## Lee Stewart

January 25 - SAW: THE FINAL CHAPTER [S3D]


----------



## DenisG

Looks like IMAX: Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs might be March 29th


----------



## ricabullah

Black Market on Avatar 3D Blu:


starting from 200 bucks up to 400 bucks!










This is the result of the exclusivity:

Regards Panasonic










EDIT: Lets say this is a reverse "Black Friday"


----------



## DenisG

^ lol


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ricabullah* 
Black Market on Avatar 3D Blu:


starting from 200 bucks up to 400 bucks!










This is the result of the exclusivity:

Regards Panasonic








*Message from Panasonic to the public . . .*


"Thank you for buying our Ultimate Pack - even those who don't own a Panasonic 3DTV."


----------



## ricabullah

Great!


Ad is ad
























But nobody cares their TVs btw










The publisher of Avatar won!!! Not Pan.










EDIT: While they are playing on the sand, the real movies (not anime) are coming from the very early adopter of the new technologies; guess what: 3D porn sector









Side by side for the time being.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX 3D Bundles Blu-ray*


Wild Ocean / Grand Canyon Adventure / Dinosaurs Alive! / Blu-ray 3D


Image Entertainment | 3 Movies | 125 min | Feb 01, 2011

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/IMAX-3...Blu-ray/18525/


----------



## ricabullah

Today you can buy them seperately from Amazon:


Dinosours 16,49

Wild Ocean 18,99

Grand Canyon (not in stock) i got it for 20 bucks 2 weeks ago.


So the total price is approx 56 bucks instead of 52.


I wouldn't wait until Feb. 11


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19610104
> 
> 
> Today you can buy them seperately from Amazon:
> 
> 
> Dinosours 16,49
> 
> Wild Ocean 18,99
> 
> Grand Canyon (not in stock) i got it for 20 bucks 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> So the total price is approx 56 bucs instead of 52.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wait until Feb. 11



That's the pre-order price. It may be lower when it is released.


----------



## socwrkr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/19610104
> 
> 
> Today you can buy them seperately from Amazon:
> 
> 
> Dinosours 16,49
> 
> Wild Ocean 18,99
> 
> Grand Canyon (not in stock) i got it for 20 bucks 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> So the total price is approx 56 bucks instead of 52.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't wait until Feb. 11



Or ou could buy all 3 of those for $15 each this week if you have an Ultimate Electronics by you.


----------



## DenisG

Amazon Pre-orders

Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs (IMAX)(3D) [Blu-ray] March 29, 2011
http://www.amazon.com/Mummies-Secret...22151&sr=1-153 

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX)(3D) [Blu-ray] March 1, 2011
http://www.amazon.com/Dinosaurs-Gian...822212&sr=1-93


----------



## dhvsfan

Bummer, I already purchased 2 of them from Amazon. Ultimate would have been lots cheaper.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/19613534
> 
> 
> Amazon Pre-orders
> 
> Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs (IMAX)(3D) [Blu-ray] March 29, 2011
> http://www.amazon.com/Mummies-Secret...22151&sr=1-153
> 
> Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX)(3D) [Blu-ray] March 1, 2011
> http://www.amazon.com/Dinosaurs-Gian...822212&sr=1-93



There's a 3D preview of Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs on the Grand Canyon and Wild Coast 3D BluRays; looks very good for a 2D>3D conversion.


The Dinosaurs Alive 3D BluRay was a fun presentation (especially given the price) with some nice 3D CG dinosaurs; I've seen some 3D previews of Giants of the Patagonia and this should be a similarly fun show to watch.


3D is really breathing some life into these educational documentaries and I'm sure it's helping to introduce them to a wider audience.


----------



## DenisG

Amazon pre-order.

This title will be released on January 25, 2011.
*Saw 3D: The Final Chapter (Two-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)*
http://www.amazon.com/Saw-3D-Chapter...915559&sr=1-48


----------



## Lee Stewart

Imax: The ultimate wave: Tahiti ............ 3/01


iwerks 3-d: Ultimate g's: Zac’s flying machine ................... 3/29


----------



## mntwister

I have some great insider news......I have heard that Warner Home Video is possibly working on 3 3D movies, Kiss Me Kate, Dial M for Murder and House of Wax (the original). My source tells me anyway and she is very reliable. Let's hope they do come out, it would be nice to have some of these classics that were 3D available on Blu-ray 3D.


----------



## Steve P.

I hope they take their time and do these right. It would be nice if they include the two-color technicolor MYSTERY OF THE WAX MUSEUM as an extra on any HOUSE OF WAX disc. (That's the real original, as the 1953 film is actually a remake of it.)


Many of these early 3-D films were far better shot than the stuff made today, so it would be nice to see them on Blu-ray.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Technicolor: 3D Blu-ray Production Times Shrinking*



> Quote:
> Technicolor, which provides compression, authoring and subtitling for Warner Home Video 3D Blu-ray Disc titles, said Dec. 14 that it has reduced production times for 3D Blu-ray by 50%, putting it close to producing 3D Blu-ray in the same time that it takes to make a standard Blu-ray.


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/3-d...hrinking-21430


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Also, here's a little something unexpected (and thanks to Bits reader David D. for alerting us to this): The French version of Amazon.com has posted what appears to be official (if French and probably preliminary) cover art for eventual Blu-ray releases of Disney's Tangled and TRON Legacy. And they're already taking pre-orders for both discs - TRON Legacy is listed as streeting in France on 6/9/11 and Tangled is apparently due on 4/1/11. Both are Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy Combo editions. We'd be surprised if the pages stay up, but here's what the cover artwork looks like. Again, keep in mind that while this MAY be official, it's almost certainly subject to change. The titles have yet to hit theatres, much less be officially announced for Blu-ray and DVD release, so we'd definitely recommend that you all consider the art and street dates Rumor Mill-worthy for the forseeable future...


 http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldm823* /forum/post/19513827
> 
> 
> 1-Polar Express 3D-excellent and the best of the 6. Nothing compares to this movie's 3D depth and video quality and it sets the 'bar' for comparing the best. A 'must have' for 3D



I was taken by the extreme difference of opinion over at Amazon on this one. (Amazon apparently lumps all comments together, so the only relevant comments are recent). I wonder if this title is particularly system sensitive (display, settings, player).


I have the anaglyph version that was released in 08, and even by anaglyph standards, it's awful.


----------



## donaldm823




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/19673573
> 
> 
> I was taken by the extreme difference of opinion over at Amazon on this one. (Amazon apparently lumps all comments together, so the only relevant comments are recent). I wonder if this title is particularly system sensitive (display, settings, player).
> 
> 
> I have the anaglyph version that was released in 08, and even by anaglyph standards, it's awful.



I reread the Amazon comments-and you are right, they are all over the map as to 3D quality. I suspect that many of the comments are not the Blu-Ray 3D version. My Polar Express version is the new Blu-Ray 3D and it's 3D quality is far better than any of my others including Deep Sea 3D. A Christmas Carol 3D comes close to it's 3D quality. The Polar Express 3D verion quality favorably compares to the Sony demo disk (free disk for registering TV)water and nature scene samples. I do have the 55NX810 with the new Sony S770 BluRay player


----------



## gary miller




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *donaldm823* /forum/post/19675131
> 
> 
> I reread the Amazon comments-and you are right, they are all over the map as to 3D quality. I suspect that many of the comments are not the Blu-Ray 3D version. My Polar Express version is the new Blu-Ray 3D and it's 3D quality is far better than any of my others including Deep Sea 3D. A Christmas Carol 3D comes close to it's 3D quality. The Polar Express 3D verion quality favorably compares to the Sony demo disk (free disk for registering TV)water and nature scene samples. I do have the 55NX810 with the new Sony S770 BluRay player



One of the naysayers on Amazon was quite specific comparing it to the anaglyph version, and stating it was no better. (It wouldn't take much in my estimation to improve on that fiasco). Everything being equal, I'll be able to make a judgement call myself by the end of the week.


----------



## Blu-rayFanBoy

There's a review of the Resident Evil: Afterlife 3D Blu-ray up at Home Cinema Choice .


----------



## gary miller

I watched the first 15 minutes of Polar Express 3D, and thought it looked terrific, with a beautifully layered 3D effect. The image was slightly soft, or gauzy in spots, but I wouldn't attribute that to ghosting.


Since my VT25 is brand new, I'm a little paranoid about watching the entire movie with its 2:40 aspect ratio until the set breaks in. I'm a little disappointed actually that this home 3D release isn't 1:85, as that would be a closer approximation of the theatrical Imax 3D presentation.


----------



## Steve P.

The IMAX version was the same ratio, as it was letterboxed.


----------



## gary miller

Thanks for the clarification, Steve. I shouldn't have jumped to my conclusion about the Imax aspect ratio for this.


----------



## Teremei

So far my most "wow" 3D movie was IMAX: Deep Sea which my mother bought me for Christmas (she knows I'm crazy into 3D). The whole presentation was just in your face. Fish swimming out infront of your nose almost, and at the end the coral spawning millions of tiny eggs just went from the far background and up into your living room.


I'll probably pick up Resident Evil for $26 at target today, Step it up 3D is probably not on sale anymore so I'll have to pick that up later some time. There's plenty coming out now that I actually have to start to pick and choose, which is great!


----------



## damnsam77




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gary miller* /forum/post/19675412
> 
> 
> One of the naysayers on Amazon was quite specific comparing it to the anaglyph version, and stating it was no better. (It wouldn't take much in my estimation to improve on that fiasco). Everything being equal, I'll be able to make a judgement call myself by the end of the week.



Polar Express 3D looked AMAZING on my new JVC RS40 projector across a 140" diagonal screen, as well as my 55" Sony 55HX800. This douchbag on Amazon saying it looks as bad as the anaglyph versiobn might as well declare himself legally blind and dumb!


----------



## damnsam77

*List of my favorite 3D movies so far (using JVC RS40 projector across 1.1 gain 140" scope screen):*
Open Season 3D (Best in show for animated 3D!)
Under the Sea 3D (Best in show for IMAX- tied with Grand Cayon - Lots of cool 3D effects)
Grand Canyon: River at Risk 3D (Best in show for IMAX- tied with Under the Sea- Lots of cool 3D effects)
Deep Sea 3D (another excellent IMAX special)
Legends of the Guardian 3D (saw the first 10 mins, looked great!)
Alice in Wonderland 3D (Best 2D to 3D material)
Step up 3D (No ghosting on JVC RS40, great 3D battle dance scenes)
My Bloody Valentine 3D (No ghosting on JVC RS40, even more graphic in 3D)
A Christmas Carol (Great 3D movie, but too dim for my taste)
Despicable Me 3D (Not so much 3D effect, but great depth and colors, very minor ghosting)
Space Station 3D (Great 3D picture and "in your face" 3D, minor ghosting)
Avatar 3D (Great 3D depth and realism and not much "in your face" 3D effect)


----------



## donaldm823

Finally received my Blu-Ray 3D disk of Dolphins & Whales 3D. Had to order from Amazon UK since this title is not yet released in the US. As reported, the disk plays on US BluRay players and the disk is not region coded for just UK. Must be region free.


One problem, is that deilvery from UK took 22 days (ordered 12/9, received 12/31). The price though was $26.00 (includes shipping)so its cheaper than US Amazon IMAX titles and no customs or VAT charges


3D quality is comparable to other IMAX series but the video gets boring, mostly repeat shots of different dolphins and whales where as I found IMAX: Deep Sea more interestting


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *damnsam77* /forum/post/19728398
> 
> 
> Polar Express 3D looked AMAZING on my new JVC RS40 projector across a 140" diagonal screen, as well as my 55" Sony 55HX800. This douchbag on Amazon saying it looks as bad as the anaglyph versiobn might as well declare himself legally blind and dumb!



I agree that PE 3D was amazing on by Samsung 46" 3d LCD tv (un46c8000). What a great Christmas Eve Treat!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*‘Tron’ Among Disney’s 2011 3D Blu-ray Release Slate*

Quote:

Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment Jan. 3 said it plans to release at least 15 movies in 3D Blu-ray in 2011, underscoring Hollywood and the consumer electronics industry’s push to drive the popular high-definition theatrical format into the home.


The titles, which include animated classics The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast, and current theatrical releases Tron: Legacy and Tangled, will be released day-and-date and packaged together with the conventional Blu-ray version.
Quote:

Additional titles include Bolt, Meet the Robinsons, Tim Burton’s The Nightmare Before Christmas, G-Force and Chicken Little. Disney last year released Alice in Wonderland, Disney’s A Christmas Carol and Step Up 3, bringing the studio’s 3D Blu-ray overall release slate to nearly 20 movies.
 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/dis...se-slate-21559 


As soon as they announce actual release dates, I will add them to the schedule


----------



## TonyDP

Sound good, and best of all, there don't appear to be any exclusive hardware bundles in the bunch. Looking forward to seeing Tron: Legacy at home; if typical home video release schedules hold it should be available around March-April.


Sony and Disney are definitely doing their part to push 3D, now if only other studios would start pushing more titles and supporting the format better.


----------



## eriaur

 2011 will Be 3D Blu-ray's Year


----------



## ricabullah

I wonder if Step Up 3D is a real 3D?


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ricabullah* 
I wonder if Step Up 3D is a real 3D?
It is. It was shot with the Pace/Cameron 3D cameras - same ones used for Avatar.


----------



## ricabullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19770582
> 
> 
> It is. It was shot with the Pace/Cameron 3D cameras - same ones used for Avatar.



Thanks Lee.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Megamind 3D is another Samsung Exclusive*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1304777


----------



## Lee Stewart

_Parsons said 2011 will see a slew of new 3D Blu-ray releases he counts 70-plus theatrical titles announced so far_

http://www.homemediamagazine.com/ces...tion-ces-21634 


Where are all these titles Parsons is counting? The only 3D BD announcements that I have seen are the Disney one and the above Dreamworks exclusive title(s) with Samsung.


----------



## jwalz1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/19720385
> 
> 
> So far my most "wow" 3D movie was IMAX: Deep Sea which my mother bought me for Christmas (she knows I'm crazy into 3D). The whole presentation was just in your face. Fish swimming out infront of your nose almost, and at the end the coral spawning millions of tiny eggs just went from the far background and up into your living room.



I got my first disc yesterday. Imax "Under the Sea". Had the same reaction. I watched it 3 times and it has some jaw droppingly beautiful moments. I am going to order Deep Sea today.


----------



## AVSF President

I just got my 3D Bundle. I think what would help the industry is for them to profit on content sales volume and not on high price. Currently, BR3D disc is expensive. They should bring it down to $10 and watch the sales volume drive the industry up.


----------



## mntwister

Here's an intersting title in side-by side Blu-ray 3D, it's called THIS AIN'T AVATAR and is supposed to be the most expensive movie yet made that is xxx, and is Blu-ray 3D lol:

http://www.adultvideonation.com/dvds...6e8dd248211071


----------



## AVSF President

I hope they make Original Sin in BR3D. Would love to see Angelina Jolie's close-up swollen lips hyperextend through the screen.


Also these other 2 eye candy films : Woman on Top and Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## AVSF President

I will be looking to buy both Piranha and COTT in the coming weeks.


----------



## fxrh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19638485
> 
> 
> I have some great insider news......I have heard that Warner Home Video is possibly working on 3 3D movies, Kiss Me Kate, Dial M for Murder and House of Wax (the original). My source tells me anyway and she is very reliable. Let's hope they do come out, it would be nice to have some of these classics that were 3D available on Blu-ray 3D.



Many thanks for this information -- this is wonderful news! I'm hoping that given the sluggish sales of 3D hardware the studios will get the hint and reach into their vaults for the 50s classics. Universal is sitting on CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON, REVENGE OF THE CREATURE, and IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE. Here's hoping we'll see them soon.


----------



## AVSF President

Looks like the 2011 is off to a good start. According to the Best Buy representative who delivered my Panasonic, there was a substantial increase on their 3DTV deliveries, most likely due to the combo of Bundles and price parity with regular TVs.


Some of the 3D movies of last year are now lining up for BR3D. I just ordered Piranha from Amazon.


----------



## AVSF President

I wonder how this scene will turn up on 3D . . .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjmGN0x-u8Y


----------



## cwmchenr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/18325168
> 
> 
> I guess this is what you would call a "soft" launch. You don't really get any "softer" than this, lol. I mean, it's almost like they are deliberately trying to fail or something.



One could only hope.


I'm just glad they are offering the option to turn off 3D on blu-ray. I have seen a few 3D movies and they absolutley suck. 3D has always been a gimick and it always will be. If you are good at your job, you don't need 3D.


Some say 3D only movies are a deal breaker for going to see a movie, that is exactly how I feel. I can hardly wait for The Hobbit to come out but, if it is only shown in 3D, I will wait for BluRay. The Green Hornet is about to release this weekend and I want to see it as well, most of the theaters around here offer movies in both formats but not always. No 2D offering, no payment from me.


I can't see the rave over these movies. Not that I don't want it to work (well, maybe) but it seems like there are to many trade-offs. For example, It seems like we are going back in time when watching a 3D movie because the resolution seems to drop. There is much less detail. Also, the brightness is annoyingly (is that a word?) low. Therefore, personally, I get a raging headache in any 3D movie I watch. Also, My 14 yearold sons and every friend they have watched movies with, can't stand them either. Then there are the annoying glasses that I have to purchase......EVERYTIME!!!!! I mean really?


Then, there is 3D at Home. OK, so what happens if I have a panasonic 3D TV and I want to watch a football game and I only have 5 sets of glasses? I would say my buddies could bring their glasses but oops, they don't have 3D or they have a Sharp television, not a panasonic. I mean, come on. We've seen this before with VHS vs. Beta and HD DVD vs. BluRay...... settle on a technology before intoducing to the public. Hollywood and all these manufactures need to get on the same page and work all this out first.


Personally, I will never be on board with 3D, it's just plain junk. If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3D, then you are simple minded enough to deal with the garbage 3D that Hollywood puts out. I personally have yet to see a 3D movie, at any point in my life, that was a good movie..... and Yes, I saw Avatar.... Avatar was not a good movie. It was visually striking and the quality of the video rendering was superior to most movies that come out of Hollywood. But a good movie it was not.


Sorry if my rant starts any flaming here but, these are my opinions, and I am entitled to them as are you, and I would love to see 3D die a painful awful death, never to be heard from again but, it would probably be easier to try to understand women.


----------



## Steve P.

Universal glasses that work with any brand of TV are on sale now. 2D showings are also available at your local theater, so you can safely remain in the flat world.


----------



## Lee Stewart

I was expecting many more 3D BD announcements then just the Disney one at CES.


----------



## Nomad360

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cwmchenr* 
One could only hope.


I'm just glad they are offering the option to turn off 3D on blu-ray. I have seen a few 3D movies and they absolutley suck. 3D has always been a gimick and it always will be. If you are good at your job, you don't need 3D.


Some say 3D only movies are a deal breaker for going to see a movie, that is exactly how I feel. I can hardly wait for The Hobbit to come out but, if it is only shown in 3D, I will wait for BluRay. The Green Hornet is about to release this weekend and I want to see it as well, most of the theaters around here offer movies in both formats but not always. No 2D offering, no payment from me.


I can't see the rave over these movies. Not that I don't want it to work (well, maybe) but it seems like there are to many trade-offs. For example, It seems like we are going back in time when watching a 3D movie because the resolution seems to drop. There is much less detail. Also, the brightness is annoyingly (is that a word?) low. Therefore, personally, I get a raging headache in any 3D movie I watch. Also, My 14 yearold sons and every friend they have watched movies with, can't stand them either. Then there are the annoying glasses that I have to purchase......EVERYTIME!!!!! I mean really?


Then, there is 3D at Home. OK, so what happens if I have a panasonic 3D TV and I want to watch a football game and I only have 5 sets of glasses? I would say my buddies could bring their glasses but oops, they don't have 3D or they have a Sharp television, not a panasonic. I mean, come on. We've seen this before with VHS vs. Beta and HD DVD vs. BluRay...... settle on a technology before intoducing to the public. Hollywood and all these manufactures need to get on the same page and work all this out first.


Personally, I will never be on board with 3D, it's just plain junk. If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3D, then you are simple minded enough to deal with the garbage 3D that Hollywood puts out. I personally have yet to see a 3D movie, at any point in my life, that was a good movie..... and Yes, I saw Avatar.... Avatar was not a good movie. It was visually striking and the quality of the video rendering was superior to most movies that come out of Hollywood. But a good movie it was not.


Sorry if my rant starts any flaming here but, these are my opinions, and I am entitled to them as are you, and I would love to see 3D die a painful awful death, never to be heard from again but, it would probably be easier to try to understand women.
Cool story Bro!


After watching 2D movies again,and watching sports in 2D,I hope 2D dies in a painful awful death,it's just trash.


----------



## lincoln_husker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nomad360* /forum/post/19811768
> 
> 
> Cool story Bro!
> 
> 
> After watching 2D movies again,and watching sports in 2D,I hope 2D dies in a painful awful death,it's just trash.



haha. i agree.


he probably still has his top of the line 32" sony trinitron from 1992 and won't buy anything else, either because he can't afford it, or "it sucks because i refuse to change"...


----------



## Avatar26

For the OP:


Any updates to the general release dates on the manufacturer-exclusive discs would be much appreciated! Not sure if anyone has updates, sure hope so...


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fxrh* /forum/post/19796681
> 
> 
> Many thanks for this information -- this is wonderful news! I'm hoping that given the sluggish sales of 3D hardware the studios will get the hint and reach into their vaults for the 50s classics. Universal is sitting on CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON, REVENGE OF THE CREATURE, and IT CAME FROM OUTER SPACE. Here's hoping we'll see them soon.



I would love to own those Universal titles too! I think we have much to look forward too. Certainly the studios are aware of their 50's 3D titles and are considering them.


I would also like to see the wave from the early 80's like Jaws 3D Friday the 13th 3D, Comin' At Ya, Amityville 3D, Metalstorm, Spacehunter Adventures in the Forbidden Zone and Parasite. Although none of these titles are great movies by any means, I'd still be interested.


I saw Comin' At 'Ya twice in Minneapolis at the Skyway Theater downtown. It's a western with a decent story but was mainly an hour and a half of things being thown out at you, which alot of people think is hokey for 3D now, but I loved having that much come out of the screen into my lap, guns, coins, cowboy hats, Indian feathers, would make a great Blu-ray.

*3D MOVIES*


1950's


Revenge of the Creature | 1955

Son of Sinbad | 1955

Arena | 1954

Creature from the Black Lagoon | 1954

Crystal | 1954

Dangerous Mission | 1954

Dial M for Murder | 1954

Drums of Tahiti | 1954

El Jinete | 1954

Gog | 1954

Gorilla at Large | 1954

Jesse James vs the Daltons | 1954

Jivaro | 1954

Money from Home | 1954

Phantom of the Rue Morgue | 1954

Southwest Passage | 1954

Taza, Son of Cochise | 1954

The Diamond Wizard | 1954

The French Line | 1954

The Mad Magician | 1954

The Pencil on Ice | 1954

The Very First Wilhelm Scream | 1953

Cat Women of the Moon | 1953

Cease Fire | 1953

Charge at Feather River | 1953

Devil’s Canyon | 1953

Flight to Tangier | 1953

Fort Ti | 1953

Gun Fury | 1953

Hannah Lee | 1953

Hondo | 1953

House of Wax | 1953

I, The Jury | 1953

Inferno | 1953

It Came from Outer Space | 1953

Kiss Me Kate | 1953

Louisiana Territory | 1953

Man in the Dark | 1953

Miss Sadie Thompson | 1953

Robot Monster | 1953

Sangaree | 1953

Second Chance | 1953

Side Streets of Hollywood | 1953

The Glass Web | 1953

The Maze | 1953

The Moonlighter | 1953

The Nebraskan | 1953

The Stranger Wore a Gun | 1953

Those Redheads from Seattle | 1953

Wings of the Hawk | 1953

Bwana Devil | 1952


1960's


The Stewardesses | 1969

Frankenstein’s Bloody Terror | 1968

The Bubble | 1966

Paradisio | 1962

The Playgirls and the Bellboy | 1962

The Mask | 1961

September Storm | 1966



1970's


The Magnificent Bodyguards | 1978

A*P*E | 1976

Dynasty | 1976

Lollipop Girls in Hard Candy | 1976

Revenge | 1976

Surfer Girls | 1976

A Man with a Maid 1975

Andy Warhol’s Frankenstein | 1974

Asylum of the Insane | 1973

Domo Arigato | 1972

Three Dimensions of Greta | 1972

Captain Milkshake | 1971


1980's


Starchaser The Legend of Orin | 1986

Blonde Emmanuelle | 1985

The Legend of Orin | 1985

Emmanuelle 4 | 1984Hot Heir | 1984

Hyperspace | 1984

My Dear Kuttichattan | 1984

Silent Madness | 1984

Tales of the Third Dimension | 1984

Amityville 3 | 1983

Jaws 3D | 1983

Metalstorm – The Destruction of Jared-Syd | 1983

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone | 1983

The Man Who Wasn’t There | 1983

(Rottweiler) Dogs of Hell | 1982

Friday the 13th Part 3 | 1982

Parasite | 1982

Treasure of the Four Crowns | 1982

coming at ya | 1982


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Avatar26* 
For the OP:


Any updates to the general release dates on the manufacturer-exclusive discs would be much appreciated! Not sure if anyone has updates, sure hope so...
The OP is up to date as of 1/11/11.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Unconfirmed:


JACKASS 3D on March 8 as a Best Buy exclusive.


----------



## Carny_Priest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19813151
> 
> 
> 
> The Very First Wilhelm Scream | 1953
> 
> 
> (Courtesy of 3Dguy)




Seriously?


That sounds like a masterpiece of 3D on par with Blond Emmanuelle


I do recall seeing Spacehunter:Adventures in the Forbidden Zone on cable a few times many years ago. Pre John Hughes Molly Ringwald!


as well as Metalstorm. Pre Bull from Night Court Richard Moll!


The 80s were great.


----------



## Steve P.

CHARGE AT FEATHER RIVER (1953) was the movie that introduced the Wilhelm scream. I just heard it in YOGI BEAR 3-D!


----------



## Justin-Dawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwmchenr* /forum/post/19810464
> 
> 
> One could only hope.
> 
> 
> I'm just glad they are offering the option to turn off 3D on blu-ray. I have seen a few 3D movies and they absolutley suck. 3D has always been a gimick and it always will be. If you are good at your job, you don't need 3D.
> 
> 
> Some say 3D only movies are a deal breaker for going to see a movie, that is exactly how I feel. I can hardly wait for The Hobbit to come out but, if it is only shown in 3D, I will wait for BluRay. The Green Hornet is about to release this weekend and I want to see it as well, most of the theaters around here offer movies in both formats but not always. No 2D offering, no payment from me.
> 
> 
> I can't see the rave over these movies. Not that I don't want it to work (well, maybe) but it seems like there are to many trade-offs. For example, It seems like we are going back in time when watching a 3D movie because the resolution seems to drop. There is much less detail. Also, the brightness is annoyingly (is that a word?) low. Therefore, personally, I get a raging headache in any 3D movie I watch. Also, My 14 yearold sons and every friend they have watched movies with, can't stand them either. Then there are the annoying glasses that I have to purchase......EVERYTIME!!!!! I mean really?
> 
> 
> Then, there is 3D at Home. OK, so what happens if I have a panasonic 3D TV and I want to watch a football game and I only have 5 sets of glasses? I would say my buddies could bring their glasses but oops, they don't have 3D or they have a Sharp television, not a panasonic. I mean, come on. We've seen this before with VHS vs. Beta and HD DVD vs. BluRay...... settle on a technology before intoducing to the public. Hollywood and all these manufactures need to get on the same page and work all this out first.
> 
> 
> Personally, I will never be on board with 3D, it's just plain junk. If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3D, then you are simple minded enough to deal with the garbage 3D that Hollywood puts out. I personally have yet to see a 3D movie, at any point in my life, that was a good movie..... and Yes, I saw Avatar.... Avatar was not a good movie. It was visually striking and the quality of the video rendering was superior to most movies that come out of Hollywood. But a good movie it was not.
> 
> 
> Sorry if my rant starts any flaming here but, these are my opinions, and I am entitled to them as are you, and I would love to see 3D die a painful awful death, never to be heard from again but, it would probably be easier to try to understand women.



You sound like the guy who couldn't "see" the difference between SD and HD, or just couldn't see 1080p taking off after 720p became a standard.


Yes you're entitled to your opinion. So are the people who think Obama is a Musslim, Obama wasn't born in America, the government was responsible for 9/11 and the World is ending in 2012... it doesn't mean you don't sound like an idiot.


Yes I'm sure this post will get moderated out, I just don't understand why someone would go on a forum specifically targeted at people who enjoy 3d and are excited about future 3d releases, and start bashing everything 3d related. "If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3d"? You just said that they've yet to make a good 3d movie but are glad that they have the option to watch 3d movies in 2d on bluray... it's the same movie retard. It's good enough to drop $30 on the bluray but as soon as you turn 3d on, the story goes to hell...? You're excited for the hobbit but won't watch it in 3d... even though you said the visuals in Avatar were "striking".


Still upset about women getting the vote?


----------



## AVSF President

3D is here to stay. We are past that. If you need one last evidence, just look at how 3D movies fared in the box office last year. Want another? Look at the continuing trend of 3D movies to be out this year.


As I type this, movies are being filmed in stereoscopic lenses, animations are being rendered in 3D, TVs are being manufactured with 3D, glassess are being stocked for sale to support 3D.


Active TVs are the smarter choice over Passive TVs because of superior quality. Passive TVs will be introduced this year, there will be initial buzz about it, but at the end, it will die down due to issues on quality.


Passive I think is good for the industry to let people know that the manufacturers have listened to what people wanted and let them see that it is not a good product. Instead of convincing the people, the manufacturers are letting the people convince themselves.


----------



## DenisG

OK, back on topic please.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*New Lovers' Guide to Be Released... in 3D*



> Quote:
> Produced by the original TLG partnership of Robert
> 
> Page and William Campbell, The Lovers' Guide 3D will reach cinemas this month and then come out on DVD and stereoscopic 3D Blu-Ray on 7th February... 'in time for Valentine's Day'. Lovely.


 http://www.moviefone.co.uk/2011/01/14/lovers-guide-3D/


----------



## AVSF President

Thanks Lee for your masterful work on this thread.


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19819066
> 
> 
> Unconfirmed:
> 
> 
> JACKASS 3D on March 8 as a Best Buy exclusive.



I really hope this is true. They did a great job making 3D a big part of the movie and I havent laughed that hard in a long time. I already told me wife when this comes out Ill probably end up watching it acouple times.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwmchenr* /forum/post/19810464
> 
> 
> The Green Hornet is about to release this weekend and I want to see it as well, most of the theaters around here offer movies in both formats but not always. No 2D offering, no payment from me.
> 
> 
> Personally, I will never be on board with 3D, it's just plain junk. If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3D, then you are simple minded enough to deal with the garbage 3D that Hollywood puts out. I personally have yet to see a 3D movie, at any point in my life, that was a good movie..... and Yes, I saw Avatar.... Avatar was not a good movie. It was visually striking and the quality of the video rendering was superior to most movies that come out of Hollywood. But a good movie it was not.



You have many valid points. Wanting to see The Green Hornet does not lend much credibility to your opinions. As simple minded as I may be, I will most likely watch the 3D version of the hornet movie when I can watch it in my home.


----------



## mntwister

_Originally Posted by cwmchenr View Post

The Green Hornet is about to release this weekend and I want to see it as well, most of the theaters around here offer movies in both formats but not always. No 2D offering, no payment from me.


Personally, I will never be on board with 3D, it's just plain junk. If you are simple minded enough to enjoy 3D, then you are simple minded enough to deal with the garbage 3D that Hollywood puts out. I personally have yet to see a 3D movie, at any point in my life, that was a good movie..... and Yes, I saw Avatar.... Avatar was not a good movie. It was visually striking and the quality of the video rendering was superior to most movies that come out of Hollywood. But a good movie it was not._



LOL, I didn't realize that all of us 3D fans were "simple minded." If that is the case, I am enjoying the heck out of my simple mind with my JVC RS50 3D projector.


I am looking forward to all of the 3D titles that come out, and I am hearing some inside information that several studios are taking a few of their most beloved classics and doing QUALITY 3D conversions, for those who want them. Disney has started with The Lion King and Beauty and the Beast, and then there are 2 more studios with a few titles in the works. I am all for it, as long as they present the original theatrical presentation in stunning quality along with it.


This is going to be a great year for "Simple minded" 3D TV owners.


----------



## AVSF President

Saw 3d coming out on the 25th. Anyone here getting it? Might be the last story movie comiing out in the next 2 months.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19838606
> 
> 
> Saw 3d coming out on the 25th. Anyone here getting it? Might be the last story movie comiing out in the next 2 months.



I will be getting it, I have the entire collection so I want the final chapter plus the 3D, it's few and far between for movies that are live action rather than animation. I did not get a chance to see it in theaters.


----------



## AVSF President

Hoping to get a review from you mntwister.


Btw, anyone here who has A Chirstmas Carol (ACC) and how was it ? It's a conversion right? But thinking it's also animated that 3dr conversion would be satisfactory.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19844192
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a review from you mntwister.
> 
> 
> Btw, anyone here who has A Chirstmas Carol (ACC) and how was it ? It's a conversion right? But thinking it's also animated that 3dr conversion would be satisfactory.



In my opinion, Christmas Carol is one of the best looking 3D titles of them all. Disney did a top notch 3D transfer that I have watched 3 times now, it's stunning, a must for every 3D collection. Dark scenes look fantastic and I saw no ghosting problem at all with this one. It's worth the price. Gorgeous cinematography,I was surprised at how good the movie was as well, it was a blind buy for me, now one of my favorites.


----------



## AVSF President

^ Thank you! Now I'm getting excited over this purchase. May get delivered early next week.


----------



## Matts4313

ACC trailer looks amazing on the Vudu 3d stream. Its one of 3 that I am able to access as a Panasonic 100 Bluray owner.. But its really cool.


----------



## donaldm823




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19846705
> 
> 
> In my opinion, Christmas Carol is one of the best looking 3D titles of them all. Disney did a top notch 3D transfer that I have watched 3 times now, it's stunning, a must for every 3D collection. Dark scenes look fantastic and I saw no ghosting problem at all with this one. It's worth the price. Gorgeous cinematography,I was surprised at how good the movie was as well, it was a blind buy for me, now one of my favorites.



definitely one of the best in my 12 disk 3D library. Polar Express comes in a close second. Chrismas is much better than the IMAX 3D series


----------



## DenisG

Jackass 3 (Two-Disc Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray Combo + Digital Copy) (2010)

This title will be released on March 8, 2011.
http://www.amazon.com/Jackass-Two-Di...452055&sr=1-46


----------



## NorthJersey

I think Amazon has that labelled wrong. I read somewhere (maybe digitalbits) that Best Buy was going to have an exclusive on the 3D Bluray of Jackass 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19858606
> 
> 
> I think Amazon has that labelled wrong. I read somewhere (maybe digitalbits) that Best Buy was going to have an exclusive on the 3D Bluray of Jackass 3D



They do. This is the cover art for the Amazon 3/8 release:











Which is the same cover art over at Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Jackass+...518&st=jackass 3D&lp=1&cp=1


----------



## AVSF President

I can't understand why BDA is not complying to their own rule of using the agreed Blu-ray 3D logo. Not sure if this is the issue with Jackass but just look at AIW and you will not find the logo on the front. I have read many experiences of incorrectly purchasing what they though was the BD3D only to find it's Anaglyph 3d in BD format.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19861606
> 
> 
> I can't understand why BDA is not complying to their own rule of using the agreed Blu-ray 3D logo. Not sure if this is the issue with Jackass but just look at AIW and you will not find the logo on the front. I have read many experiences of incorrectly purchasing what they though was the BD3D only to find it's Anaglyph 3d in BD format.



That cover art you see for the latest Jackass movie is correct. That is not the 3D BD edition. That has not been announced yet.


AFAIK, all the 3D BDs that are genuine do have the correct logo, or like the case of the Disney 3D BDs specifically say 3D Bluray on the cover:


----------



## eriaur

 Jackass 3 DVD and Blu-ray specifications 


JACKASS 3 Blu-ray/DVD Combo with Digital Copy


The discs include the following:


DVD:

· Classic 3D Anaglyph of the Original Theatrical Version (with four pairs of glasses)


----------



## eriaur

Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3D (Single-Disc Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray Combo) - With no Blu-ray 3D logo (this is 3D BD, not anaglyph) - Maybe the cover will change


Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3D (2D Version) - On the cover: 2D version of the 3D theatrical release


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/19862278
> 
> Jackass 3 DVD and Blu-ray specifications
> 
> 
> JACKASS 3 Blu-ray/DVD Combo with Digital Copy
> 
> 
> The discs include the following:
> 
> 
> DVD:
> 
> · Classic 3D Anaglyph of the Original Theatrical Version (with four pairs of glasses)



And?


The DVD is Anaglyph, not the BD.


The official name of the movie is Jackass 3D:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1116184/


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19862881
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> The DVD is Anaglyph, not the BD.
> 
> 
> The official name of the movie is Jackass 3D:
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1116184/



Yes.


----------



## eriaur

Back on topic:

Today3D: Disney's Tangled Blu-ray 3D Release Date and Details (March 29)


highdefdiscnews: Disney film “Tangled” on Blu-ray & Blu-ray 3D in March


----------



## AVSF President

How about AIW? It does not have the logo . . . or am not seeing it?


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19866863
> 
> 
> How about AIW? It does not have the logo . . . or am not seeing it?



See #637


----------



## AVSF President

They should use the same logo for all and better yet heed this suggestion : Put the official logo in one same spot for all.


----------



## AVSF President

Could someone enlighten me on difference between the 2 AIW 4-disc sets. One cover is Mad Hatter big face while the other is him walking. Both descriptions I see on Ebay have Blu-ray 3d on them.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19873542
> 
> 
> Could someone enlighten me on difference between the 2 AIW 4-disc sets. One cover is Mad Hatter big face while the other is him walking. Both descriptions I see on Ebay have Blu-ray 3d on them.



AFAIK, this is the AIW 3D BD release from Disney:











That is all that Amazon shows.


----------



## BSTNFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AVSF President* /forum/post/19873542
> 
> 
> Could someone enlighten me on difference between the 2 AIW 4-disc sets. One cover is Mad Hatter big face while the other is him walking. Both descriptions I see on Ebay have Blu-ray 3d on them.



I believe that one of them was an initial holographic image.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BSTNFAN* /forum/post/19873761
> 
> 
> I believe that one of them was an initial holographic image.


_'Alice in Wonderland' arrives on 3D Blu-ray as a four disc set packaged in a standard blue case with a *holographic slipcover*._


----------



## AVSF President

Thanks guys. I think I will just steer clear from the walking Mad Hatter cover.


----------



## WirelessGuru

The release schedule for the next 6 months is a few Imax releases and only 1 feature film? Are you freakin kidding me? This is outrageous!


----------



## Steve P.

No, that's what we know right now.


Most studios do not announce releases that far in advance. With new 3-D movies coming nearly every weekend, along with hundreds of available catalog titles, you will see releases.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/19893381
> 
> 
> The release schedule for the next 6 months is a few Imax releases and only 1 feature film? Are you freakin kidding me? This is outrageous!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/19894129
> 
> 
> No, that's what we know right now.
> 
> 
> Most studios do not announce releases that far in advance. With new 3-D movies coming nearly every weekend, along with hundreds of available catalog titles, you will see releases.



Exactly. For example, it was just announced that the latest Harry Potter movie (Deathly Hallows pt 1) will be released on BD in April. That is less than three months away, and that would be a pretty big announcement, you would think. (Conversely, Star Wars on BD has a nine-month lead time.)


So we just need to wait and see. I would expect about double or triple last-year's releases. Unless Paramount announces that they are dumping 2D BD to go 3D BD-exclusive, in which case about three months later Warner will announce they are dropping 3D BD, Paramount will dump 3D and retreat back to 2D, Fox will be accused of causing the whole issue by waffling, and everyone will try to forget 3D BD ever existed.




















Seriously, I would be surprised if we didn't see a good increase over the quantity (and hopefully quality) of last-year's offerings. But I've been surprised before...










shinksma


----------



## AVSF President

Yup just got to chill for a while and chase those that are still out there.


Here are movies I'm going to chase in the Feb-Mar dry spell :


My Bloody Valentine

HTTYD

The Last Airbender

COTT

Alice In Wonderland

Saw

Open Season


Exciting times ahead.


----------



## eriaur

Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment has announced the DVD, Blu-ray and 3D Blu-ray release of *TRON: Legacy* for the 11th of April (UK). The US release date has not been confirmed.


a look at the artwork:
http://forum.blu-ray.com/united-king...il-2011-a.html 



The Hole with UK release date: June 6


----------



## Lee Stewart

Fox Executive Discusses Blu-ray Plans



> Quote:
> 3D Blu-ray
> 
> 
> Marcais couldn't answer the question of when the Avatar 3D Blu-ray would be available in stores. However, Fox intends to start offering 3D Blu-ray movies for general release in 2011.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5821


----------



## DenisG

Looks like there is going to be a Tron 4 and 5 disk release.

No release date.

Tron: Legacy (Four-Disc Combo Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)

Tron: Legacy Limited Edition (Five-Disc Combo Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy + Tron: The Original Classic Special Edition Blu-ray)


----------



## AVSF President

Haha. They might as well include a Director's cut in BD3D, BD2D and DVD to make it an 8-disc set. LMAO.


Seriously, hope they stop this combo crazy gag.


----------



## NorthJersey

I didn't see (new) Tron when it was out ? if it was any good I'd get the 3D copy w/ the original Tron movie. What's the general opinion overall on the latest Tron movie (not related to the 3d effects!)


----------



## Steve P.

All special effects, little story, (just like the original). The 3-D was surprisingly subtle.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19944632
> 
> 
> I didn't see (new) Tron when it was out ? if it was any good I'd get the 3D copy w/ the original Tron movie. What's the general opinion overall on the latest Tron movie (not related to the 3d effects!)



Great movie if you are a fan of the original. Nice special effects. 3D, not so great.


----------



## AVSF President

No doubt I will buy this when it comes out. Olivia Wilde rocks me.


----------



## eriaur

edit


----------



## Lee Stewart

TRON: Legacy


From The Digital Bits:



> Quote:
> [Editor's UPDATE: Multiple retail sources are suggesting to us today that the street date will be 4/5 in the U.S., but that's still officially TBA. All configurations can now be preordered at Amazon.com by clicking on the cover art. Note that we've also added the DVD versions of both films



I will add it to the schedule and if the date changes - I will correct it.


----------



## BackQuack

Green Hornet 3D Blu-Ray is up on Amazon UK with a street date of May 9th.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Green-Hornet...256415&sr=1-18


----------



## Decrypticshadow

Ok, so I was curious on which types of 3D blurays look the best on the Sony 55HX800? Do analygraphs(sp?) work on this set and if so what kinds should I look for?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/19977758
> 
> 
> Ok, so I was curious on which types of 3D blurays look the best on the Sony 55HX800? Do analygraphs(sp?) work on this set and if so what kinds should I look for?



LOL - Anaglyph 3D optical discs (DVD and BD) work on any TV (SDTV and HDTV). No special 3DTV needed. Of course your image is going to look like this:











Is that what you want?


----------



## eriaur

Hybrid (Low-Budget movie, converted to 3D) with UK release date: June 13

BD Horror News - Psycho Car Flick 'Hybrid' Gets Post-Converted to 3-D


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Anaglyph 3D optical discs (DVD and BD) work on any TV (SDTV and HDTV). No special 3DTV needed. Of course your image is going to look like this:
> 
> 
> Is that what you want?



Lol no. I'm just new to all this and not up to par on all the terminology. I've seen terms like sbs, half sbs, and things like that.. Just wondering how you would know which it is when buying the BD.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/19978895
> 
> 
> Lol no. I'm just new to all this and not up to par on all the terminology. I've seen terms like sbs, half sbs, and things like that.. Just wondering how you would know which it is when buying the BD.



See the OP. All those titles are full color 3D. You can go by the release date. AFAIK, they don't release any anaglyph 3D BDs any more. There are only a handful to begin with. And look for the 3D BD logo (except on Disney titles):


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Paramount Explains Why No 3D Blu-ray for Jackass 3*



> Quote:
> As previously reported, Jackass 3 will come out on March 8 without a 3D Blu-ray version, only an antiquated anaglyph 3D version (with two-colored glasses), and in standard definition, on the accompanying DVD. The Digital Bits contacted Paramount Home Entertainment to ask why. The official response received was the decision was made "in an effort to bring the 3D home viewing experience of Jackass 3 to as wide an audience as possible."
> 
> 
> The studio added: "This ensures that all consumers with a DVD player will have the opportunity to experience the film in classic 3D at home."
> 
> 
> To date, Paramount has only released one 3D Blu-ray title: the Best Buy exclusive 3D BD of The Last Airbender.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5868


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Green Hornet will be released as a 3D BD*

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Gr...Blu-ray/20053/


----------



## Steve P.

They are still releasing a few anaglyph blu-rays. SCAR is coming at the end of March, and several others (such as PIRANHA and STREET DANCE) have been released outside the US recently.


----------



## mntwister




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19984304
> 
> *Paramount Explains Why No 3D Blu-ray for Jackass 3*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5868




Here's the link to Facebook Paramount page. I suggested all people with 3D tv's make a post about Jackass, there's no reason they shouldn't be releasing this in Blu-ray 3D (unless it's another Best Buy Exclusive like Last Airbender).

http://www.facebook.com/#!/ParamountHomeEnt


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntwister* /forum/post/19985508
> 
> 
> Here's the link to Facebook Paramount page. I suggested all people with 3D tv's make a post about Jackass, there's no reason they shouldn't be releasing this in Blu-ray 3D (unless it's another Best Buy Exclusive like Last Airbender).
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/ParamountHomeEnt



That's probably why they aren't releasing it - no one wants to pay them to do so.










UPDATE:



> Quote:
> Sources at Paramount are still claiming that Jackass 3 will NOT be available as a general Blu-ray 3D release (although retail sources still suggest that a Best Buy BD3D exclusive is a possibility).


 http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents


----------



## BIG ED

2 titles in 4 months.

(Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep.)

3 titles in 5 months.

(Jun, Jul, Aug, Sep, Oct.)

3 titles in Jan.

0 titles in Feb.

6 titles in 7 out of the 9 months the format been available.

2 titles every 3 wks?!?! Really.


Wake me up when the software shows up.


Worst home video format launch EVER!

(makes HD DVD's "Failure to Launch", p.i., seem awesome in comparison)

[I'm not dismissing the format/the format will succeed/as there will be 3D hardware in the future]


----------



## Soundmaster10.2

From engadget.com:



> Quote:
> Aimed at the cross section of movie fans that love Justin Timberlake and hate movies about Facebook, Warner's scheduled a day-and-date Blu-ray 3D release for Yogi Bear March 22nd. The 80-minute feature has plenty of extras in Full HD 3D, including a tour around Jellystone, some 3D test footage and even a Rabid Rider Looney Tunes short. The Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D combo packs sport $35.99 and $44.95 MSRPs, respectively.



Link:

http://hd.engadget.com/2011/02/10/yo...n-the-same-da/


----------



## Lee Stewart

*RealD, Toshiba Run ‘Carmen In 3D' Promos*



> Quote:
> Los Angeles - RealD, the developer of 3D theater, movie and passive-glasses 3DTV technologies, said it has signed a marketing and promotional deal with Toshiba around the upcoming feature film "Carmen in 3D."


 http://www.twice.com/article/463826-..._3D_Promos.php


----------



## xxexvxrx

So based off Paramount's decision on not to release a true 3D BD of Jackass, one can safely assume they don't have any intentions of releasing some of their other catalog titles as well? I'm mainly hoping for a "Friday the 13th part 3D" release, but I guess that won't be happening... oh well


----------



## eriaur

Disney press release
http://collider.com/tron-tron-legacy...details/75818/


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xxexvxrx* /forum/post/19991032
> 
> 
> So based off Paramount's decision on not to release a true 3D BD of Jackass, one can safely assume they don't have any intentions of releasing some of their other catalog titles as well? I'm mainly hoping for a "Friday the 13th part 3D" release, but I guess that won't be happening... oh well



Maybe Best Buy will pay them for an exclusive(s). They don't seem to want to just have a general release as of yet.


----------



## StvRbrsn

Great thread. Got my Tron 5 disc on preorder, as well as 3 other older ones on price watch. Now just need tv


----------



## StvRbrsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19984304
> 
> *Paramount Explains Why No 3D Blu-ray for Jackass 3*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5868



That stinks...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19984333
> 
> *The Green Hornet will be released as a 3D BD*
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Gr...Blu-ray/20053/



Wasn't this one criticized for mediocre 3D at the cinema? Was it a conversion?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* /forum/post/19993835
> 
> 
> That stinks...



Yes it does, Paramount like Dreamworks Animation is not supporting consumer 3D BD.



> Quote:
> Wasn't this one criticized for mediocre 3D at the cinema? Was it a conversion?



Yes it was a conversion.


----------



## StvRbrsn

Thanks!


Maybe with lower priced 3D sets, especially in the plasma realm, this will be a better year.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *StvRbrsn* /forum/post/19994001
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Maybe with lower priced 3D sets, especially in the plasma realm, this will be a better year.



Hope springs eternal!










I have my doubts though. I was very dismayed to see that of the 6 major Hollywood studios, only one (Disney) have a preview of their upcomming 3D BDs at CES. That is the place to announce them.


----------



## shinksma

There are a few IMAX 3D titles out there, and their market prices and MSRPs seem to be in two zones: e.g. Space Station and Deep Sea at $36-ish retail, and Grand Canyon and Ultimate Wave Tahiti around $17-$20.


Any particular reason for the pricing structure? I saw that the producer of Grand Canyon also produced Tahiti, but not the others (he posted in the Grand Canyon thread a long while back), so it is based on royalties or organization distributing? The cheaper ones seem to be from Image Entertainment, whereas the more expensive titles are from IMAX or Warner (a brief survey via Amazon). I don't perceive that the more expensive ones have longer play times or have additional discs.


I'd love to own a copy of Space Station having seen it at the KSC IMAX theater, just having a hard time swallowing $35 or so for 45 min.


Opinions? Insider knowledge? Anyone? Bueller?


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/19995164
> 
> 
> There are a few IMAX 3D titles out there, and their market prices and MSRPs seem to be in two zones: e.g. Space Station and Deep Sea at $36-ish retail, and Grand Canyon and Ultimate Wave Tahiti around $17-$20.
> 
> 
> Any particular reason for the pricing structure? I saw that the producer of Grand Canyon also produced Tahiti, but not the others (he posted in the Grand Canyon thread a long while back), so it is based on royalties or organization distributing? The cheaper ones seem to be from Image Entertainment, whereas the more expensive titles are from IMAX or Warner (a brief survey via Amazon). I don't perceive that the more expensive ones have longer play times or have additional discs.
> 
> 
> I'd love to own a copy of Space Station having seen it at the KSC IMAX theater, just having a hard time swallowing $35 or so for 45 min.
> 
> 
> Opinions? Insider knowledge? Anyone? Bueller?
> 
> 
> shinksma



1. 3D BD is an early adopter format. That means high prices.


2. It costs more to produce a 3D BD.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19995334
> 
> 
> 1. 3D BD is an early adopter format. That means high prices.
> 
> 
> 2. It costs more to produce a 3D BD.



I understand those points, but why the price disparity between what otherwise would be considered the same level 3DBDs? They are all IMAX titles.


Why is it cheaper to produce, for example, Tahiti 3D vs Space Station 3D? Those astronauts shouldn't have much of a signing fee...










Or to keep comparisons in the same environment, IMAX Deep Sea vs IMAX Wild Ocean?


Just curious,


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/19995472
> 
> 
> I understand those points, but why the price disparity between what otherwise would be considered the same level 3DBDs? They are all IMAX titles.
> 
> 
> Why is it cheaper to produce, for example, Tahiti 3D vs Space Station 3D? Those astronauts shouldn't have much of a signing fee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or to keep comparisons in the same environment, IMAX Deep Sea vs IMAX Wild Ocean?
> 
> 
> Just curious,
> 
> 
> shinksma



That IMO, would be based on popularity. If they felt a title will sell more, they charge more. They do have box office records to compare against. Remember you are talking about small quantities of sales here.


IMAX 3D titles in general will be high priced due to the extra step that is required - they have to go from 15/70mm (L & R views) to 35mm (L & R views). AFAIK, they can't transfer from 15/70mm directly.


And IMAX isn't a studio. They don't make their own content. Not like WB or Fox for instance.


----------



## PBSengineer

If I'm not mistaken, IMAX 3D arrives in theatres as video files on a hard drive. Hence, the conversion to video has already occurred and it's only a matter of format conversion--simple enough.

Cost doesn't enter into the price, just what they think we'll pay.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/19996347
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, IMAX 3D arrives in theatres as video files on a hard drive. Hence, the conversion to video has already occurred and it's only a matter of format conversion--simple enough.
> 
> Cost doesn't enter into the price, just what they think we'll pay.



That is only for the Digital IMAX theaters. Any of the existing IMAX 3D docs shot on 15/70mm will be just that. They haven't shot an IMAX doc yet using digital cameras, though a portion of the new doc BORN TO BE WILD is.


----------



## PBSengineer

But, because there is digital.IMAX, all productions have already been converted to digital just to support theatres. So cost of IMAX Blueray 3D doesn't go up because of digital conversion costs.

Again: the price is what the distributor thinks we willing to pay--production cost of the original IMAX has little to do with it.


----------



## StvRbrsn

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...ay_3D_releases 


good link to monitor, if it's not already been posted (saw this at another site).


Nice to see a few biggies originally shot in 3D, hopefully as we go thru this year and next, more and more will be shot on 3D and not converted.


----------



## shinksma

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
And IMAX isn't a studio. They don't make their own content. Not like WB or Fox for instance.
I don't agree, based on what I understand (an ex-colleague works for IMAX in Mississauga, Ontario): IMAX is their own studio (that originally focused on documentaries shown in their own theaters), who also offer the technology to other major studios as well as getting agreements to show IMAX films in non-IMAX studios and showing non-IMAX-produced films in IMAX theaters.


There are three major elements to the IMAX brand: the cameras/technology, the studio that creates IMAX films, and the theaters that show IMAX-created, IMAX-technology-based, and other films.


There is also a distribution arm for IMAX - I guess that would be associated with the studio.


So a film with "IMAX" associated with it may have been produced by IMAX themselves or may be produced using IMAX technology.


For example, IMDB lists "IMAX" as the main producer of IMAX: Into the Deep. Or from the website ( http://www.imax.com/corporate/technology/production/): "IMAX's award-winning team has extensive in-house experience producing critically acclaimed and broadly appreciated movies".


Admittedly, the majority of IMAX-branded content is probably not produced by IMAX, and there are a lot of non-IMAX movies shown in IMAX theaters, but there are still true IMAX-produced movies being made, I would think.


AFAIK,


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX is a motion picture film format and a set of proprietary cinema projection standards created by the Canadian IMAX Corporation.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAX 


Like Todd-AO or VistaVision.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/19998513
> 
> *IMAX is a motion picture film format and a set of proprietary cinema projection standards created by the Canadian IMAX Corporation.*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAX
> 
> 
> Like Todd-AO or VistaVision.



And following the link for IMAX Corp (bold my emphasis):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMAX_Corporation 


"IMAX Corporation (NASDAQ: IMAX; TSX: IMX) is a Canadian theatre company which designs and manufactures IMAX cameras and projection systems *as well as film development, production, post production and distribution* to IMAX affiliated theatres worldwide."


(Not that Wikipedia is a rigorous citation, but it matches what IMAX states on their own website.)


What I'm trying to say is that it can be both a format and a studio.


shinksma


----------



## DenisG

*Yogi Bear (Three Disc: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy) (2010)*

This title will be released on March 22, 2011.
http://www.amazon.com/Yogi-Bear-Thre...68625&sr=1-207


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Four Imax 3D Blu-ray Titles from Image in March Share*

Quote:

Image has announced four Imax 3D titles for Blu-ray release in March, three of them part of its agreement with Big Picture Digital Productions. On March 1, the studio will release Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia and The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti. Then, on March 29, two other titles will hit store shelves: Mummies: Secret of the Pharaohs and Ultimate G's: Zac s Flying Dream (starring an 11-year-old Michael Cera). List price is $24.98 for each. *All of them are 2D compatible*.
 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5899


----------



## eriaur

 Magic Forest 3D Blu-ray Review


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Warner Home Video has also added IMAX Hubble for DVD release on 3/29 (SRP $27.95). No word yet on a Blu-ray release, but this was a 3D release in theatres so we'd be surprised if official word of Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D versions didn't follow soon.


 http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents 


*UPDATE:*



> Quote:
> Retail sources have informed us that Warner Home Video will release IMAX Hubble on Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D combo pack on 3/29, the same day as the DVD version. We're awaiting official confirmation from the studio.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*INCEPTION Being Converted To 3D For Disc!!*

Quote:

An interview with Jonathan Liebesman by my good friend Steve at Collider has uncovered that Christopher Nolan's INCEPTION is being converted to 3D for disc!
 http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...to-3d-for.html


----------



## johnsmith808

Inception in 3d. Now that is big!


----------



## ElwayLite

Nice!! Ill buy it.


----------



## markmathers

Yessir! When??


----------



## pjb16

Yea, I thought that'd be a great movie to be shot in 3D. I'd re-buy it for sure.


----------



## eriaur

- new Grizzly Adams Blu-ray 3D discs "Fabric of Time" and "Friends for Life"

The Illustrated Blu-ray 3D and 3D DVD List 

Amazon.com: Friends for Life (Blu-ray 3D) 
Amazon.com: The Fabric of Time (Blu-ray 3D) 

MarketSaw - Conversion Hits Big Time: First Major Library Being Converted To 3D For $200M!


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eriaur* 
- new Grizzly Adams Blu-ray 3D discs "Fabric of Time" and "Friends for Life"

The Illustrated Blu-ray 3D and 3D DVD List 

Amazon.com: Friends for Life (Blu-ray 3D) 
Amazon.com: The Fabric of Time (Blu-ray 3D) 

MarketSaw - Conversion Hits Big Time: First Major Library Being Converted To 3D For $200M!
I added them to the list - just used February 22nd as a release date.


----------



## Steve P.

Amazon has GULLIVER'S TRAVELS 3D available for pre-order today. Blu-ray.com lists the release date as 4/19. I guess this is Fox's first retail release.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20054200
> 
> *INCEPTION Being Converted To 3D For Disc!!*
> 
> http://marketsaw.blogspot.com/2011/0...to-3d-for.html


*Inception Makers Not Involved in 3D*



> Quote:
> Last week, reports indicated that Christopher Nolan was working on a stereoscopic conversion of Inception to release it on 3D Blu-ray (see Blu-ray.com, February 25). However, Wally Pfister ASC, the film's Oscar-winning director of photography, now has clarified that, while a 3D release is "definitely" going to happen, he's not taking part in that endeavor, and neither is Nolan. "In terms of what's happening with Inception, you know, Chris and I are like-minded in that way," he said.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=5944


----------



## johnsmith808

The main word in that quote was "definitely!"


----------



## DenisG

Imax: Hubble (3-D) (*Best Buy Exclusive*)- Blu-ray 3D

Release Date: 3/29/201

is up for pre-order


----------



## martyrd0m

The end of march into april is going to be an expensive month. Tangled, yogi bear, tron, now Hubble. Ouch to my wallet.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Warning:

*3D Living Aquarium Blu-ray*


Jun 07, 2011


Blu-ray Disc
Anaglyph 3D

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/3D-Liv...Blu-ray/21214/


----------



## Lee Stewart

May 3 - THE GREEN HORNET [2D-3D]


----------



## ElwayLite

On my preorder


----------



## liuguanjun

watched caroline on my h5360 last night, just amazing. can not believe watch such beautiful 3d at such low cost


----------



## Lee Stewart

June 7 - IMAX: LEGENDS OF FLIGHT [IMAX 3D]


----------



## Justin-Dawson

Quote:

Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* 
The end of march into april is going to be an expensive month. Tangled, yogi bear, tron, now Hubble. Ouch to my wallet.
If you're actually planning on buying Tangled and Yogi Bear, you can't be too strapped for cash...


----------



## ElwayLite

Tangled and Tron will def be bought by me.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Illogical_Mind* /forum/post/19244664
> 
> 
> Netflix Customer service told me they will be renting blu-ray 3d movies soon. She didnt have a date for me tho...



She lied!


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justin-Dawson* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> If you're actually planning on buying Tangled and Yogi Bear, you can't be too strapped for cash...



I really don't get what your trying to say.


----------



## advocate2

Green Hornet is up on Amazon for pre=order:


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/20138379
> 
> 
> I really don't get what your trying to say.



I think he's saying that those movies aren't worth spending money on. I don't know anything about Yogi Bear but Tangled is a quality movie.


----------



## trgraphics

Why isn't g force available in 3d? It's on Comcast on-demand.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trgraphics* /forum/post/20167355
> 
> 
> Why isn't g force available in 3d? It's on Comcast on-demand.



There are a number of 3D programs available on VOD and other programming choices that have not been announced for 3D BD.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Was looking through Amazon UK and saw these two 3D BDs:


The Hole - June 6, 2011.


Sanctum - June 13, 2011.


No idea if they will be released here in the USA. Also, no idea what region they are.


----------



## eriaur

 Amazon.com: Drive Angry 3D Blu-ray 


May 31, 2011



(2D Blu-ray: Amazon.com: Drive Angry Blu-ray )


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20177504
> 
> Amazon.com: Drive Angry 3D Blu-ray
> 
> 
> May 31, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> (2D Blu-ray: Amazon.com: Drive Angry Blu-ray )



Thanks, I just pre-ordered it.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just pre-ordered it.



Did you see drive angry? Was the movie any good?


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20179106
> 
> 
> Did you see drive angry? Was the movie any good?



I know it didn't do well at the Box Office, but I liked it. I often like non blockbusters as well as blockbusters. Hell, I just like movies that are good. But I suppose it's a matter of opinion. I thought it was a good movie, not great. The 3D was really well done.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I know it didn't do well at the Box Office, but I liked it. I often like non blockbusters as well as blockbusters. Hell, I just like movies that are good. But I suppose it's a matter of opinion. I thought it was a good movie, not great. The 3D was really well done.



Oh ok. Good to know. Cage's movies lately have been pretty bad in my opinion but if the 3d is done well I may look into this one. Thanks for your response


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20179489
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Good to know. Cage's movies lately have been pretty bad in my opinion but if the 3d is done well I may look into this one. Thanks for your response



Cage is so broke seems he'll do just about any movie right now for a dollar.


----------



## Teremei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20179489
> 
> 
> Oh ok. Good to know. Cage's movies lately have been pretty bad in my opinion but if the 3d is done well I may look into this one. Thanks for your response



I usually hate cage. But I guess that's just the younger cage, I actually like "older" Cage. I liked Kickass and also Sorceror's Apprentice and I also really liked his characters in those movies.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I usually hate cage. But I guess that's just the younger cage, I actually like "older" Cage. I liked Kickass and also Sorceror's Apprentice and I also really liked his characters in those movies.



Yes. Your right, I did like him in kickass, haven't seem sorcerers apprentice. I did like him way back in movies like the rock as well..


----------



## Robert311

I just went to my local Best Buy and picked up the Avatar 3D essentials kit!










I'll be checking it out tonight, along with Gran Turismo 5, and the Uncharted 3 trailer. All in 3D!


woo hoo!


----------



## Robert311

Just found out that I can't get dts hd-ma while watching Avatar 3D. This really blows. there's no excuse for this.


----------



## almostinsane

PS3 user eh?


----------



## ElwayLite

I think the PS3 is past it's a life span as a really good BR player. Too many other options out there with better PQ and 3D, for cheap.


----------



## Robert311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/20188352
> 
> 
> PS3 user eh?



Yup.


----------



## eriaur

Ocean Wonderland, Sharks and Dolphins & Whales. US release date June 7 (amazon.com)


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20223246
> 
> 
> Ocean Wonderland, Sharks and Dolphins & Whales. US release date June 7 (amazon.com)



Soon as I see another source for the release date, I will add these 3 titles to the list.


----------



## eriaur

 Sanctum 3D Blu-ray June 7

New Release: Sanctum DVD, Blu-ray and 3D | Disc Dish | DVD and Blu-ray news and reviews 


Universal hasn’t released prices for the DVD, Blu-ray and Blu-ray 3D yet, and so far Amazon only has the DVD available for pre-order:

Amazon.com: 3D - Movies & TV


----------



## eriaur

 Amazon.com: Gnomeo and Juliet (Three-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy) May 24


----------



## shinksma

Amazon now has the pre-order up for Sanctum 3D BD:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004UA8D1O 


Not a very friendly price for starters, but hopefully it will drop...


shinksma


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20240282
> 
> Amazon.com: Gnomeo and Juliet (Three-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy) May 24



There is a $5 coupon right now if you preorder from amazon.


----------



## markmathers

Did anyone see gnomeo & juliet and/or sanctum? Are they any good?


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Sanctum was noted as not being very good, but Im buying it because I know the 3D will be good







.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20240282
> 
> Amazon.com: Gnomeo and Juliet (Three-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy) May 24





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/20240574
> 
> 
> There is a $5 coupon right now if you preorder from amazon.



Is it sad that I pre-ordered just to take advantage of the coupon, even though I don't know if i really want the movie? I already have a bunch of animated 3D flicks, and this one does not seem to all that special in comparison.


I may cancel if I don't hear anything to make me say "hey, that's worth $30 to own"...


shinksma


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sanctum was noted as not being very good, but Im buying it because I know the 3D will be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yea I kinda heard that too bout sanctum. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

Im torn on whether to buy the Deathly Hallows Part 1 Blu in 2D, with the 3D version coming. Ugh...


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Im torn on whether to buy the Deathly Hallows Part 1 Blu in 2D, with the 3D version coming. Ugh...



They are releasing a 3D BD version? Or is it just a conversion? Anyone know when the release date would be for that because i'd definitely hold out..


----------



## vladi123456




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/20240759
> 
> 
> Sanctum was noted as not being very good, but Im buying it because I know the 3D will be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I saw it in a movie theater, and it really sucked. Try renting it first in 2D for a buck from Redbox or something - you might never wanna see it again....


----------



## MurcielagoSV213




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20242862
> 
> 
> They are releasing a 3D BD version? Or is it just a conversion? Anyone know when the release date would be for that because i'd definitely hold out..



Conversion. Read a interview with the Director today and he said the conversion was going well, and they were real happy with it. #2 is being filmed in 3D.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Conversion. Read a interview with the Director today and he said the conversion was going well, and they were real happy with it. #2 is being filmed in 3D.



Did they mention when it would be released..


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

No.


----------



## WhiteBezel

I am not sure if anyone else has done this, but I put a white paper bezel around the tv frame (except where the 3d transmitter is) and I found It gave me a much better sense of

depth and "pop" on all 3d movies?


----------



## wiggo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/20243324
> 
> 
> Conversion. Read a interview with the Director today and he said the conversion was going well, and they were real happy with it. #2 is being filmed in 3D.



Both films were shot back to back, so #2 was already filmed in 2D before the first was released. So it will be a conversion as well.


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

You're right, looks like the article had a bad title "shot in 3D" that was misleading. Part 2 is conversion, I dont think they are doing a conversion of the first at all.


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WhiteBezel* /forum/post/20246891
> 
> 
> I am not sure if anyone else has done this, but I put a white paper bezel around the tv frame (except where the 3d transmitter is) and I found It gave me a much better sense of
> 
> depth and "pop" on all 3d movies?



Put a light behind your TV. Much better pop/color/black level and easier on the eyes.


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

I have an ideal lume, but have quit using it. I just like the set in the dark, especially 3D.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You're right, looks like the article had a bad title "shot in 3D" that was misleading. Part 2 is conversion, I dont think they are doing a conversion of the first at all.



Was that just an April Fools joke on your part? Where is this so called article you read? Link?


----------



## MurcielagoSV213

No, it was not a joke, but since you felt the need make an accusatory comment like "so called", I have nothing more to say other than that the interview title was misleading.


Try google.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MurcielagoSV213* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> No, it was not a joke, but since you felt the need make an accusatory comment like "so called", I have nothing more to say other than that the interview title was misleading.
> 
> 
> Try google.



Well I only say "so called article" because of 4 reasons.


1. You mentioned HPDH1 bluray was being converted to 3D. (You later retracted a day later)

2. You mentioned HPDH2 was shot in 3D, which another member corrected you on.

3. You didn't site the link to the source of the info you were relaying.

4. It was April Fool's day when you posted about all that.


No need to take offense, yesterday was a gullable day for many people including myself. I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## eriaur

 3D magic for 'Potter' series on Blu-ray - Entertainment News, Film News, Media - Variety 


Warner's home entertainment division has engaged Prime Focus to convert two back titles in the series for 3D Blu-ray: "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince."


Work has begun on "Half-Blood Prince," the sixth pic in the franchise.

David Heyman and David Barron Interview HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS - PART 2 


revealed that Part I is heading to Blu-ray in 3D and some of the previous films might as well

List of Blu-ray 3D releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/0
> 
> 3D magic for 'Potter' series on Blu-ray - Entertainment News, Film News, Media - Variety
> 
> 
> Warner's home entertainment division has engaged Prime Focus to convert two back titles in the series for 3D Blu-ray: "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince."
> 
> 
> Work has begun on "Half-Blood Prince," the sixth pic in the franchise.
> 
> David Heyman and David Barron Interview HARRY POTTER AND THE DEATHLY HALLOWS - PART 2
> 
> 
> revealed that Part I is heading to Blu-ray in 3D and some of the previous films might as well
> 
> List of Blu-ray 3D releases - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Kudos!!! Thanks for the links to the articles. =)


----------



## martyrd0m

Amazon has Gnomeo and Juliet 3D up for preorder with a end of may release date.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/20254917
> 
> 
> Amazon has Gnomeo and Juliet 3D up for preorder with a end of may release date.



Yeah, already noted in this post from last week:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post20240282 


and subsequent post(s) about the $5 e-coupon.


(Not giving you a hard time, just noting the duplication of info...)


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart

For June 7th:

*Ocean Wonderland 3D

Sharks 3D

Dolphins and Whales 3D*


----------



## Steve P.

Dolphins and Whales is being released the same day. Interested parties would get a much better deal by importing the trilogy Blu-ray 3D set from Amazon UK, though, it's region free and currently selling for less than half of what the US versions will.


----------



## ricabullah

Hi guys.

Anaglyph (!!!!) 3D DVD coming with Jakass 3 BD is not a real 3D shot. (at least this anaglyph is fake 3D.)

Please put your green-magenta glasses on and tell me do you see any difference betwwen left and right eye?

 



I'm not able to convert it to SBS:

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=160434 



Compare with: (left side is anaglyph and this is a real 3D shot.)

 


Any ideas?


_ _ _ _


----------



## Avatar26

Looks like Amazon has some new Blu Ray New Disney 3D titles available for Pre Order - Beauty and the Beast is there as well as one of my favorite Disney flicks: The Lion King!


----------



## Lee Stewart

August 16 - THE FINAL DESTINATION [S3D]


----------



## cakefoo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ricabullah* /forum/post/20315019
> 
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Anaglyph (!!!!) 3D DVD coming with Jakass 3 BD is not a real 3D shot. (at least this anaglyph is fake 3D.)
> 
> Please put your green-magenta glasses on and tell me do you see any difference betwwen left and right eye?



Yes, I see a difference:











I have a couple anaglyph videos that I made before I wised up and started storing my home videos in universal SBS. Am I understanding correctly that I would need a full color 2D reference image to do the conversion?


----------



## ricabullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20354831
> 
> 
> Yes, I see a difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple anaglyph videos that I made before I wised up and started storing my home videos in universal SBS. Am I understanding correctly that I would need a full color 2D reference image to do the conversion?



Please put your GM glasses on and compare the difference between green and magenta (my SS); there is no difference between perpective angles and there are no hidden things. And test SS (left image on my previous post) with the same method; you will see the hidden objects and perspective differences between left and right eye.

Here is the resulting video: you may find out the differences by naked eye between left and right:

 


(your animation seemed to me the shaking of the same frame, shot from just one side.)


And yes you will need a full color 2D copy as well to get full color SBS. Pls have a look at my thread on doom9.


----------



## cakefoo

The Jackass image is 3D. I can tell immediately with the Magenta/Green glasses, but I will confirm it with these two wiggle gifs as well.


The cabinet/wall behind Margera shifting:


http://imgur.com/eCtSR.gif%5B/IMG%5D



..and the bookshelf behind Wee Man shifting:


http://imgur.com/Y4XX2.gif%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## ricabullah

Still seems fake to me, sorry.


----------



## cakefoo

Not fake. Just subtle. And being an _anaglyph_ image doesn't help.


----------



## ricabullah




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cakefoo* /forum/post/20360993
> 
> 
> Not fake. Just subtle. And being an _anaglyph_ image doesn't help.



Yes, you are right; subtle but i must admit it is bizarre as well. (this is the first anaglyph 3D which i can not distinguish left and right sides by anaglyph glasses.)


So as to understand i seperated them as left and right videos using Adam's tool and used this aviscript on GraphStudio: (btw i used only anaglyph video to extract left and right with Tony's tool.)

Code:


Code:


vidR=DirectShowSource("C:\\JA_BD\
ight.mkv", fps=23.976, audio=false, convertfps=true)
vidL=DirectShowSource("C:\\JA_BD\\left.mkv", fps=23.976, audio=false, convertfps=true)
StackHorizontal(vidL, vidR)

  

 




PS: Lee, thanks for your understanding and tolerance; appreciate...


EDIT: cakefoo, thanks for your valuable contribution; i bewared how to understand "subtle" 3D anaglyphs with your contribution.


EDIT: This explains why i don't feel i'm watching a real 3D:

http://www.cinemablend.com/new/To-3D...ket-21231.html 

 

*"A mix of native 3D, converted 3D and 2D..."*


_ _ _ __


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Deep Ocean Experience - 3D*


Street Date: June 28, 2011

Quote:

Plot Synopsis: Journey down to the black void of the Deep Oceans for a fascinating Deep Ocean Experience. If you have a 3DTV and shutter-glasses you can enjoy the Stereoscopic 3D-effects. Non-3D-version will play in any Blu-ray-player. Bring the creatures of the Deep Oceans into your livingroom and turn your TV into a mesmerizing Deep Ocean Environment. Learn more about the creatures that lurk down in the dark as a result of our collaboration with one of the worlds leading Deep Ocean Experts - Dr. Alan Jamiesson, presently at Oceanlabs, University of Aberdeen, Scotland.


----------



## Lee Stewart

August 9 - MARS NEEDS MOMS [S3DR]


----------



## Teremei

I think the IMAX 3D blurays are my favorite. But that music in Deep Ocean is hauntingly beautiful. If the presentation is even half that it will be just an awe to watch. I def gotta put that on the top of my looking forward to list.


----------



## shinksma

I didn't see this mentioned before in this thread (the pre-order, that is), my apologies if it is redundant:


Amazon pre-order for Final Destination 3D is up:

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Destinat.../dp/B004YJMQCS 


$45 MSRP and $40 street price is a little high. I have little interest in the film anyway, and that just, um, put a nail in the coffin for me. Pun intended.


shinksma


----------



## Steve P.

Sony Style has a listing for a starter kit containing 2 pair of the new 2011 rechargebale glasses that includes a Blu-ray 3D of CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER. I guess this will be a Sony exclusive for a while.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*A HAUNTING IN SALEM 3D - S3D*


Release date: August 23

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1912981/ 


I believe (???) this is a direct to video release.


----------



## Steve P.

A HAUNTING IN SALEM may not be a Blu-ray 3D release; it could be anaglyph. A 3D DVD is set for the same day. The Asylum (makers of dozens of ultra cheap mockbusters) have already released a couple of anaglyph DVDs and this may be another. The two that were actually shot in 3D and released on DVD were HAUNTING OF WINCHESTER HOUSE and SEX POT. The former is OK from but the latter was simply unwatchable.


Do you have a confimration of a Blu-ray 3D version? Amazon's listing doesn't state that it is.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/20424516
> 
> 
> A HAUNTING IN SALEM may not be a Blu-ray 3D release; it could be anaglyph. A 3D DVD is set for the same day. The Asylum (makers of dozens of ultra cheap mockbusters) have already released a couple of anaglyph DVDs and this may be another. The two that were actually shot in 3D and released on DVD were HAUNTING OF WINCHESTER HOUSE and SEX POT. The former is OK from but the latter was simply unwatchable.
> 
> 
> Do you have a confimration of a Blu-ray 3D version? Amazon's listing doesn't state that it is.


 http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5208...g_salem3d.html 

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/A-Haun...Blu-ray/23967/


----------



## jbug




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/20412647
> 
> 
> I didn't see this mentioned before in this thread (the pre-order, that is), my apologies if it is redundant:
> 
> 
> Amazon pre-order for Final Destination 3D is up:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Final-Destinat.../dp/B004YJMQCS
> 
> 
> $45 MSRP and $40 street price is a little high. I have little interest in the film anyway, and that just, um, put a nail in the coffin for me. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> shinksma



Yeppie, that price needs to come down. Wal-Mart has it for 29.96 pre-order. Anyone notice how dark the IMAX features can get (depending on the scene) sometimes compared to the animated 3D stuff that is out there. I know the animated movies are being shot hotter for 3D but I take it the older IMAX movies are darker cause they were not.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Cirque du Soleil: Journey of a Man - 3D*


Street Date: June 07, 2011

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5222...l_journey.html


----------



## DougReim

I don't know if this is old news or not, but Avatar 3D is available at no charge on HBO 3D until May 31. This was our first day with the 3D glasses and I was surprised at how much content Comcast has available.


----------



## shinksma

*Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2011: The 3D Experience*


Street date: 7 June 2011


Currently $14 at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Sports-Illustr.../dp/B00508W2IA 


30 minutes long, according to the Amazon entry. A brief survey of the previous (DVD) releases seems to indicate that is shorter than normal (usually 45 to 55 min).


Anyway, this is obviously eye-candy in more than one way.


shinksma


----------



## Steve P.

If this is the same thing that was available for download on the PSN, it's not very well done from a stereoscopic standpoint; there is little depth to the picture. It was at least better than the earlier SI 3-D experiments (which were shown in very bad anaglyph years ago). You'd think they'd at least offer a longer version on Blu-ray than the 30 min PSN presentation.


Next year, they need to do better! Exploit the combination of girls, swimsuits and 3-D people!


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> As previously announced, when it initially goes to 3D Blu-Ray, Kung Fu Panda 2 will be bundled exclusively with Samsung 3D consumer electronics, per a deal between the studio and manufacturer.


 http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...3d-kung-190695


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20465164
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...3d-kung-190695



I love the way they say when initially released, it will be exclusive. It has been over a year now for MVA and it is still not available at regular retail. Initially my butt, more like permanently, lol.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20466006
> 
> 
> I love the way they say when initially released, it will be exclusive. It has been over a year now for MVA and it is still not available at regular retail. Initially my butt, more like permanently, lol.



Not quite



> Quote:
> Asked about the rationale behind exclusive bundles, Katzenberg noted that at some point all consumers would have access to those titles



My guess would be sometime in the last 6 weeks of 2011 - for MvA 3D BD.


----------



## Lee Stewart

October 4 - THE LION KING 3D - 2D-3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Beauty and the Beast 3D Blu-ray - Oct 04, 2011*

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Beauty...Blu-ray/19471/


----------



## whitetrash66

I don't know if anyone has listed this yet, but Rio 3D combo pack is up for preorder on amazon.co.uk


Hopefully we'll get it here too


link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rio-Blu-ray-...g=bluraycom-21


----------



## shinksma

Quote:

Originally Posted by *whitetrash66* 
I don't know if anyone has listed this yet, but Rio 3D combo pack is up for preorder on amazon.co.uk


Hopefully we'll get it here too


link: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rio-Blu-ray-...g=bluraycom-21
So, in general, and specifically for the 2D versions included in 3D titles, does Fox usually Region Code their BDs? (The only 3D Fox titles I seem to be able to find are Ice Age, Gulliver's Travels and Avatar, and two of those are OEM exclusives.) I'd be tempted to order from the UK, but only if the 2D BD could be played in Region A players - I could lend it to friends and family.


If a Region A release is forthcoming, that would be the best option, obviously, but I fear a possible exclusive...


shinksma


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shinksma*
So, in general, and specifically for the 2D versions included in 3D titles, does Fox usually Region Code their BDs? (The only 3D Fox titles I seem to be able to find are Ice Age, Gulliver's Travels and Avatar, and two of those are OEM exclusives.) I'd be tempted to order from the UK, but only if the 2D BD could be played in Region A players - I could lend it to friends and family.


If a Region A release is forthcoming, that would be the best option, obviously, but I fear a possible exclusive...


shinksma
So is uk version of rio gon be incompatible with american blu ray players?


----------



## shinksma

Quote:

Originally Posted by *markmathers* 
So is uk version of rio gon be incompatible with american blu ray players?
Well, in general (hate to generalize) the 3D disks of BDs from the UK/RegionB have been region free (or all-region, technically) - it is the 2D BD disks that may or may not have region locking.


And I believe the same is true of US/RegionA releases: the 3D disk is all-region, while the 2D BD disk may or may not be RegionA locked. And the DVDs (if included) are also often Region 1/2 locked (plus PAL/NTSC compatibility issues, often).


So "I don't know" is my true answer, but my guess would be the 3D BD will be region free.


AFAIK,


shinksma


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Well, in general (hate to generalize) the 3D disks of BDs from the UK/RegionB have been region free (or all-region, technically) - it is the 2D BD disks that may or may not have region locking.
> 
> 
> And I believe the same is true of US/RegionA releases: the 3D disk is all-region, while the 2D BD disk may or may not be RegionA locked. And the DVDs (if included) are also often Region 1/2 locked (plus PAL/NTSC compatibility issues, often).
> 
> 
> So "I don't know" is my true answer, but my guess would be the 3D BD will be region free.
> 
> 
> AFAIK,
> 
> 
> shinksma



Ok got it. I guess I didn't realize only the 3d blu was region free (generally). Thanks for the info!


----------



## destiny 21

so if i buy bluray 3d movies from amazon france and they are region coded b you are saying the 3d bluray will play in usa bluray players but the regular 2d movie wont play in usa bluray players


----------



## hotandserious

Saying Euro Blu-ray 3D's are generally Region Free is not true.

Of the European Blu-Ray 3D's I have:

*LOCKED TO REGION B:*

Alpha and Omega (France)

Dark Country (France)

Sammy's Adventures (Italy)

Animal's United (UK)

Inalienable (Germany)

Scar (Germany)

Striker (Germany)

Streetdance 3D (Germany)

Killer Movie (Germany)

Looser - aka: The Grand (Germany)

*REGION FREE:*

Battle For Terra (Germany)

Bolt (UK) - 3D Disc only / 2D locked to Region B

Garfield's Pet Force (Spain)

Magic Journey To Africa (Spain)

Bear (Germany)

Oceanworld 3D (Netherlands)

Space Chimps 2 (France)- but the English track only plays on the 2D version!)


----------



## Lee Stewart

The Nightmare Before Christmas coming August 30th.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Hoodwinked Too! Hood vs. Evil -August 16th.*



> Quote:
> Similar to the Disney releases, the 3D 4-pack will include 3D Blu-ray, Blu-ray, DVD and Digital versions of the film. A standard Blu-ray and DVD combo pack will also be released. These have been priced at $39.99 and $34.99 respectively.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=6578


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20522472
> 
> 
> The Nightmare Before Christmas coming August 30th.



Amazon pre-order is up:

http://www.amazon.com/Nightmare-Befo.../dp/B00540G3G6 


Usual initial price of ~$35. Hope it drops and/or has an e-coupon promo or something.


shinksma


----------



## destiny 21

will 3d bluray dvd movies from amazon germany play on usa bluray players


----------



## hotandserious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *destiny 21* /forum/post/20528389
> 
> 
> will 3d bluray dvd movies from amazon germany play on usa bluray players



Probably not - since USA Blu-ray players play Region A discs. Europe is coded Region B. A few posts above I listed the European 3D discs I've tested - everything I listed as locked to Region B won't play in US players.


However, if a title is released in the USA and Europe by the same studio, then there is a good chance those European discs will play in US players. Warner Bros and Universal both tend to release discs worldwide that play in all players.


Hope that helps.


----------



## DenisG

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides (Five-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD / Digital Copy)
http://www.amazon.com/Pirates-Caribb...f=pd_rhf_p_t_1 

There is also an $8 coupon to clip.


----------



## GlennCoco

My girlfriend and I bought a Vizio TV and Vizio 3D Blu Ray player... and then saw that all the 3D movies are $40. Too much!!!


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlennCoco* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I bought a Vizio TV and Vizio 3D Blu Ray player... and then saw that all the 3D movies are $40. Too much!!!



Welcome to the 3D world!!! Haha


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GlennCoco*
My girlfriend and I bought a Vizio TV and Vizio 3D Blu Ray player... and then saw that all the 3D movies are $40. Too much!!!
Fyi- I have a ton of 3d movies and have paid $40+ for only one of them. Amazon has many good ones for under $30, some even below $25. And new releases are almost always on sale the first week for under $30. So don't be too discouraged!


----------



## johnsmith808

Or check ebay. You can buy 3d blurays only. Then you can sell them back on ebay if you want. Net cost around $5.


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi- I have a ton of 3d movies and have paid $40+ for only one of them. Amazon has many good ones for under $30, some even below $25. And new releases are almost always on sale the first week for under $30. So don't be too discouraged!



+1 to that. I buy all my movies from amazon. Besides being cheaper the first week they usually have a deal with


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlennCoco* /forum/post/20581280
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I bought a Vizio TV and Vizio 3D Blu Ray player... and then saw that all the 3D movies are $40. Too much!!!



You just have to watch for the sales & look around for bargains. For instance, I picked up Hubble 3d on sale for $25... Tangled for $20 with the Disney coupon... Cloudy/Meatballs used for $10... Under the Sea FREE with my blu-ray player purchase...


(Just don't ask how much I paid for Avatar...)


----------



## pmalter0

I bought a perfect Chinese copy of Avatar for $20 total! BTW, this is not copyright infringement. "Copyright abuse" is a legal defense to copyright infringement. The restraint of trade through "tying agreements"(Panasonic/avatar) is copyright abuse.


----------



## zazonz

Anyone ever buy a 3D TV then decide they don't like it? I'm just curious.


----------



## shinksma

Quote:

Originally Posted by *pmalter0* 
I bought a perfect Chinese copy of Avatar for $20 total! BTW, this is not copyright infringement. *"Copyright abuse" is a legal defense to copyright infringement.* The restraint of trade through "tying agreements"(Panasonic/avatar) is copyright abuse.
IMHO it isn't a legal defense, at least not the way you are applying it. It might be a moral defense, but not a legal one in the US or Canada that I'm aware of, though IANAL.


And there is no reasonable interpretation that this is a "tying agreements" situation. You are not being coerced into buying a specific TV or BD player in order to buy Avatar in 3D, the Avatar 3D product is a bonus promotional product.


From NORTHERN PACIFIC R. CO. V. UNITED STATES, 356 U. S. 1 (1958):

Quote:

A tying arrangement, whereby a party agrees to sell one product only on condition that the buyer also purchases a different (or tied) product, or at least agrees that he will not purchase that product from any other supplier, is per se unreasonable, and unlawful under the Sherman Act whenever the seller has sufficient economic power with respect to the tying product to restrain appreciably free competition in the market for the tied product, and a "not insubstantial" amount of interstate commerce is affected.
You aren't being forced to buy Avatar, it is "free" with the purchase of another product. And I wouldn't be surprised if the amount of interstate trade involved is indeed insubstantial in the eyes of the courts.


Good luck with that one.


Promos such as the Avatar 3D BD have been going on for yonks, and if they were considered illegal and/or copyright abuse they would have been challenged a long time a go.


Anyway, AVS doesn't like discussion of such things, so perhaps this post and yours will get nuked shortly.


shinksma


----------



## thebard

Hey Lee,


Should add "Battle for Terra"... the German version is 3d blu-ray. Came out June 3.
http://www.amazon.de/Battle-Terra-3D...8665702&sr=8-1


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20597177
> 
> 
> Hey Lee,
> 
> 
> Should add "Battle for Terra"... the German version is 3d blu-ray. Came out June 3.
> http://www.amazon.de/Battle-Terra-3D...8665702&sr=8-1



I am only keeping track of the USA 3D BD releases










Good to know it was released though.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/20596999
> 
> 
> IMHO it isn't a legal defense, at least not the way you are applying it. It might be a moral defense, but not a legal one in the US or Canada that I'm aware of, though IANAL.
> 
> 
> And there is no reasonable interpretation that this is a "tying agreements" situation. You are not being coerced into buying a specific TV or BD player in order to buy Avatar in 3D, the Avatar 3D product is a bonus promotional product.
> 
> 
> From NORTHERN PACIFIC R. CO. V. UNITED STATES, 356 U. S. 1 (1958):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't being forced to buy Avatar, it is "free" with the purchase of another product. And I wouldn't be surprised if the amount of interstate trade involved is indeed insubstantial in the eyes of the courts.
> 
> 
> Good luck with that one.
> 
> 
> Promos such as the Avatar 3D BD have been going on for yonks, and if they were considered illegal and/or copyright abuse they would have been challenged a long time a go.
> 
> 
> Anyway, AVS doesn't like discussion of such things, so perhaps this post and yours will get nuked shortly.
> 
> 
> shinksma



Try American infringement/tying arrangements case law:



> Quote:
> MORTON SALT: THE MODERN MISUSE DOCTRINE
> 
> 
> In Morton Salt, Chief Justice Stone firmly articulated the patent misuse defense in direct infringement actions.57 In Morton Salt, the respondent had patented a salt depositing machine.58 A condition of the respondent's licensing agreement was that it required licensees to purchase salt tablets for the machine exclusively from the respondent.59 Like the arrangements in Carbice and Leitch, the respondent's alleged misconduct was a tying arrangement.60 The respondent sued when the petitioner, a competitor, copied, produced, and sold the patented machines in direct competition with the respondent.61 The petitioner answered that respondent had misused his patent, and thus should be denied relief.62 The issue before the Court, therefore, was "not necessarily whether respondent has violated the Clayton Act, but whether a court of equity will lend its aid to protect the patent monopoly when respondent is using it as the effective means of restraining competition with its sale of an unpatented article."63 The Supreme Court reversed the Court of Appeals for the Seventh Circuit and held that the respondent could not recover against its competitor for direct infringement.64
> 
> Although the Court declined to rule on whether respondent's tying arrangement violated the Clayton Act,65 the Court's language implies that the substantive standard is that of anticompetitiveness, namely, whether respondent had restrained trade. Moreover, the Court's broad holding expressly illustrates its reliance upon antitrust standards to define misuse:
> 
> 
> Where the patent is used as a means of restraining competition with the patentee's sale of an unpatented product, the successful prosecution of an infringement suit even against one who is a competitor in such sale is a powerful aid to the maintenance of the attempted monopoly of the unpatented article, and is thus a contributing factor in thwarting the public policy underlying the grant of the patent. . . . Equity may rightly withhold its assistance from such a use of the patent by declining to entertain a suit for infringement, and should do so at least until it is made to appear that the improper practice has been abandoned and that the consequences of the misuse of the patent have been dissipated.66
> 
> After explaining the tying arrangement, the Court concluded, with no apparent economic or market analysis, "that respondent is making use of its patent monopoly to restrain competition in the marketing of unpatented articles . . . and is aiding in the creation of a limited monopoly in the tablets not within that granted by the patent."67 This conclusion reflected the Court's contemporaneous hostility toward patent tie-ins and its presumption in antitrust cases that when a patentee used his patent to effect a tie, the result was an anticompetitive restraint of trade.68 In light of these antitrust decisions, it is nearly certain that, had Morton Salt been a Clayton Act case, the Court would have held that respondent's tie violated the antitrust laws.
> 
> Presuming that the respondent's tie-in illegally extended the monopoly power of its patent into the tied market for salt, the Court concluded that the patentee's licensing agreement undermined the public interest in patents, and thereby constituted misuse, because it restrained trade.69 The Court reasoned that a "patentee, like . . . other holders of an exclusive privilege granted in the furtherance of a public policy, may not claim protection of his grant by the courts where it is being used to subvert that policy."70 The Court viewed the policy subverted the constitutional charge of Congress "to promote the Progress of Science and Useful Arts."71
> 
> 
> By implicitly defining misuse as conduct that restrains competition, the Court suggested that misuse and antitrust analyses are coextensive. Support for this reading is found in the Court's statement that "the public policy which includes inventions within the granted monopoly excludes from it all that is not embraced in the invention."72 In other words, any use of a patent that offends antitrust policy by extending monopoly power into a market outside the scope of the patent grant subverts patent policy and thus constitutes misuse.



Moreover, Microsoft got into antitrust problems by "giving away" it's bundled products.

The only way you can obtain Avatar is by buying a Panasonic product= illegal tying:


"The Court first recognized copyright misuse implicitly in United States v. Paramount Pictures, Inc.93 Although the Court never mentioned the term copyright misuse, it relied on patent misuse cases, including Morton Salt, to affirm the lower court's condemnation of Paramount's block-booking as an antitrust violation.94 The Court stated, "[e]nlargement of the monopoly of the copyright was condemned below in reliance on the principle which forbids the owner of a patent to condition its use on the purchase or use of patented or unpatented materials."95 Effectively, the Court found that Paramount's tie-in was a misuse of its copyright."


----------



## eriaur

Narnia:The Voyage Of The Dawn Treader - August 30 (September 1 amazon.fr)

Rio - August 30 (September 1 amazon.fr)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides - September 20 (September 18 amazon.fr\\sep. 22 amazon.de)

Thor - September 27


Cars 2 - November 27 amazon.fr


- HD MOVIE SOURCE - BLU-RAY 3D


----------



## Lee Stewart

October 5 - PRIEST - 2D-3D

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Priest-3D-Blu-ray/25974/


----------



## Slirp

OMG, October 18- November 15 my wallet is going to be on fire. Lot of good releases so close together.


Do you have a source for the Rio date? I thought that one was looking like it was going to be an exclusive...


----------



## DenisG

Amazon has Priest listed as August 16 release.


----------



## eriaur

Sony Pictures Home Entertainment has announced Rated DVD, Unrated Blu-ray and Unrated 3D Blu-ray releases of Priest for August 16th.

http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releases/priest.html


----------



## eriaur




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Slirp* /forum/post/20654522
> 
> 
> Do you have a source for the Rio date? I thought that one was looking like it was going to be an exclusive...




Rio has release dates in europe, so don`t think it will be an exclusive.


Ice Age 3 and Narnia 3 - september release in France.

http://www.hdmoviesource.com/Blu-ray...show=20&page=1


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/20656318
> 
> 
> Sony Pictures Home Entertainment has announced Rated DVD, Unrated Blu-ray and Unrated 3D Blu-ray releases of Priest for August 16th.
> 
> http://www.dvdactive.com/news/releases/priest.html



Nice. This was a fun, pleasant surprise at the theaters. Great action, imaginative visuals and a suprisingly good 3D post-conversion. I'll definitely be getting this one.


----------



## Lee Stewart

ICE AGE: DAWN OF THE DINOSAURS 3D - [S3DR] will be released August 30. This was an exclusive


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Is Rango going to be released in 3D? Thanks.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/20673329
> 
> 
> Is Rango going to be released in 3D? Thanks.



Rango was only a 2D feature (though I can understand how you might think it was in 3D since just about every other animated CG film in recent memory has been released in 3D), so while I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to do a 3D post-conversion (ala the Shrek features), I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## eriaur

 http://www.hdmoviesource.com/Blu-ray...show=20&page=1 Seems to have updated and correct release dates


The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader - August 30

Rio - August 30

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides - September 20

Thor - September 27

http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-blu-ray-movies/


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eriaur* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.hdmoviesource.com/Blu-ray...show=20&page=1 Seems to have updated and correct release dates
> 
> 
> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader - August 30
> 
> Rio - August 30
> 
> Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides - September 20
> 
> Thor - September 27
> 
> http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-blu-ray-movies/



I'm jacked for rio!


----------



## Lee Stewart

September 13 - THOR - [2D-3D]

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/#mytwocents


----------



## eriaur

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides Available to own 10/18
http://blog.jbfilms.com/?p=675 (jerry bruckheimer blog)
http://twitter.com/#!/bruckheimerjb


----------



## eriaur

 Disney commits to "15 or more" 3D Blu-ray releases in 2011 - Page 3 - Blu-ray Forum 


Announced and Dated in the Netherlands:


29-10-2011 Toy Story 1, 3D

29-10-2011 Toy Story 2, 3D

29-10-2011 Toy Story 3, 3D

29-10-2011 Up, 3D

De Nederlandse Blu-Ray release lijst - DVD.nl Forum


----------



## GregK

Following on Eriaur's post, it appears Toy Story II and III will likely see US 3-D Blu releases this year:

http://www.thehdroom.com/news/Exclus...This-Year/9221 


I checked out some of TS2 via the Sky3D broadcast - Looked pretty good!


----------



## Slirp

BB finally has Rio 3D up for pre-order (very psyched). Not sure why Amazon still doesn't have it listed? .....


wonder what the TS 3D box set is going to set me back....


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Slirp*
BB finally has Rio 3D up for pre-order (very psyched). Not sure why Amazon still doesn't have it listed? .....


wonder what the TS 3D box set is going to set me back....
By BB, do you mean best buy?


----------



## Slirp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20700000
> 
> 
> By BB, do you mean best buy?



yes


----------



## pjb16

I just got an e-mail this morning from Amazon about Cars 2 being available for pre-order, and it had a $7 coupon like many of the recent Disney releases have.


So it is $27.99 with the coupon right now.


----------



## Lee Stewart

Cars 2 3D


Nov 08, 2011

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Cars-2-3D-Blu-ray/25785/


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20711353
> 
> 
> Cars 2 3D
> 
> 
> Nov 08, 2011
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Cars-2-3D-Blu-ray/25785/



There was a coupon to clip with Amazon preorder, not sure if it is still there.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/20713084
> 
> 
> There was a coupon to clip with Amazon preorder, not sure if it is still there.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=6878


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20711353
> 
> 
> Cars 2 3D
> 
> 
> Nov 08, 2011
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Cars-2-3D-Blu-ray/25785/



Annoyingly, the Amazon coupon does not seem to be appearing for me. Maybe try at home later.


At any rate, despite (or independent of) some negative reviews, I thought this was a fun movie, and will get it on 3D BD.


shinksma


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Feltenstein indicated that some classic 3D movies are being converted for 3D in the modern format.
> 
> 
> “We’re likely to do Dial M for Murder and House of Wax in real 3D,” Feltenstein said. “The problem is the grain. The way they shot 3D in the ’50s it might not have been shot in 3D at all. Those are likely for 2013, if the numbers work. We’re doing tests.”


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/com...omic-con-24573


----------



## MikeMayhem

has there been any news about when these brand bundled 3D titles (Megamind, Train Your Dragon, etc) will get a wide release?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeMayhem* /forum/post/20739512
> 
> 
> has there been any news about when these brand bundled 3D titles (Megamind, Train Your Dragon, etc) will get a wide release?



Not yet. Stay tuned to this thread for any news


----------



## DenisG

Not sure if anyone said it yet but,


ICE AGE: DAWN OF THE DINOSAURS

RIO

THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER


Are up for preorder.


----------



## ctn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/20755947
> 
> 
> Not sure if anyone said it yet but,
> 
> 
> ICE AGE: DAWN OF THE DINOSAURS
> 
> RIO
> 
> THE CHRONICLES OF NARNIA: THE VOYAGE OF THE DAWN TREADER
> 
> 
> Are up for preorder.



I think that they will be available at BestBuy on Tuesday.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctn* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I think that they will be available at BestBuy on Tuesday.



Which tuesday?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20761779
> 
> 
> Which tuesday?



Best buy 8/2

Amazon 8/30


----------



## eriaur

6 Disney 3D Releases Inc. Toy Story 1-3, Fall '11
http://forum.blu-ray.com/3d-blu-ray-...fall-11-a.html


----------



## DenisG

Best Buy has Three Musketeers Blu-ray 3D listed for Release Date: 10/25/2011


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Best Buy has Three Musketeers Blu-ray 3D listed for Release Date: 10/25/2011



Really? Is that even possible? When is it out in theaters?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *markmathers* /forum/post/20769892
> 
> 
> Really? Is that even possible? When is it out in theaters?



comingsoon.net says 10/21 in theaters. I guess BB expects a short theater run?


----------



## markmathers

Haha guess so...


----------



## MikeMayhem

can anyone comment on Hubbell 3D? I thought it looked great as a trailer before Avatar a couple years back but never saw the film in theatres. Does it transfer well from the big screen to a home 3D setup?


Looking for my first 3D purchase to try on my new set but none of the theatrical releases interest me nor do i want a shotty post-production 3D film as well (ex. Clash of the Titans)


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeMayhem* /forum/post/20779552
> 
> 
> can anyone comment on Hubbell 3D? I thought it looked great as a trailer before Avatar a couple years back but never saw the film in theatres. Does it transfer well from the big screen to a home 3D setup?
> 
> 
> Looking for my first 3D purchase to try on my new set but none of the theatrical releases interest me nor do i want a shotty post-production 3D film as well (ex. Clash of the Titans)



Check the title-specific threads (note the spelling of "Hubble"):

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=hubble 

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...ghlight=hubble 


Yes, well worth it, IMHO, if you are into science/space docs.


shinksma


----------



## MikeMayhem

haha thanks. I work in electrical construction and "Hubbell" is a brand i deal with on a daily basis, thus the misspelling.


----------



## neillien42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/20769669
> 
> 
> Best Buy has Three Musketeers Blu-ray 3D listed for Release Date: 10/25/2011



I'll bet they mean this one...


blu-ray.com/ movies/ 3-Musketeers-Blu-ray/ 27579/ #Overview


...and I'll bet there are going to be A LOT of angry people when they get their wonderful new copies of "Three Musketeers 3D"


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 8:


Bolt - 3D


Chicken Little


G-FORCE


Meet the Robinsons


----------



## Lee Stewart

3D Safari Africa - Sep 20, 2011

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/3D-Saf...Blu-ray/27792/ 


Movie was shot using HD camaeras (1.78 AR)


----------



## jbug

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
3D Safari Africa - Sep 20, 2011

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/3D-Saf...Blu-ray/27792/ 


Movie was shot using HD camaeras (1.78 AR)
I've had this pre-ordered from Amazon for about a month or so. It's 90 minutes long and I hope it's a good one. I hope we get more land animal 3D documentaries. There are a quite a few about marine life.


----------



## Steve P.

It's been in rotation on 3net for a few months. It's OK, but they have run other nature 3D shows that were more effectively shot. If you can get it for a decent price on sale, go for it.


----------



## eriaur

Peter Gabriel's concert film New Blood Live In London - October 25
http://www.thehdroom.com/news/Peter-...In-London/9362


----------



## Lee Stewart

September 6:


MONSTERS vs. ALIENS - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive


HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive


MEGAMIND - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive


----------



## Teremei

Just incase this hasn't been mentioned. Either there was no hard street date or best buy broke it.


But I just picked up Rio 3D and Narnia Dawn Treader 3D on 3D bluray at best buy. Rio was $29.99 and Narnia was $39.99. I didn't mind paying the extra $10 to not have to wait til August 30th to see it.


----------



## Teremei

Oh and just to add to the $39.99 expensive 3D comment.


First off, keep an eye on the release list. On the first week they can be as low as $27.99 to $29.99 for the big movies like Tron, Pirates of the Caribbean, Thor, etc. .


Also there ARE sales. I just picked up from Frys (in illinois) Dolphins and Whales for $14.99, Ocean Wonderland $14.99, Green Hornet $19.99. Plus there are still some VERY good imax ones that are less than $19.99. Tahiti Ultimate Wave, Grand Canyon Adenture and so forth.


So don't be discouraged, there are plenty to chose from that are much lower than even $30.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Teremei* /forum/post/20811610
> 
> 
> Just incase this hasn't been mentioned. Either there was no hard street date or best buy broke it.
> 
> 
> But I just picked up Rio 3D and Narnia Dawn Treader 3D on 3D bluray at best buy. Rio was $29.99 and Narnia was $39.99. I didn't mind paying the extra $10 to not have to wait til August 30th to see it.



They were available at Best Buy on August 2nd. They have an exclusive on those titles until the end of August when the other retailers have access to them


----------



## Teremei




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20811992
> 
> 
> They were available at Best Buy on August 2nd. They have an exclusive on those titles until the end of August when the other retailers have access to them



I wish I knew last week because I just dropped $30 on Rio and $40 on Narnia. I would have got IceAge also but now if I want a deal I'm gonna have to wait and price match amazon at fry's or something.


----------



## eriaur

Toy Story movies - November 1

http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/comin...ReactualPage=1


----------



## johnsmith808

Thank goodness for Disney! I want Ratatoulle 3d!


----------



## Jotbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20804702
> 
> September 6:
> 
> 
> MONSTERS vs. ALIENS - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive
> 
> 
> HOW TO TRAIN YOUR DRAGON - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive
> 
> 
> MEGAMIND - [S3DR] September 6 - BB Exclusive



These are not showing on the BB Site?


Neither for Pre-order or Coming Soon release dates.










Lee, are you sure about these dates on these 3?


----------



## Lee Stewart

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jotbill* 
These are not showing on the BB Site?


Neither for Pre-order or Coming Soon release dates.










Lee, are you sure about these dates on these 3?
 http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5731/httyd_3d.html 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4284/megamind_3d.html 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5732/mva_3d.html


----------



## Jotbill

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* 
http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5731/httyd_3d.html 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/4284/megamind_3d.html 

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5732/mva_3d.html
Lee, Thank you for those, they also have prices, which I was more interested in.


----------



## eriaur

Cars 2 amazon pre-order - Nov 1:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...qid=1313882293


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Smurfs*


Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD


No Release Date

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Smurfs-Blu-ray/28524/


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20858625
> 
> *The Smurfs*
> 
> 
> Blu-ray 3D + Blu-ray + DVD
> 
> 
> No Release Date
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Smurfs-Blu-ray/28524/



Amazon has a pre order, no release date.


----------



## Lee Stewart

October 14 - GREEN LANTERN [2D-3D]


----------



## Lee Stewart

CAPTAIN AMERICA: THE FIRST AVENGER [2D-3D] - October 25


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 15:


IMAX: SEA REX: JOURNEY TO A HISTORIC WORLD - [IMAX3D]



> Quote:
> The CGI heavy nature film focuses on sea creatures from the Triassic, Jurassic and Cretaceous periods. The release will include Blu-ray 3D and Blu-ray versions on one BD-50 disc.


----------



## johnsmith808

Best Buy didn't have the Dreamworks movies in the ad today for the 6th releases.


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*
Best Buy didn't have the Dreamworks movies in the ad today for the 6th releases.
Are you referring to the how to train your dragon/megamind/M vs A movies? I looked them up on bestbuy's website yesterday and it did give september 6th as the release date..


----------



## johnsmith808

Yes. I just figured since they went out of their way to make them exclusives that they would want to let people know.


----------



## markmathers

Yea no kidding. I'm surprised I haven't seen more ads myself


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 29:


CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS - [S3D]


----------



## MikeMayhem

my local best buy had no clue about the Dreamworks films when I went in at noon today. Even though bestbuy.com specifically showed it as being in stock and available for pick up. had two different people check and both came back saying they were unaware of it and the system showed back order.


i'll try another on the way home from work.


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MikeMayhem* /forum/post/20912941
> 
> 
> my local best buy had no clue about the Dreamworks films when I went in at noon today. Even though bestbuy.com specifically showed it as being in stock and available for pick up. had two different people check and both came back saying they were unaware of it and the system showed back order.
> 
> 
> i'll try another on the way home from work.



As discussed in the thread for the titles, BestBuy apparently frakked up the release date. It is now listed on the website as 11 Sept 2011.


Expectations are that the weekend flyer will have them listed, hopefully with special prices.


Why a Sunday release? Got me...


shinksma


----------



## Alexx1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *shinksma* 
As discussed in the thread for the titles, BestBuy apparently frakked up the release date. It is now listed on the website as 11 Sept 2011.


Expectations are that the weekend flyer will have them listed, hopefully with special prices.


Why a Sunday release? Got me...


shinksma
Yeah, same here. Nothing at BestBuy. Although I did just see MegaMind in 3D on HBO's 3D On Demand. And I must say, MegaMind is MegaMind-Blowing in 3D! I have yet to see a 3D movie look this GREAT! And I've seen a whole boat load.


MegaMind in 3D is a MUST BUY!









But on 9/11? That kinda sucks.


----------



## Lee Stewart

December 6: IMAX: ARABIA - [IMAX3D]


----------



## Lee Stewart

Transformers: Dark of the Moon is being released on Sept. 30th but there won't be a 3D BD at that time. It will be released later in the year.


----------



## Teremei

Has anyone seen Deep Ocean Experience 3D? I can't find it locally, will have to order online. The subject matter interests me I'm just curious if the 3D effect is good.


----------



## johnsmith808




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20926591
> 
> 
> Transformers: Dark of the Moon is being released on Sept. 30th but there won't be a 3D BD at that time. It will be released later in the year.



Hurray!................Doh!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Exclusive Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Blu-ray 3D Bundle*



> Quote:
> On November 11th, Blu-ray 3D versions of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 and Part 2 will be available with select Sony 3D products.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=7410


----------



## Lee Stewart

*December 2: The Smurfs 3D*

http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh...u-ray_3D_/7704 


Can someone help me out here - what is the 3D process for this movie?


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Exclusive Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Blu-ray 3D Bundle
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=7410



I wonder if this is only in the US as you can preorder Deathly Hallows Part 1 & 2 3D from Amazon.co.uk (released 5th December) or Sanity.com.au in Australia (being released mid November)........


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/20990663
> 
> *December 2: The Smurfs 3D*
> 
> http://www.highdefdigest.com/news/sh...u-ray_3D_/7704
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out here - what is the 3D process for this movie?



Blue-Blue glasses?


----------



## thebard

Seriously, though... realorfake3d.com has it as a conversion.


----------



## johnsmith808

Disney has a $5 off coupon for Beauty and the Beast 3d bluray good from October 4 to 11.


----------



## Lee Stewart

December 20: Glee: The 3D Concert Movie [S3D]


----------



## johnsmith808

I just noticed the Transformers 3 release date as December 6th. Is that confirmed?


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 22: CONAN THE BARBARIAN [2D-3D]


----------



## BleedOrange11

Fright Night is set for December 13, 2011.

http://ie.bluray.ign.com/articles/119/1199953p1.html


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> The United States got a quickie Blu-ray release of Transformers: Dark of the Moon a couple of weeks ago sans-extras and 3D, with only a promise they would be delivered "in the coming months" but that is not the case across the Pacific. In Japan Paramount has announced the Blu-ray 3D version is coming January 20th complete with English and Japanese soundtracks.


 http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/16/t...-january-stil/ 


The December 6th date is now listed as UNCONFIRMED


----------



## bwilberg266




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/20990971
> 
> 
> I wonder if this is only in the US as you can preorder Deathly Hallows Part 1 & 2 3D from Amazon.co.uk (released 5th December) or Sanity.com.au in Australia (being released mid November)........



From what I have read Sony only has exclusive rights in the US.


I went ahead and pre-ordered both through Amazon.co.uk


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bwilberg266* /forum/post/21109970
> 
> 
> From what I have read Sony only has exclusive rights in the US.
> 
> 
> I went ahead and pre-ordered both through Amazon.co.uk



best buy exclusive 11/11. Part one is listed for pre order. Part two should be listed soon.


----------



## eriaur

In Japan Paramount has announced the Blu-ray 3D version is coming January 20th complete with English and Japanese soundtracks.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21089590
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/16/t...-january-stil/
> 
> 
> The December 6th date is now listed as UNCONFIRMED



Release dates also changed in europe

amazon.de - Feb 2

amazon.fr - Feb 15


----------



## eriaur

Spy Kids: All the Time in the World - Nov 22


----------



## demechman

I gotta say after checking out a few movies, Tron, Avatar, Tangled I am underwhelmed with 3D. I love my TV but with the inconvenience of 3D, it is just not there yet. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Lee Stewart

December 13: KUNG FU PANDA 2 [S3DR]


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/21110667
> 
> 
> best buy exclusive 11/11. Part one is listed for pre order. Part two should be listed soon.



Parts 1 & 2 are now listed as BB exclusives


----------



## eriaur















http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=7635


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21141085
> 
> December 13: KUNG FU PANDA 2 [S3DR]



It looks like the 3D version is going to be a Samsung exclusive too.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11* /forum/post/21141324
> 
> 
> It looks like the 3D version is going to be a Samsung exclusive too.



Not according to Best Buy:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Kung+Fu+...=3869236&st=3D Bluray movies&lp=10&cp=1


----------



## BleedOrange11

Good find. Hope it stays non-exclusive.


----------



## teachsac

Today's BB ad is advertising all 4 shrek movies in 3D for $29.99 each with movie cash for Puss 'N Boots. I can't find anything on the website.


S~


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/21145195
> 
> 
> Today's BB ad is advertising all 4 shrek movies in 3D for $29.99 each with movie cash for Puss 'N Boots. I can't find anything on the website.
> 
> 
> S~



Page 27:

http://bestbuy.shoplocal.com/bestbuy...h&adref=header


----------



## teachsac

Yes, I know it is in the ad. The movies are not listed anywhere on the website. No in stock, no preorder, no listing of inventory.


S~


----------



## ferl

Cars2 is available 11-1 and Disney has a $5 coupon on the Disney rewards site.


----------



## teachsac

I went in today for the "advertised" Shrek movies. Same clueless company as last month with the HTTYD, etc. exclusives. They were not available. They said maybe Tuesday but couldn't even confirm that.They were not even in the store. The manager was going to give them to me.


S~


----------



## BleedOrange11

Journey to the Center of the Earth coming January 17, 2012

http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=7654


----------



## Lee Stewart

February 7 - DAY OF THE DEAD 3D [2D-3D]


----------



## eriaur

 http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/31...ray-3d-blu-ray 

includes bonus disc with 3D Blu-ray™ version of the film


----------



## ack_bk

Awesome thread Lee. I just picked up a 3D projector and this thread is very helpful.


----------



## audionewer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ack_bk* /forum/post/21156163
> 
> 
> Awesome thread Lee. I just picked up a 3D projector and this thread is very helpful.



which 3d pj do u buy?


----------



## ack_bk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *audionewer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> which 3d pj do u buy?



Epson 3010. Was waiting for the Mitsubishi 7800 but needed more lumens and the Optoma projectors would have required keystone. I plan on upgrading to a better projector in 2 years or so depending on how technology is looking and where 3D is.


The 3010 is a light cannon. Just got my Panasonic 210 Blu-Ray player so will be trying out 3D sometime this week.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IHS Inc. : Disney’s “Lion King 3D” Could Help Usher In Strong US Blu-ray 3D Sales for the Holidays*

http://www.4-traders.com/IHS-INC-130...days-13874295/


----------



## WirelessGuru

What happened to Tranformers Dark of the Moon in 3D? Did this get scratched in typical fashion?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/21180066
> 
> 
> What happened to Tranformers Dark of the Moon in 3D? Did this get scratched in typical fashion?



Hasn't been officially announced yet. It is coming though.


----------



## ajleske

Blu-ray.com has Transformers: Dark of the Moon 3D scheduled for 6th December release. HDmoviesource.com have it scheduled for 27th December.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/21186129
> 
> 
> Blu-ray.com has Transformers: Dark of the Moon 3D scheduled for 6th December release. HDmoviesource.com have it scheduled for 27th December.



Be a shame for it to come out after Christmas.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pjb16* /forum/post/21186328
> 
> 
> Be a shame for it to come out after Christmas.



No way will they release this 2 days after Christmas and miss out on the seasonal sales.


----------



## NorthJersey

fyi, page 26 of this week's Best Buy ad shows Kung Fu Panda 2 3D will be exclusive from Best buy on 12/13/11


----------



## NSX1992

Which ad are you referring to? My Sunday ad in California p. 26 has only computers listed.


----------



## NorthJersey

I was looking in my local NJ ad. Anyways, you can find KFP2 3D on the BB site for pre-order for $34.95, I'm sure it'll be less the week it's released

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Kung+Fu+...203d&lp=1&cp=1


----------



## BleedOrange11

Best Buy lists _Flying Monsters_ for 11/29/11, _Dolphin Tale_ for 12/20/11, and _Final Destination 5_ for 12/27/11:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Flying+M...skuId=19795188 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Dolphin+...&skuId=3839509 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Final+De...&skuId=3839439


----------



## Wryker

Sticky suggestion: as a daily reader of "NEW NEW Blu-ray Special Buys, Discounts, BOGO Thread" it was suggested I post my query here: what about putting a sticky on this forum to post "NEW 3D Blu-ray Special Buys"??

Thoughts?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/21244443
> 
> 
> Sticky suggestion: as a daily reader of "NEW NEW Blu-ray Special Buys, Discounts, BOGO Thread" it was suggested I post my query here: what about putting a sticky on this forum to post "NEW 3D Blu-ray Special Buys"??
> 
> Thoughts?



Sticky or not, I think its a great idea to have a thread for 3D blu-ray deals. In fact I just came here today looking for a list of such deals, as this Black Friday season I am looking to greatly expand my 3D collection. Does any such list already exist?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21245174
> 
> 
> Sticky or not, I think its a great idea to have a thread for 3D blu-ray deals. In fact I just came here today looking for a list of such deals, as this Black Friday season I am looking to greatly expand my 3D collection. Does any such list already exist?



The thread mentioned in my post is for any BD deal (3D or not). I would think this would be the forum to post a sticky dedicated to 3D BD deals.

Overstock had a deal recently where I bought Cars 2, Captain America and Pirates 4 in the 3D package (3D BD, 2D BD, Digital Copy, DVD) each for $19.99.

They also had Thor and Green Lantern (same pkg and price) but I've heard those are not worth watching in 3D.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*IMAX 3D Triple Feature: Galapagos, Into the Deep, Mummies: Secrets of the Pharaohs (Blu-ray 3D)*

 

http://www.amazon.com/IMAX-3D-Triple...2085973&sr=8-4


----------



## hittnababy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WirelessGuru* /forum/post/21180066
> 
> 
> What happened to Tranformers Dark of the Moon in 3D? Did this get scratched in typical fashion?



Was wonderin that myself. Found this, says possible January 20th release for Japan. Not sure what this means for the US and outher countries but its some insight.

http://tformers.com/transformers-blu...6648/news.html


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hittnababy* /forum/post/21261228
> 
> 
> Was wonderin that myself. Found this, says possible January 20th release for Japan. Not sure what this means for the US and outher countries but its some insight.
> 
> http://tformers.com/transformers-blu...6648/news.html



This site says December 13th

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/5591...rmers3_3d.html


----------



## ajleske

Blu-ray.com is still listing Dark of the Moon 3D as having a 6th December release - not sure this is going to happen though. HD Movie Source is showing it as being released on 27th December. Numerous UK sites are showing the release date as 12th December, and Australian sites are showing it as early February! So basically it seems no one knows when it is coming out!


----------



## palmeiro

 http://www.shootfortheedit.com/forum...l=1#post196263 


According to that link, some special edition signed by Bay will be available on 1/31/12 with 3D included so I have to guess the non-signed edition will be available at the same time or close to then. Just a guess.


----------



## AVTrauma

I'm wondering if Dark side of the Moon is going to be in an exclusive deal with some manufacturers product... December release yet no ability to pre-order raises questions. Hopefully answers will soon be forthcoming.


----------



## thebard

Kung Fu Panda 1 came out on Dec. 6 as a Best Buy exclusive.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21320592
> 
> 
> Kung Fu Panda 1 came out on Dec. 6 as a Best Buy exclusive.



I see the listing - it says back ordered. This was not a 3D movie in the theaters nor are there any announcements on it.


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21320889
> 
> 
> I see the listing - it says back ordered. This was not a 3D movie in the theaters nor are there any announcements on it.



It started off as in-store only; I picked a copy up yesterday, but apparently they're going fast.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21321120
> 
> 
> It started off as in-store only; I picked a copy up yesterday, but apparently they're going fast.



So it's a 3DR conversion?


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21321414
> 
> 
> So it's a 3DR conversion?



I don't know but the 3D is excellent and the movie is very colorful.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NSX1992* /forum/post/21325413
> 
> 
> I don't know but the 3D is excellent and the movie is very colorful.



Thanks. I will pick up KFP 2 when it comes out this week and will be searching for KFP 1 based on your impressions on how good it is. I didn't even know they were redoing it in 3D - it certainly was not in the theaters this way. If anyone comes across info on where we can buy KFP 1 in 3D please post it here!


----------



## Steve P.

It's currently exclusive to Best Buy; see the current ad. The sequel will be available Tuesday as well.


----------



## palmeiro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *palmeiro* /forum/post/21266643
> 
> http://www.shootfortheedit.com/forum...l=1#post196263
> 
> 
> According to that link, some special edition signed by Bay will be available on 1/31/12 with 3D included so I have to guess the non-signed edition will be available at the same time or close to then. Just a guess.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/news/?id=7866 


Now it's confirmed.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's currently exclusive to Best Buy; see the current ad. The sequel will be available Tuesday as well.



Thanks. Looks like they are already back ordered online. And iI think sold out in stores.


----------



## ajleske

Apparently HdMovieSource.com have Kung Fu Panda 3D in stock - ships in 24 hrs, not cheap though, currently listed at $36.99.


----------



## BSTNFAN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21326132
> 
> 
> Thanks. Looks like they are already back ordered online. And iI think sold out in stores.



My Best Buy had 2 or 3 of them when I picked up KFP2 3D today. They were marked at a regular price of $29.99 .


----------



## DYAUSWINTERS

Does anyone know if rise of the planet of the apes will be released in blu ray 3d?


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DYAUSWINTERS* /forum/post/21343191
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if rise of the planet of the apes will be released in blu ray 3d?



Nope (it won't)


----------



## raytrade

Hi Lee, you missed in the 3D release list: Kylie Minogue: Aphrodite Les Folies - Live in London, U.S. release on Nov 29, 2011 (2 disc set, including a 3D & a 2D disc). You can see plenty of discussion of this 3D title over at blu-ray.com and elsewhere. Interesting, the 3D disc and 2D disc were shot using different cameras during filming so they display different angles and shots and one is not simply a conversion of the other. The 3D part was filmed using actual 3D cameras during the concert and at the artist's request, have no close-up shots, while the 2D version using other cameras to film contains multiple zoomed/close-up shots as well as multiple angles while the 3D version, assumingly because it was filmed with less cameras, moves around less.


----------



## Lee Stewart




----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21354453



Hey Lee and others:


The above (minus the word "nada") is what I see when I read this post from my work, due to our powers-that-be blocking imgshack and other photo sites.


If you are going to post a graphic or photo, could you please add a brief description so those of us in the dark can decide whether we want to look at the "super-dangerous"







blocked content via a Smartphone or later on at home.


Thanks,


shinksma


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/21356456
> 
> 
> If you are going to post a graphic or photo, could you please add a brief description so those of us in the dark can decide whether we want to look at the "super-dangerous"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blocked content via a Smartphone or later on at home.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> shinksma



Don't be in the dark and look from work.


Look when at HOME







and WORK while at Work


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drhankz* /forum/post/21356490
> 
> 
> Don't be in the dark and look from work.
> 
> 
> Look when at HOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and WORK while at Work



Well, there are these things called "breaks" and "lunch".











shinksma


----------



## drhankz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shinksma* /forum/post/21356541
> 
> 
> Well, there are these things called "breaks" and "lunch".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shinksma



I always work through *breaks* and *lunch* and then when I get Home


----------



## Lee Stewart

I see PUSS IN BOOTS has been announced for BD on Feb 24, 2012 with no 3D BD

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Puss-i...Blu-ray/33390/ 


EDIT: Announced for Feb. 24th

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Puss-i...Blu-ray/35888/


----------



## Steve P.

It's not a stretch to see another Best Buy exclusive coming there...


Edit: Amazon has a pre-order for the PUSS N BOOTS blu-ray 3D version up, so I guess it will be widely available after all.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Transformers Blu-ray 3D comes home January 31st in Ultimate and Collector's editions*

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/27/t...-ultimate-and/


----------



## brooks2

Anyone know the latest available date for AVATAR ?? I know its out there at premium prices, but just wondered when it's supposed to hit the shelves.

TNX


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brooks2* /forum/post/21412425
> 
> 
> Anyone know the latest available date for AVATAR ?? I know its out there at premium prices, but just wondered when it's supposed to hit the shelves.
> 
> TNX





> Quote:
> December 14, 2010
> 
> 
> According to U.K.-based tech publication, Panasonic confirmed that it has exclusive selling rights to "Avatar" on 3D Blu-ray through February 2012. After that, the film will be made available for general release.


 http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20025574-17.html


----------



## Fang Zei

It sure would be nice if the retail version ended up being the ultimate 3-disc collector's edition, simply on blu-ray 3D this time. I figure if they can compress the theatrical cut in 3D onto a BD-50 and still have it look awesome, what's another 17 minutes???


----------



## EVERRET

I see a Amazon release date for *The Three Musketeers*

*March 13th*


Three Musketeers Blu Ray/2d/3d Combo

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Musketee...5558252&sr=8-5


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Immortals 3D Blu-ray*

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Immort...Blu-ray/36503/ 


Awaiting a release date


----------



## ajleske

When will we get official news about the blu-ray release of Avatar 3D? There is all this talk about Panasonic having exclusivity until the end of February. If this is the case I would have thought that it would be available for pre-order by now! Surely the advertising camping and hype building should start soon...


----------



## Lee Stewart

How dissappointing! CES is almost over and not one major announcement for future 3D BD titles to be released in 2012.


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How dissappointing! CES is almost over and not one major announcement for future 3D BD titles to be released in 2012.



Agree - where is the announcement about Avatar 3D!!!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVERRET* /forum/post/21432671
> 
> 
> I see a Amazon release date for *The Three Musketeers*
> 
> *March 13th*
> 
> 
> Three Musketeers Blu Ray/2d/3d Combo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Three-Musketee...5558252&sr=8-5



I preordered it from Best Buy for $19.99 shipped and it said the release date was 2/7. Yes, this was the 3D Bluray and I ordered it last week. Must be one of those early BB exclusives?










Ed


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21482905
> 
> 
> How dissappointing! CES is almost over and not one major announcement for future 3D BD titles to be released in 2012.



+2!!!










Ed


----------



## cakefoo

Oops, wrong thread...


----------



## eriaur

 http://www.thedigitalbits.com/ Immortals for Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray and DVD on 3/6


----------



## EVERRET




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21485096
> 
> 
> I preordered it from Best Buy for $19.99 shipped and it said the release date was 2/7. Yes, this was the 3D Bluray and I ordered it last week. Must be one of those early BB exclusives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Looks like there is TWO Musketeer Movies !!


Looking at the cast & Crew on the Best Buy Page ..... Is That is the wrong one ?


Cast

Xin

Michele Boyd

Heather Hemmens

Alan Rachins

Kane Hodder

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1977681/ 


Here is the right one - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1509767/


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EVERRET* /forum/post/21490524
> 
> 
> Looks like there is TWO Musketeer Movies !!
> 
> 
> Looking at the cast & Crew on the Best Buy Page ..... Is That is the wrong one ?
> 
> 
> Cast
> 
> Xin
> 
> Michele Boyd
> 
> Heather Hemmens
> 
> Alan Rachins
> 
> Kane Hodder
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1977681/
> 
> 
> Here is the right one - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1509767/



Yeah, I'm afraid you're right--even though that crap movie has been out since October and is NOT available in 3D Bluray.







I guess I better cancel my order with BB to avoid getting that POS.







Sorry for posting bad info but it does say 3D Bluray and I didn't know about that other one. Thanks for the heads up!


Ed


Order cancelled!


----------



## T100




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/21483734
> 
> 
> Agree - where is the announcement about Avatar 3D!!!


 http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/16/a...ate-version-i/


----------



## markmathers

I'm confused. Didn't they already release at least two different versions of Avatar to blu?


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T100* /forum/post/0
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/16/a...ate-version-i/



That article is nearly 2 years old! Something a little more recent would be good... Something to do with it being release to the general unlicensed sometime soon!


----------



## ajleske




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajleske* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> That article is nearly 2 years old! Something a little more recent would be good... Something to do with it being release to the general unlicensed sometime soon!



Sorry, meant to say "general public" - damn you iPad auto spelling correction...


----------



## NorthJersey

Amazon has the (new) adventures of Tintin in 3d for pre-order, doesn't indicate when it'll be available:
http://www.amazon.com/Adventures-Tin...=2OGTA6OXA73VS 


my kids enjoyed the movie, I thought it was fun in a Indiana Jones-type way


----------



## EVERRET

*Up*

*MAY 1*

http://disneydvd.disney.go.com/up.html#46784 

*Born to be wild*

*APRIL 17*

http://www.amazon.com/IMAX-Born-Blu-...N%3DB004EPZ0B6


----------



## Lee Stewart

February 28 - HUGO [S3D]


----------



## browerjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart* /forum/post/21572199
> 
> February 28 - HUGO [S3D]



2 days after the Oscars... Figures... Oh well...


----------



## DavidEC

I have a copy of the "Limited Release Red/Blue Glasses" version of *Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D* Does anybody know of a trade in / up program for the "Blu-Ray 3D" version of the disc?


----------



## ferrari fan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DavidEC* /forum/post/21599395
> 
> 
> I have a copy of the "Limited Release Red/Blue Glasses" version of *Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D* Does anybody know of a trade in / up program for the "Blu-Ray 3D" version of the disc?



Same here. In fact mine is still factory sealed and has the linticular slip too


----------



## Lee Stewart

April 17


IMAX: BORN TO BE WILD [IMAX 3D]

James Cameron’s Ghosts of the Abyss [IMAX 3D]



> Quote:
> Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment plans an April 17 3D Blu-ray release of the 2003 James Cameron documentary on the RMS Titanic. The release of Ghosts of the Abyss is just a few days after the centennial that marks the ships sinking in the Atlantic Ocean on its maiden voyage to New York.


----------



## NSX1992

Happy Feet Two should be added to the list as it ships March 13 per Amazon.


----------



## ozar

If there are any plans to release the _Avatar_ Theatrical or Extended versions on 3D Blu-ray anytime in the near future, they sure are good at keeping it huge secret. The Panasonic exclusive offer for the theatrical version has apparently ended now (February 29th I believe), but not a word has come out that I've seen on any official 3D release dates for the general public. I did purchase a Panasonic Blu-ray player not long back so do have the theatrical 3D version in my video library (and I love it), but it would be fun to watch the extended version in 3D as well.


Anyone here heard anything more on it?


----------



## ajleske

When I purchased my new iPad on Friday I was talking to the sales guy and he mentioned that the exclusivity seal with Panasonic had been extended for another two months (I bought the iPad from a place that sells TV's / movies / computers etc - JB Hi-Fi in Australia). If this is indeed the case then it would explain why we have not heard anything about it being released to the general public to buy.


----------



## Lee Stewart

June 5 - JOURNEY 2: THE MYSTERIOUS ISLAND [S3D]


----------



## johnsmith808

Hurray! Finally some news!


----------



## Lee Stewart

*To be released on June 14, 2012*


3D Bikini Beach Babes Issue #1

3D Bikini Beach Babes Issue #2

3D Bikini Beach Babes Issue #3

3D Bikini Beach Babes Issue #4

3D Bikini Beach Babes Issue #5

3D Mystic Mountains


At this time, I am not adding these titles to the list. You can get more info on these titles from this website:

http://www.ultimate3dheaven.com/index.html


----------



## Lee Stewart

June 26 - WRATH OF THE TITANS [2D-3D]


----------



## Lee Stewart

John Carter (Four-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D/Blu-ray/DVD + Digital Copy) (2012)


This title will be released on June 5, 2012. (per Amazon)


----------



## Lee Stewart

June 12 - GHOST RIDER: SPIRIT OF VENGEANCE [2D-3D]


----------



## Steve P.

Warner has confirmed DIAL M FOR MURDER will be released on October 9, 2012! Finally a classic title. It's a bit subtle though; much less depth than most 50s 3-D titles.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22159268
> 
> 
> Warner has confirmed DIAL M FOR MURDER will be released on October 9, 2012! Finally a classic title. It's a bit subtle though; much less depth than most 50s 3-D titles.



Here's hoping it will be the start of classic 3D titles from the 1950s










Hope it does real well on 3D BD. We all know Hollywood Studios are like Lemmings.










> Quote:
> Baker indicated a 3D Blu-ray version of the Vincent Price classic House of Wax is expected next.
> 
> 
> Dial M stars Grace Kelly, Ray Milland and Robert Cummings in the story of a man’s plot to frame his adulterous wife for murder. The restoration includes a 4K scan, and the $35.99 Blu-ray includes the featurettes “Hitchcock and Dial M” and “3D: A Brief History.”


 http://www.homemediamagazine.com/product-news/warner-restoring-vintage-3d-films-blu-ray-27616


----------



## eriaur

Hitchcock Masterwork "Rear Window" Gets 3D Treatment

http://www.pr.com/press-release/412244 






edit: Seems like a hoax
http://www.hometheaterforum.com/t/321759/rear-window-converted-to-3-d


----------



## Lee Stewart

September 25 - THE AVENGERS [2D-3D]


----------



## the_onlyone

I'm looking foward to seeing The Pirates! Band of Misfits. Announced for Blu-ray 3D August 28.

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Disc_Announcements/Sony/The_Pirates_Band_of_Misfits_Announced_for_Blu-ray_and_Blu-ray_3D_/9661


----------



## Lee Stewart

October 9 - PROMETHEUS [S3D]

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/06/prometheus-blu-ray-extras/


----------



## fxrh

October 2 -- CREATURE FROM THE BLACK LAGOON (available as one of eight discs in the Universal Classic Monsters Collection, not as a single disc)


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22201283
> 
> 
> October 9 - PROMETHEUS [S3D]
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/06/prometheus-blu-ray-extras/



Can hardly wait; looks like there will be a sequel. Have already seen it 3 time at IMAX. Have purchased a new 3D projector (BenQ) in anticipation of this 3d movie and The Avengers, Pirates: A Band of Misfits, Titanic, Brave and all of the new 3D releases.


It just keeps getting better!


----------



## Lee Stewart

September 18 - BAIT (III) 3D [S3D]

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1438173/


----------



## Lee Stewart

2012 YTD 3D BD releases = 23


2011 YTD 3D BD releases = 26


2010 YTD 3D BD releases = 1


----------



## Lee Stewart

TITANIC 3D has been scheduled for release on September 10, 2012

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-3D-Collectors-Edition-Blu-ray/50252/


----------



## Mounta1n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22223297
> 
> 
> TITANIC 3D has been scheduled for release on September 10, 2012
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/Titanic-3D-Collectors-Edition-Blu-ray/50252/



It sort of blows my mind that this is already being released to the public, but we still don't even have a date for a general public release of Avatar...


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mounta1n*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22223317
> 
> 
> It sort of blows my mind that this is already being released to the public, but we still don't even have a date for a general public release of Avatar...


*AVATAR finally heading for Blu-ray 3D*


> Quote:
> Amazon.de (Germany) now has a 3D version of "Avatar" on pre-order.
> 
> This is good news for 3D fans around the world. Currently "Avatar" have only been available on Blu-ray 3D when bought with a Panasonic 3D TV.
> 
> The date is set for December 31, 2012 and we believe that this indicates that a US version will released this fall as well.


 http://moviemet.com/news/avatar-finally-heading-blu-ray-3d


----------



## Lee Stewart

*The Creature from the Black Lagoon in Blu-ray 3D [1954][Region Free]*

*This title will be released on October 1, 2012.*

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Creature-Black-Lagoon-Blu-ray-Region/dp/B008LSAQPW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lee Stewart

According to reliable sorces, JAWS 3D (3D BD) was supposed to be released the same day that JAWS is being released on BD - August 14. Yet when I went to Amazon, there is no listing for JAWS 3D BD.


Anyone know whats going on with this title?


EDIT: Title has been removed from upcoming 3D BD releases.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Joe Dante’s 'The Hole' (2009) - September 25,2012*


Wow - a 3D movie that is going to be released on BD in Anaglyph 3D:


> Quote:
> Include 4 pairs of Anaglyph glasses, plus extras.


 http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Hole-Blu-ray/44548/ 


IMDB:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1085779/technical


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22256412
> 
> *Joe Dante’s 'The Hole' (2009) - September 25,2012*
> 
> Wow - a 3D movie that is going to be released on BD in Anaglyph 3D:
> http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/The-Hole-Blu-ray/44548/
> 
> IMDB:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1085779/technical


Anaglyph only? No way! I was really hoping a stereoscopic region A version of this movie would become available in the U.S.


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/990#post_22256451
> 
> 
> Anaglyph only? No way! I was really hoping a stereoscopic region A version of this movie would become available in the U.S.



Surprised me. I thought we were finished with Anaglyph 3D BDs.


The UK 3D BD release is Region B/2 so that won't play in the USA.


----------



## BleedOrange11

The UK and Italy versions are Region B. I've seen a HK version on e-bay from a respectable seller but didn't want to pay $30 for it.


----------



## huskerbear

Anaglyph 3D?? Why don't they just release that one on VHS.


----------



## EVERRET

Katy Perry The Movie: Part of Me (Three-Disc Combo: Blu-ray 3D / Blu-ray / DVD)


http://www.amazon.com/Katy-Perry-The-Movie-Three-Disc/dp/B008H5J510%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJZQPQTRCUUNGYHKA%26tag%3Ddvdreleasedate-20%26linkCode%3Dsp1%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB008H5J510 



This title will be released on September 18, 2012


----------



## Lyle Wheeler




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BleedOrange11*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22256481
> 
> 
> The UK and Italy versions are Region B. I've seen a HK version on e-bay from a respectable seller but didn't want to pay $30 for it.




I just purchased a Region free version on E-Bay. It is made by www.DFW.NL 

Dutch Film Works I believe. The picture and 3D are very good.

Just wanted to make those who want it aware.


Lyle


----------



## BleedOrange11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyle Wheeler*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22301955
> 
> 
> I just purchased a Region free version on E-Bay. It is made by www.DFW.NL
> 
> Dutch Film Works I believe. The picture and 3D are very good.
> 
> Just wanted to make those who want it aware.
> 
> Lyle


Thanks for the heads up. I think I will buy this. The Dutch subtitles aren't burned in, are they?


----------



## Don Landis

Depending on your view, this may be classed as Erotica or Porn. Either way this may be the first 3D BD in this category. It has had its share of delays but now is expected to ship this week for delivery on Wednesday. It is advertised as shot in 3D. Which to me, means it is not a conversion.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RMTLY0/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00 



Keepers of the "official 3D list" should add it in case anyone is interested.


----------



## NSX1992




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22304463
> 
> 
> Depending on your view, this may be classed as Erotica or Porn. Either way this may be the first 3D BD in this category. It has had its share of delays but now is expected to ship this week for delivery on Wednesday. It is advertised as shot in 3D. Which to me, means it is not a conversion.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007RMTLY0/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00
> 
> Kee
> 
> pers of the "official 3D list" should add it in case anyone is interested.


This is not the first porn 3D BR. There are dozens of them out there including 5 by Hustler including "This Ain't Avatar".


----------



## Don Landis

I did not know that so I did a little search and saw the ones by Hustler. However the reviews of theirs weren't too complimentary on 3D quality nor on the quality of the women.


I got the one from Amazon in today and it is definitely a very high quality shoot ( image quality), albeit a low budget do nothing story. The 3D was excellent except for some text put on the screen to relate the story idea of two very gorgeous lesbians in email communications who fantasize being with each other as they masturbate. This text was mostly occluded which was a screwup by the editor.







There are the traditional nude shots poses, not revealing too much, and no sex toys. There is no dialog, just music. The 3D gimmicks are blowing soap bubbles during a bubble bath and getting into the camera.


The disk has some previews of Kamasutra in 3D and 3 other porn videos The previews of those appear to be of similar quality but have dialog.


Interesting thing about Hustler videos-- In the mid 90's I worked for a video producer from Hustler. I did about a dozen hard R shoots of semi trashy ******* girls for a video with a biker theme and one of a bondage torture dungeon theme. After that project he wanted me to re-edit some French videos he bought rights to for US publication. I had to clean them up for the US market. After two of these I quit because the stuff the French did in porn was too disgusting for me.


----------



## EVERRET

Madagascar 3 : Europe's Most Wanted


This title will be released on October 16, 2012.

http://www.amazon.com/Madagascar-Europes-Three-Disc-Blu-ray-UltraViolet/dp/B008OIXXYK%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJZQPQTRCUUNGYHKA%26tag%3Ddvdreleasedate-20%26linkCode%3Dsp1%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB008OIXXYK 



Pometheus 3D


This title will be released on October 11, 2012.

http://www.amazon.com/Prometheus-Blu-ray-DVD-Digital-Copy/dp/B0085Z8F4A%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAJZQPQTRCUUNGYHKA%26tag%3Ddvdreleasedate-20%26linkCode%3Dsp1%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0085Z8F4A


----------



## Lee Stewart

November 20 - NITRO CIRCUS: THE MOVIE [S3D]


----------



## Lee Stewart

*WB will release to both 3D BD and 3D Cinema, a special 3D conversion of The Wizard Of Oz in 2013:*

_Warner also spent time and money restoring classic films for the 90th, which the studio will be celebrating throughout 2013. One such classic The Wizard of Oz, will get special 3D treatment next year for its disc release, which includes a theatrical release to kick it off._

http://www.homemediamagazine.com/warner/warner-unveils-90th-anniversary-plans-28490


----------



## AVTrauma

Restoring films is great, I'm all for it. Converting film to 3D is another story. A story about time and effort to do it correctly ("Titanic" by JC for example). Here is hoping the WB Studio's effort, time & money spent are of the same care and caliber! Doing it right could be the reason more will want this feature with their next purchase of AV gear. Doing it wrong, and with a classic like this, could sour 3D for those on the fence.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3D Starts Popping Up in U.S. Homes*

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/3d-starts-popping-up-us-380198


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Stewart*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22507382
> 
> *3D Starts Popping Up in U.S. Homes*
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/3d-starts-popping-up-us-380198


It helps when the 3D is the same price as the 2D. Especially when Target released the 5 BD 3D set at a price lower then then 2D and then Amazon price matched it.


----------



## Ewingr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22508070
> 
> 
> It helps when the 3D is the same price as the 2D. Especially when Target released the 5 BD 3D set at a price lower then then 2D and then Amazon price matched it.



What set is that? Is it still there? I tried to search Amazon, and couldn't find it.Likely don't know right terms to search on.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ewingr*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22508585
> 
> 
> What set is that? Is it still there? I tried to search Amazon, and couldn't find it.Likely don't know right terms to search on.


Amazon bumped up their price after the first 10 days or so. But when it was released the 5 disc 3DBD set was $19.99 at Target and Amazon.


----------



## Ewingr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22508639
> 
> 
> Amazon bumped up their price after the first 10 days or so. But when it was released the 5 disc 3DBD set was $19.99 at Target and Amazon.



I still can't even find it on Amazon.


----------



## Wryker

It's at Amazon but no longer at that low price. http://www.amazon.com/Marvels-The-Avengers-Four-Disc-Combo/dp/B001KVZ6HK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350928758&sr=8-1&keywords=avengers+3d


----------



## Mounta1n

It's probably mentioned a few pages back, but Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter 3DBD comes out tomorrow: http://www.amazon.com/Abraham-Lincoln-Vampire-Hunter-Blu-ray/dp/B008NEMPTO/ref=sr_1_4?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1350937414&sr=1-4&keywords=abraham+lincoln+vampire+hunter 


Seems like a relatively reasonable price.


----------



## laugsbach

I don't see Brave on the list....11/13/2012.


----------



## TonyDP

This one pretty much came out of the blue as I'd heard nothing until today: *The Three Stooges in 3D* - October 30, 2012


Highdefdigest Page: http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/7936/three_stooges_3d.html 

Amazon.com Page: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B008W8TO9U/panandscathed-20 


Not much in the way of details; the disc is listed as being 78 minutes long and as each skit ran about 15-20 minutes we can expect four or five skits. I know that the stooges released 2 or 3 native shorts. I also rented one from the PlayStation store some time ago and was impressed with the depth and pop so this may be a fun little addition (especially at Amazon's $14.99 price).


----------



## Elrowyn

I'd like to add one Lee, must have come out recently was on the 3D section's shelf at fry's. It's an AMAZING 3D tech demo movie


Flying Swords of Dragon Gate [Blu-ray] (2011) starring Jet Li.
http://www.amazon.com/Flying-Swords-Dragon-Gate-Blu-ray/dp/B008IG0E3Q/ref=sr_1_cc_3?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1355347218&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=dragons+gate


----------



## johnsmith808

Guess this thread is no longer updated. Ironic since there are some good ones coming out soon.


----------



## ngwest36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22885108
> 
> 
> Guess this thread is no longer updated. Ironic since there are some good ones coming out soon.


I'm supposing because there aren't that many "big" films released this time of the year. Dredd was the last one a couple weeks ago. Why don't you go ahead and post what you've found?


----------



## johnsmith808

No big ones? How's these:


Life of Pi

Wreck it Ralph

The Hobbit

Monsters Inc

Rise of the Guardians

Top Gun

Jurassic Park


All found on bluray.com


----------



## ngwest36




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22889485
> 
> 
> No big ones? How's these:
> 
> 
> Life of Pi
> 
> Wreck it Ralph
> 
> The Hobbit
> 
> Monsters Inc
> 
> Rise of the Guardians
> 
> Top Gun
> 
> Jurassic Park
> 
> 
> All found on bluray.com



Do you have release dates? It's amusing that you complained no one was updating this thread and here you are sitting on a whole list of them.


----------



## ngwest36

I'll start it off...

Jurassic Park 3D (3D Blu-ray + Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy + UltraViolet) (1993) - April 23rd.


----------



## johnsmith808

I'm glad you are amused.










Just wondering where the op has been since he was making such a great exhaustive list of all bluray 3d movies.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnsmith808*  /t/1235684/the-official-avs-3d-blu-ray-release-schedule/1020#post_22891064
> 
> 
> I'm glad you are amused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering where the op has been since he was making such a great exhaustive list of all bluray 3d movies.



Oh, I'm sure Lee is out there somewhere .. unless he's given up his 3-D crusade ..


----------



## bontrager

 www.blu-ray.com will give you all of the 3D release dates by month. Think the current list supports thru March.


Looking forward to the March release of The Hobbit


----------



## AVTrauma

Just saw that "Life of Pi" is up for pre-order at Best Buy with a release date of 3/12!


----------

